# IVF #1 possibly August/September?



## beneathmywing

Was just wondering if there were any ladies out there doing IVF #1 (and hopefully last) in either August or September. I am going for my IVF consult in the next week or two and would love to have a support group going on for anyone who's going through this roller coaster ride of emotions as well!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi BMW, I will also be doing my first IVF but won't be until October. Would love to join this thread for future support. We just met with the RE yesterday, so it'll be a while till we get to meet the IVF specialist. Before we start the IVF, I'd need to have my tubes tied first then we have planned a big vacation in September. But, I'm here for any type of support needed on this thread. Can't wait to hear about your consultation soon!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi BMW, I will also be doing my first IVF but won't be until October. Would love to join this thread for future support. We just met with the RE yesterday, so it'll be a while till we get to meet the IVF specialist. Before we start the IVF, I'd need to have my tubes tied first then we have planned a big vacation in September. But, I'm here for any type of support needed on this thread. Can't wait to hear about your consultation soon!

Welcome!! :wave:

Thanks for joining me. =)


----------



## beneathmywing

Anyone?

I scheduled my consult for Wednesday next week. Eeeek!


----------



## BabyRuby11

Hi ya, I actually have my consultant apt on Tuesday for blood test etc as I want to start iv process soon and get pregnant in October time. But I'll be egg sharing hopefully so as long as I'm eligible I'll be with ya:wink

This will be my first time also! 

Where is the clinic? X


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyRuby11 said:


> Hi ya, I actually have my consultant apt on Tuesday for blood test etc as I want to start iv process soon and get pregnant in October time. But I'll be egg sharing hopefully so as long as I'm eligible I'll be with ya:wink
> 
> This will be my first time also!
> 
> Where is the clinic? X

Hiii welcome! 

Im in NY and i go to The Center for Human Reproduction. Where are you?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, super excited for you!!! Let us know how it goes. So curious. Been reading lots about ivf. I wonder if they make everyone takes BCP for a month or not. Btw, have you guys discuss regarding how many Embryo Transfer yoy want?

Hi babyruby, I'm planning to start IVF in October also! 

Glad to have you ladies in this crazy TTC adventure :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, super excited for you!!! Let us know how it goes. So curious. Been reading lots about ivf. I wonder if they make everyone takes BCP for a month or not. Btw, have you guys discuss regarding how many Embryo Transfer yoy want?
> 
> Hi babyruby, I'm planning to start IVF in October also!
> 
> Glad to have you ladies in this crazy TTC adventure :)

Exiting and very scary! 

Wednesday cant come soon enough. I've heard about the bcp so we'll see if my re will put me on them as well. 

My husband and I really want twins so if our re lets us, we will put two in. It's all depending on what he suggests is the right thing for us to do medical wise. I know every doctor has their own opinion.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, we've been talking about that also. We've decided that if we are given the option, we'd do 2 ET. But our hospital has a special program, if you only transfer 1, then you can do 3 more for free if it's not successful. I'd do that program if only I'm a couple of years younger. I'm counting the days for you....4 more days!


----------



## ZAS4

H Ladies, I have my first appointment with the consultant on the 21st July! I am really hoping that we can start treatment around 10 days later. Am so excited to finally get to this point! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, we've been talking about that also. We've decided that if we are given the option, we'd do 2 ET. But our hospital has a special program, if you only transfer 1, then you can do 3 more for free if it's not successful. I'd do that program if only I'm a couple of years younger. I'm counting the days for you....4 more days!

That program sounds good! I still haven't gone over pricing or anything with them so we'll see if my clinic has anything like that going on!!


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> H Ladies, I have my first appointment with the consultant on the 21st July! I am really hoping that we can start treatment around 10 days later. Am so excited to finally get to this point! X

Welcome!! :wave: 

We should be starting around the same time then if thats the case. I should be expecting af again the last week of July and hoping to start ivf then!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ZA, welcome! I can't believe you passed out after HSG! Must had been pretty darn scary!

I'm super excited for everyone's coming up appts! 

I am not sure what to ask the IVF specialist. Anyone know what kind of questions we should ask?


----------



## ZAS4

Hi  BMW I'm also due AF tue last week of july so we should start at the same time! Do you know if you are doing long it short treatment? 

Ilovetomatoes, it was really scary! The actual procedure was gone, DH being all tough love made me go on my own (he had to work, think it was an excuse so he didn't have to go!) Anyway it just felt like cramps nothing worse than AF. I drove home (an hour) and had cramps in the night, but just felt like a pulled muscle. Got up in the morning and put the shower on, sat on the loo (tmi) and felt odd (have never passed out before) I remember falling but couldn't do anything, I woke up in a heap and couldn't work out what the awful noise was, turns out it was the shower! Anyway DH comes running after hearing a large bang and me crying, turns out I pulled the door handle off the bathroom door trying to get out!! I think he realised then that some of the procedures we go through aren't a walk in the park! I am so childminder and the only thing I was worrying about after passing out was the children turning up in half an Hour! Bless the DH had to take some to school and I stayed in bed and luckily managed to cancel the rest of. The kiddies! Was very scary! Makes me a little nervous for future testing! 

I am going to ask about freezing embryos and cost. Long or short cycle. I asked about how often we needed to visit the clinic and they said around 8times. Not sure what else to ask?! X


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi  BMW I'm also due AF tue last week of july so we should start at the same time! Do you know if you are doing long it short treatment?
> 
> Ilovetomatoes, it was really scary! The actual procedure was gone, DH being all tough love made me go on my own (he had to work, think it was an excuse so he didn't have to go!) Anyway it just felt like cramps nothing worse than AF. I drove home (an hour) and had cramps in the night, but just felt like a pulled muscle. Got up in the morning and put the shower on, sat on the loo (tmi) and felt odd (have never passed out before) I remember falling but couldn't do anything, I woke up in a heap and couldn't work out what the awful noise was, turns out it was the shower! Anyway DH comes running after hearing a large bang and me crying, turns out I pulled the door handle off the bathroom door trying to get out!! I think he realised then that some of the procedures we go through aren't a walk in the park! I am so childminder and the only thing I was worrying about after passing out was the children turning up in half an Hour! Bless the DH had to take some to school and I stayed in bed and luckily managed to cancel the rest of. The kiddies! Was very scary! Makes me a little nervous for future testing!
> 
> I am going to ask about freezing embryos and cost. Long or short cycle. I asked about how often we needed to visit the clinic and they said around 8times. Not sure what else to ask?! X


Yay for starting around the same time!! My main question for my doctor is going to be what protocol we are going to try and if its going to be any different due to me having an elevated fsh level. I've read on it a lot and some doctor like to do short protocol and low stims others like to do high stim and a long protocol. So I'm curious to see what he thinks is better for me and if he's even taking that into consideration at all. It isn't that that high, plus I'm young so he may not even be that concerned, but we'll see. 

Crazy story about you passing out!!!!! Hsg was not fun at all...


----------



## BabyRuby11

Beneathmywing I am from the UK, London so am at a clinic called the lister fertility clinic. Can't wait I get things moving so I can finally say things are started. But also very nerve racking. 

It's good to hear there are a few of us going through the process about the same time. 

Anyone else from the UK? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyRuby11 said:


> Beneathmywing I am from the UK, London so am at a clinic called the lister fertility clinic. Can't wait I get things moving so I can finally say things are started. But also very nerve racking.
> 
> It's good to hear there are a few of us going through the process about the same time.
> 
> Anyone else from the UK? Xx

It is very nerve racking but makes me feel better to know we will all be there for each other!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

ZA, wow! That's one crazy story! I'm glad you are ok. 

Well, it looks like I need to keep up with my IVF research. I have no clue what the protocols for or stims. I need to read up on mini IVF and regular since I've heard that mini is cheaper. Our only problem so far is my blocked tubes. So, I'm not sure what will be available for me. We did talk about what to do with the remaining embryos later. We have the option to give it to other people or donate it to science. At first I wanted to give it to other couples but DH felt weird about it and since he is a big science person, he wanted to donate it yo science. I do feel weird to have other people have it since technically it'd be our child/children also. But I feel bad for other people with infer issue also. So we'll see :)

FX ladies! Can't wait to hear about the results soon!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies, 

I am waiting to start my 3rd cycle in August. We have done one fresh ICSI and one FET. Hoping it might be 3rd time lucky! 

It's a very exciting time once you get started but it can consume you as you have the schedule to stick too and want to get everything right. Minor mistakes might be made, I.e difficulty drawing up meds or something, but once you get into it you will be just fine. :) 

I too am from the UK. 

:) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> ZA, wow! That's one crazy story! I'm glad you are ok.
> 
> Well, it looks like I need to keep up with my IVF research. I have no clue what the protocols for or stims. I need to read up on mini IVF and regular since I've heard that mini is cheaper. Our only problem so far is my blocked tubes. So, I'm not sure what will be available for me. We did talk about what to do with the remaining embryos later. We have the option to give it to other people or donate it to science. At first I wanted to give it to other couples but DH felt weird about it and since he is a big science person, he wanted to donate it yo science. I do feel weird to have other people have it since technically it'd be our child/children also. But I feel bad for other people with infer issue also. So we'll see :)
> 
> FX ladies! Can't wait to hear about the results soon!

I've thought about the extra embryos myself.. Hopefully we do have some to freeze, which is probably save and use myself. If we dont, then i dont know. I keep flip flopping on helping other couples or donating to science as well, but I guess we will make that decision when we have to.


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am waiting to start my 3rd cycle in August. We have done one fresh ICSI and one FET. Hoping it might be 3rd time lucky!
> 
> It's a very exciting time once you get started but it can consume you as you have the schedule to stick too and want to get everything right. Minor mistakes might be made, I.e difficulty drawing up meds or something, but once you get into it you will be just fine. :)
> 
> I too am from the UK.
> 
> :) xx

Really sorry you had to go through ivf three times, but I'm praying the third time is a charm for you. 

Its nice to have someone here though whose already been through it!! Any advice you can give us would be awesome!


----------



## BabyDancing13

I was told to eat a good protein diet and to drink 2ltrs of water a day as our eggs are made of cells and require both of these to increase quality. I also drink a pint of milk and eat 3-4 Brazil nuts daily throughout the cycle. Again, good sources of protein and the nuts have selenium in which is good for womb lining thickness. 

I cut caffeine out, have decaf tea, and minimal chocolate as that has caffeine in too. I also take a prenatal with folic acid in daily. Gentle walks also help blood flow and good for building lining. 

I know people say don't get stressed, but I have found not being stressed from work helps a great deal. Also, if you feel tired, let your body rest. It has a huge job to do and it's not a chance you can afford to lose. 

After transfer on the FET cycle, I did eat a slice of pineapple core for 4 days, but no more than a slice, as it contains chemicals said to improve implantation, but is also used to bring on contractions. That cycle we did have a chemical pregnancy, whereas bfn on first cycle without pineapple. 

If I can help, please ask. I am having an endometrial scratch the month before transfer this time as it is used to aid implantation. Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> I was told to eat a good protein diet and to drink 2ltrs of water a day as our eggs are made of cells and require both of these to increase quality. I also drink a pint of milk and eat 3-4 Brazil nuts daily throughout the cycle. Again, good sources of protein and the nuts have selenium in which is good for womb lining thickness.
> 
> I cut caffeine out, have decaf tea, and minimal chocolate as that has caffeine in too. I also take a prenatal with folic acid in daily. Gentle walks also help blood flow and good for building lining.
> 
> I know people say don't get stressed, but I have found not being stressed from work helps a great deal. Also, if you feel tired, let your body rest. It has a huge job to do and it's not a chance you can afford to lose.
> 
> After transfer on the FET cycle, I did eat a slice of pineapple core for 4 days, but no more than a slice, as it contains chemicals said to improve implantation, but is also used to bring on contractions. That cycle we did have a chemical pregnancy, whereas bfn on first cycle without pineapple.
> 
> If I can help, please ask. I am having an endometrial scratch the month before transfer this time as it is used to aid implantation. Xx

Thanks for that!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Any other ladies joining us??

My ivf consult appt is almost here.. Eeeerk!


----------



## BabyDancing13

When is it? x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> When is it? x

Wednesday!


----------



## ZAS4

So exciting! I've got 21 said to wait! I can see this going so so slowly!


----------



## ZAS4

Sorry predictive text on my phone! 21 days to wait! X


----------



## smurfy

Hi all

Hope your well yes it is a long process, after seeing the consultant and the 2 hr implication session signing forms etc going through process in details plus all of the standard blood tests which need to be done for you and your husband. We started in April and just got to egg collection last week, that had to be frozen due to OHSS so we have 7 lovely 5day embryos in storage. The frozen transfer will start I august. To help speed it up before your meetings ensure you have all the blood tests, smear tests etc done with copies of results for the clinic, they should have given you a list of what is required. I got mine done by NHS doctor so it cuts the cost down.
I thought once we started that would be it and we would follow the timetable but please expect it is unlikely to go exactly to plan, so down reg for me took one week longer no major issues but my bleed started late. The stim phase involves at my clinic approx 4 visits to the hospital in one week to ensure you are on the right medication. One piece of advice ensure you factor traveling time to the clinic I have been at least 15 to 17 times and we are still not finished, I choose a clooser clinic in Surrey rather than going to London. Good luck all keep us posted x


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> So exciting! I've got 21 said to wait! I can see this going so so slowly!

I only had to wait a week and it dragged!!! Lol it'll come!


----------



## HeRo

Hi ladies, 

Hope I can join you. My wife and I just wrapped up our 5th IUI. We were successful on our 4th try but lost our son when I was 12 weeks. It's been a very long and hard road. One thing after another.

We decided to move on to IVF and our RE seems pleased. We signed up for an IVF class in 2 weeks. I am nervous and excited. Not sure what to expect and not sure about any of the protocol. 

Looking forward to going through this journey with other women in the same boat.


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope your well yes it is a long process, after seeing the consultant and the 2 hr implication session signing forms etc going through process in details plus all of the standard blood tests which need to be done for you and your husband. We started in April and just got to egg collection last week, that had to be frozen due to OHSS so we have 7 lovely 5day embryos in storage. The frozen transfer will start I august. To help speed it up before your meetings ensure you have all the blood tests, smear tests etc done with copies of results for the clinic, they should have given you a list of what is required. I got mine done by NHS doctor so it cuts the cost down.
> I thought once we started that would be it and we would follow the timetable but please expect it is unlikely to go exactly to plan, so down reg for me took one week longer no major issues but my bleed started late. The stim phase involves at my clinic approx 4 visits to the hospital in one week to ensure you are on the right medication. One piece of advice ensure you factor traveling time to the clinic I have been at least 15 to 17 times and we are still not finished, I choose a clooser clinic in Surrey rather than going to London. Good luck all keep us posted x

Thanks for all the great tips!! Wishing you lots of luck for your FE transfer!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join you. My wife and I just wrapped up our 5th IUI. We were successful on our 4th try but lost our son when I was 12 weeks. It's been a very long and hard road. One thing after another.
> 
> We decided to move on to IVF and our RE seems pleased. We signed up for an IVF class in 2 weeks. I am nervous and excited. Not sure what to expect and not sure about any of the protocol.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this journey with other women in the same boat.

Welcome!! 

Im so sorry for your loss!! I had three iui's but all bfn! Hoping ivf is successful for us all :hugs:


----------



## ZAS4

Welcome Hero, I'm sorry for what you have had to go through, there is so much support and advice on here that's hopefully it will make IVF that little easier x


----------



## ZAS4

Smurfy, do you think I should ring up my current fertility hospital and get all my results before going to my IVF clinic (Salisbury)? I'm not sure if they will let me have my notes? And if it will make any difference? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I see a few new ladies here, hi :wave:.

I finally got a call from the IVF clinic and my appt is on the 22nd. It feels like forever! Quick question for everyone. So, I have to have my tubes tied because the right one is blocked and both tubes were pretty dilated when they injected the liquid during HSG procedure. Anyone know how long do I have to wait after I have my tubes tied to start the IVF procedure? I wonder if I can have the egg retrieval and have my tubes tied at the same procedure? 

BMW, your appt is tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I see a few new ladies here, hi :wave:.
> 
> I finally got a call from the IVF clinic and my appt is on the 22nd. It feels like forever! Quick question for everyone. So, I have to have my tubes tied because the right one is blocked and both tubes were pretty dilated when they injected the liquid during HSG procedure. Anyone know how long do I have to wait after I have my tubes tied to start the IVF procedure? I wonder if I can have the egg retrieval and have my tubes tied at the same procedure?
> 
> BMW, your appt is tomorrow! Yay!


Yayay for your appt!.. Not sure about your tube question, but hoping you get your answers soon!

My appt is tomorrow.. anxiety has kicked in FULL mode tonight and I am sure I will get no sleep!..:dohh:


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Im so sorry for your loss!! I had three iui's but all bfn! Hoping ivf is successful for us all :hugs:

Thanks for the support! I hope we are all successful with this as well:)


----------



## HeRo

ZAS4 said:


> Welcome Hero, I'm sorry for what you have had to go through, there is so much support and advice on here that's hopefully it will make IVF that little easier x

Thank you :)
It seems overwhelming at first...I guess just like IUI. But in the end when we are holding our babies it will be a distant memory.


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Im so sorry for your loss!! I had three iui's but all bfn! Hoping ivf is successful for us all :hugs:

Forgot to say sorry for the BFN...I know how disheartening those can be. Let's pray our time is near :):)
*hugs*


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> Yayay for your appt!.. Not sure about your tube question, but hoping you get your answers soon!
> 
> My appt is tomorrow.. anxiety has kicked in FULL mode tonight and I am sure I will get no sleep!..:dohh:

Good luck!!! Make sure you fill us in :)


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> Smurfy, do you think I should ring up my current fertility hospital and get all my results before going to my IVF clinic (Salisbury)? I'm not sure if they will let me have my notes? And if it will make any difference? X

Hey yes I would, also with some of the blood tests they would need a copy of the results. All copies of the fertility hospital letters were sent to my GP so was easy to get copies. Give your GP surgery a call my receptionist was very helpful and printed them all. Good luck


----------



## ZAS4

BMW, how exciting, you have to let us know how it goes!!!

I love tomatoes, mines on the 21st!!!!!!! 

We found out today that our funding is through, so we can definitely go ahead!! Yay!! So excited!!!!!!!! 
Also the hospital said they have sent over all my blood test results, DH's sample results and my scans to Salisbury clinic, so glad they will have them all!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I see a few new ladies here, hi :wave:.
> 
> I finally got a call from the IVF clinic and my appt is on the 22nd. It feels like forever! Quick question for everyone. So, I have to have my tubes tied because the right one is blocked and both tubes were pretty dilated when they injected the liquid during HSG procedure. Anyone know how long do I have to wait after I have my tubes tied to start the IVF procedure? I wonder if I can have the egg retrieval and have my tubes tied at the same procedure?
> 
> BMW, your appt is tomorrow! Yay!

Hi, 

Egg retrieval is done whilst you have light sedation, so you are drowsy but not completely out. I think you would have to have your tubes tied prior to ivf. Not sure how long they would take to heal. x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BD13, thanks for the info! 

ZA, that sounds exciting!! So I assumed you guys don't have to pay out of pocket for IVF?? How lucky!!! I am a little bit jealous. I don't know about you but I can't wait for the 22nd ahahha. 

This morning, we've decided that we are going to stop trying and start preventing until the IVF procedure. I am just tired being in limbo all the time and not feeling normal. I have 4 days to go before AF is here (I think) and seriously can't wait for AF for once! Anyone else not trying before the IVF procedure?


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> BMW, how exciting, you have to let us know how it goes!!!
> 
> I love tomatoes, mines on the 21st!!!!!!!
> 
> We found out today that our funding is through, so we can definitely go ahead!! Yay!! So excited!!!!!!!!
> Also the hospital said they have sent over all my blood test results, DH's sample results and my scans to Salisbury clinic, so glad they will have them all!!

Great news that is very efficient of them, good luck x


----------



## smurfy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BD13, thanks for the info!
> 
> ZA, that sounds exciting!! So I assumed you guys don't have to pay out of pocket for IVF?? How lucky!!! I am a little bit jealous. I don't know about you but I can't wait for the 22nd ahahha.
> 
> This morning, we've decided that we are going to stop trying and start preventing until the IVF procedure. I am just tired being in limbo all the time and not feeling normal. I have 4 days to go before AF is here (I think) and seriously can't wait for AF for once! Anyone else not trying before the IVF procedure?

That's what we did the last couple of maths before IVF kicked in, I have to say it was really nice just relaxing and getting some normality back instead of checking the diary trying to work out when husband away family stuff etc. trust me as soon as you start you will be in daily mode with the various appointments etc. the cycle which you start IVF you are not allowed to have unprotected intercourse. Enjoy some time out x


----------



## beneathmywing

Appointment went okay. Doctor said for my age i have a 56 percent chance of ivf working, which I guess is pretty good considering. It's all pretty overwhelming to say the least, but I guess thats expected. I need to call in cd1 next cycle to schedule an appt and go on birth control for 2-3 weeks and then go in for a baseline scan and start injections.


----------



## ZAS4

Ilovetomatoes, very lucky we get 1 go for free (if you meet the NHS requirements, has to be couples 1st baby, used to have to be 30years old, etc) other parts of the UK you get 3 goes for free! ,they need to make it more fair across the country! !


----------



## HeRo

Tubes tied?? Really??


----------



## HeRo

Glad it went well. Are you excited? When is CD1 for you?
56% sounds promising!!


----------



## HeRo

By the way...I am new here and have no idea what I am doing LOL. How do I get email notifications when someone replies?


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> Appointment went okay. Doctor said for my age i have a 56 percent chance of ivf working, which I guess is pretty good considering. It's all pretty overwhelming to say the least, but I guess thats expected. I need to call in cd1 next cycle to schedule an appt and go on birth control for 2-3 weeks and then go in for a baseline scan and start injections.

Hey yes there is a lot of information, the best way to try and manage it is in sections, ie I didn't read through all the details they gave me just the next section ie down reg, then stimulate, egg collection, embryos monitoring, transfer etc. The stats sound right if you get to a 5 day blast embryo. Did they talk through ICSI with you?


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, got a call from Salisbury fertility clinic today to say funding is through and the only test they will have to do when we get there is the one to see how my egg reserve is. How is this done? Does anyone know? They said the results may take 3 weeks, so I doubt I will ve starting meds at the end of July like I hoped &#128546; need to stop gearing myself up fprnit happening asap and wait to find out what's happening on the 21st. The lady mentioned that I might go on the long or short cycle. Does anyone know the venifits to either and why there is a difference?? X


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> Glad it went well. Are you excited? When is CD1 for you?
> 56% sounds promising!!

Should be July 23-25, depending when I o and since I am not tracking it this cycle.. I won't really know. Trying to have a relaxing month before all the crazy starts. I am excited/scared/nervous/anxious and everything in between hah.


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Appointment went okay. Doctor said for my age i have a 56 percent chance of ivf working, which I guess is pretty good considering. It's all pretty overwhelming to say the least, but I guess thats expected. I need to call in cd1 next cycle to schedule an appt and go on birth control for 2-3 weeks and then go in for a baseline scan and start injections.
> 
> Hey yes there is a lot of information, the best way to try and manage it is in sections, ie I didn't read through all the details they gave me just the next section ie down reg, then stimulate, egg collection, embryos monitoring, transfer etc. The stats sound right if you get to a 5 day blast embryo. Did they talk through ICSI with you?Click to expand...

Yeah.. bad thing I did was read through the whole entire packet and made myself freak! Lol lots of info!!!

He did talk about ICSI with me. . not sure if we will actually do it, but we shall see.


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, got a call from Salisbury fertility clinic today to say funding is through and the only test they will have to do when we get there is the one to see how my egg reserve is. How is this done? Does anyone know? They said the results may take 3 weeks, so I doubt I will ve starting meds at the end of July like I hoped &#128546; need to stop gearing myself up fprnit happening asap and wait to find out what's happening on the 21st. The lady mentioned that I might go on the long or short cycle. Does anyone know the venifits to either and why there is a difference?? X

Yay for funding going through!

Not sure about testing how egg reserve it.. i wasn't told that. I guess every doctor has their own things they want/like to do. Not sure about long/shot cycle benefits either.. wish I did =/

All I was told is due to my high fsh my ovaries might be harder to stim so I need to do high stim instead of low.


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, got a call from Salisbury fertility clinic today to say funding is through and the only test they will have to do when we get there is the one to see how my egg reserve is. How is this done? Does anyone know? They said the results may take 3 weeks, so I doubt I will ve starting meds at the end of July like I hoped &#128546; need to stop gearing myself up fprnit happening asap and wait to find out what's happening on the 21st. The lady mentioned that I might go on the long or short cycle. Does anyone know the venifits to either and why there is a difference?? X

Hey yes AMH test is a test to check your ovarian reserve, this is critical for the FS to put you on the correct stims, I had a good AMH so was on low stimulus drugs, it is critical to have this test for success of IVF. You can have AMH test any time! mine took approx 2 days to come back that was private though, I would personally have it done privately get the results ahead of your appointment, NHS will take ages, approx fourth pounds, just go online and find something local to you and call them. Did they give you approx wait time for IVF on NHS ? Mine still took three months at least and I paid private, so was seen straight away.


----------



## smurfy

Long cycle for me was the chosen method, basically start injections to down reg from day 21 of cycle on this for approx 14 days, you will have a bleed similar time to normal, they do base line scan to see everything is shut down before they start stems, which is approx 10 days, of which the 2nd week you should be monitored every other day with scan to ensure enough folk lies are growing etc. then you go to egg collection. I think down reg chosen more in UK.


----------



## ZAS4

smurfy said:


> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, got a call from Salisbury fertility clinic today to say funding is through and the only test they will have to do when we get there is the one to see how my egg reserve is. How is this done? Does anyone know? They said the results may take 3 weeks, so I doubt I will ve starting meds at the end of July like I hoped &#128546; need to stop gearing myself up fprnit happening asap and wait to find out what's happening on the 21st. The lady mentioned that I might go on the long or short cycle. Does anyone know the venifits to either and why there is a difference?? X
> 
> Hey yes AMH test is a test to check your ovarian reserve, this is critical for the FS to put you on the correct stims, I had a good AMH so was on low stimulus drugs, it is critical to have this test for success of IVF. You can have AMH test any time! mine took approx 2 days to come back that was private though, I would personally have it done privately get the results ahead of your appointment, NHS will take ages, approx fourth pounds, just go online and find something local to you and call them. Did they give you approx wait time for IVF on NHS ? Mine still took three months at least and I paid private, so was seen straight away.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Smufry!! I was told they will do the AMH on the 21st July and should have the results within 3 weeks so depending on the results they may do a short cycle at the start of Aug, or long cycle at the end of Aug. So really not too much longer to wait!
X


----------



## fluterby429

May I join you ladies?

I just booked my tickets and hotel for IVF. I'm leaving July 24 and should start my IVF cycle that week. Eeek IVF will be first week in Aug. I'm starting BCP tonight


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> May I join you ladies?
> 
> I just booked my tickets and hotel for IVF. I'm leaving July 24 and should start my IVF cycle that week. Eeek IVF will be first week in Aug. I'm starting BCP tonight

Hi hunn :wave: welcome!!!

Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Smurfy, good to hear someone else opinion. Now I'm super convince that we are doing the right thing.

Hero, yea. My right tube is completely blocked and they were able to unblocked my left tube. Unfortunately, both tubes dilated pretty big when we did the HSG. do I am high risk for tubal pregnancy. Since I'm already 38 (39) this year, I dont want to try different treatments and surgeries and still have no baby. Can't handle the emotional part. Plus, time is not on my side even though my RE yold me that I'm still ovulating like a 20 year old and have really good egg reserve. 

ZA, I only had to do blood test on 2nd day of AF to get everything done including my AMH level. Not sure if there is a different way to do it. 

BMW, super excited for you. Yaayyy. 

Hi fluterby!


----------



## fluterby429

As of March I had an AMH of 5.1. I'm hoping that number plays in my favor


----------



## Jomojo

Hi, hope you don't mind if I join. We have our first appointment with the (nhs) ivf clinic on 2nd September then will hopefully start soon after that :happydance:

We're are unexplained (grr.. So frustrating!) and been ttc #1 for 2 years. What is everyone else doing to try and prepare for ivf? I started acupuncture a couple of months back (it's expensive but at the very least it seems to have helped clear up my horrible hormonal acne-yey!). Trying to eat more protein and get off my arse more. I would love to hear if anyone else is doing anything different to prepare?


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Jomojo


----------



## smurfy

Jomojo said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind if I join. We have our first appointment with the (nhs) ivf clinic on 2nd September then will hopefully start soon after that :happydance:
> 
> We're are unexplained (grr.. So frustrating!) and been ttc #1 for 2 years. What is everyone else doing to try and prepare for ivf? I started acupuncture a couple of months back (it's expensive but at the very least it seems to have helped clear up my horrible hormonal acne-yey!). Trying to eat more protein and get off my arse more. I would love to hear if anyone else is doing anything different to prepare?

Acupuncture is a good start I have been doing for last year. Do some light exercise swimming, walking etc good for blood flow but most importantly it keeps stress levels down. Get lots of rest too, I struggled to get good sleep once in the stim and egg collection phase. Also protein is good helps to create better quality eggs. Have some treats too if you can massages etc, look for some deals online. Keep busy until in starts as can feel like a life time good luck. I had my 7 day 5 embryos frozen last weekend as got OHSS will have transfer in August x


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck with your transfer!!! Sorry about the OHSS

I have my first acupuncture appointment Monday morning. I'm going to do one a week until I leave them do one before retrieval and one after transfer


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> Good luck with your transfer!!! Sorry about the OHSS
> 
> I have my first acupuncture appointment Monday morning. I'm going to do one a week until I leave them do one before retrieval and one after transfer

Yes that's sound right, they also helped me through the down reg and stim phase to minimise the side effects, which to be honest I didn't have any until last 2 days of stims. Good luck


----------



## fluterby429

I've never done it but I've read a lot of positive reviews and studies on it for IVF


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'm also going to acupuncturist. So far, I ho every other week but when we are closer to start the ivf then we'll ramp up to once a week till transfer day. My acupuncturist told me that she has 25% more success rate for her clients who see her once a week. At this point, I'll try anything. She does has good reviews and specialize in infertility. I'm also faking milk thisle and dong quai mixed herbs. Will start a new exercise regime since we've decided to stop TTC until October. Our fertility clinic wants the patients to be on certain BMI. So I'm hoping to loose 20lbs in the next two months. 

Smurfy, I've never heard 7 days embryos before. Ni thought 5 days are the most common ones. Is there sny reason for that? Also, why do you have to wait until augus fir tge transfer? I thought they'd be able to transfer already? Sorry for the ?s. I'm just curious :)

Btw, welcome Jomojo


----------



## smurfy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> I'm also going to acupuncturist. So far, I ho every other week but when we are closer to start the ivf then we'll ramp up to once a week till transfer day. My acupuncturist told me that she has 25% more success rate for her clients who see her once a week. At this point, I'll try anything. She does has good reviews and specialize in infertility. I'm also faking milk thisle and dong quai mixed herbs. Will start a new exercise regime since we've decided to stop TTC until October. Our fertility clinic wants the patients to be on certain BMI. So I'm hoping to loose 20lbs in the next two months.
> 
> Smurfy, I've never heard 7 days embryos before. Ni thought 5 days are the most common ones. Is there sny reason for that? Also, why do you have to wait until augus fir tge transfer? I thought they'd be able to transfer already? Sorry for the ?s. I'm just curious :)
> 
> Btw, welcome Jomojo

The acuputure defo helps especially as you have fertility specialist which is what I have, it is really useful when you are going through each stage she can taylor the treatment to you, ie if you need a kick start for down reg, helps egg growth etc.

I have 22 eggs collected of which 20 we're mature 18 fertilised normally average is between 8 to 15 but as I got OHSS which you may have heard of it is where you over stimulate, even though i was heavely monitored he last day it basically doubled. The aim to get to day 5 blastocysts which is just before hatching. They will monitor your eggs each day and either do a day 3 or day 5 transfer, all of my eggs got through to day 3, 7 of which were the best standard. FET still require down reg again and some basic tablets to thicken the lining so they will transfer at the same time post ovulation ie day 14 plus 5 days for the embryo in my case. The FS teams are great the talk everything through with you.

Good luck with the weight loss, you will be in great shape


----------



## smurfy

Might have been my English but they got 7 embryos at day 5 stage. FYI they normally let them carry on to day 6 to see if more can be frozen. Not every one gets today 5 but it has the best success rates


----------



## Jomojo

Thanks for the advice smurfy. I will definitely look into booking myself some treats for when the time comes. Good luck with your transfer!


----------



## Trying2012

Hi Ladies

can I join you lovely lot? I am hoping that we will start IVF in August. We have been through all the tests and have just got to the top of the waiting list :dance: we met with the consultant on the 17th June and have just had a letter confirming my AMH is high and that the consultant needs to review our plan of care before we start due to the fact that my AMH is 'predictive of excessive response to ovarian stimulation' I persume that he will be needing to decide what level of stims to put me on to try and prevent OHSS. I can't believe though that we are close to starting! I was hoping it would be my July cycle but think more realistic to think it will be August.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## smurfy

Trying2012 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> can I join you lovely lot? I am hoping that we will start IVF in August. We have been through all the tests and have just got to the top of the waiting list :dance: we met with the consultant on the 17th June and have just had a letter confirming my AMH is high and that the consultant needs to review our plan of care before we start due to the fact that my AMH is 'predictive of excessive response to ovarian stimulation' I persume that he will be needing to decide what level of stims to put me on to try and prevent OHSS. I can't believe though that we are close to starting! I was hoping it would be my July cycle but think more realistic to think it will be August.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx

Great news, it always takes longer than you think. Talking from experience and just recovering from OHSS I had a good AMH not really high even though I did get it. Please ask them your levels and exactly why they are putting you on the stims they give you. I was put on 150 and 225 every other day. They will scan you every other day so they can check for OHSS I went from 15 folicles to 28 in under 2 days, if you have more than 20 you are at risk. Best to go in with the correct knowledge, the rest of the IVF I have to say has gone very well. It will be august before you know it. Xx


----------



## Jomojo

Hi Trying. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Trying2012

Great news, it always takes longer than you think. Talking from experience and just recovering from OHSS I had a good AMH not really high even though I did get it. Please ask them your levels and exactly why they are putting you on the stims they give you. I was put on 150 and 225 every other day. They will scan you every other day so they can check for OHSS I went from 15 folicles to 28 in under 2 days, if you have more than 20 you are at risk. Best to go in with the correct knowledge, the rest of the IVF I have to say has gone very well. It will be august before you know it. Xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that, I will get my exact AMH from them before we start as I had it done last year too so would be good to see what the figures are now. Hopefully the consultant is reviewing the medications now as it doesn't look like I will just be on their standard protocol drugs wise. I'm dreading if they scan every other day through stims as the clinic is a 2.5 hour round trip! xx


----------



## smurfy

Trying2012 said:


> Great news, it always takes longer than you think. Talking from experience and just recovering from OHSS I had a good AMH not really high even though I did get it. Please ask them your levels and exactly why they are putting you on the stims they give you. I was put on 150 and 225 every other day. They will scan you every other day so they can check for OHSS I went from 15 folicles to 28 in under 2 days, if you have more than 20 you are at risk. Best to go in with the correct knowledge, the rest of the IVF I have to say has gone very well. It will be august before you know it. Xx

Thanks for that, I will get my exact AMH from them before we start as I had it done last year too so would be good to see what the figures are now. Hopefully the consultant is reviewing the medications now as it doesn't look like I will just be on their standard protocol drugs wise. I'm dreading if they scan every other day through stims as the clinic is a 2.5 hour round trip! xx[/QUOTE]

Wow that is a long way, my clinic required that we have every other day scan to ensure correct management, maybe that have some others hospitals you can have scans from, some of my clinic is set up that way. Take care xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Smurfy, I read about OHSS this weekend. It sounds painful!! Is there a better way to prevent it? I misread your previous posting! hahahah. That's what I got for reading BnB right after I woke up :p. Btw Smurfy, are you trying for your first baby?

Trying, hopefully you can go somewhere else to do scanning.


----------



## fluterby429

Acupuncture complete. It was ok I guess. I wasn't in love love with it


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> Acupuncture complete. It was ok I guess. I wasn't in love love with it

It is strange, it does take some time to get use to it. Alison who does it is great too, half of the benefit for me is also to talk through IVF with as she knows the process. Maybe give it another couple of sessions x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fluter, I also didn't find it at relaxing as a massage. Like Smurfy, I found my acupuncturist acts more like a therapist for me. I can discuss my BBT with her and crazy symptoms (early spotting, cramping, etc) while w/ my OB, she'd just brushed it off and said it's what happen when you get older! Hah! My acupuncturist wants to hear every single details about my body (including heartburn and stuff) and gives me herbs to try to control it or eliminate it. My OB? Not so much :D. Like Smurfy said, give it a few more try and see how it goes.


----------



## beneathmywing

Looks like we have a nice group going on here who will be doing IVF around the same time! We need all the support we can get so this will be nice. 

For me, I'm just hanging around waiting for AF the end of the month so I can start BCP. I hope time goes by fast.. even though I'm trying to enjoy the next two weeks or so before all the crazy starts!

I had some ewcm the last two days and got some bd'ing in last night and this morning. I am not tracking O this cycle besides for physical symptoms.. I usually get ewcm a day or two before my positive opk. Trying to just take a relaxed approach to it this month!


----------



## HeRo

Oh ok I see...I wish you the best of luck hun!


----------



## HeRo

Looks like our CD will be the close. For me I think July 28. Did they mention how long you have to be on BCP?


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> Looks like we have a nice group going on here who will be doing IVF around the same time! We need all the support we can get so this will be nice.
> 
> For me, I'm just hanging around waiting for AF the end of the month so I can start BCP. I hope time goes by fast.. even though I'm trying to enjoy the next two weeks or so before all the crazy starts!
> 
> I had some ewcm the last two days and got some bd'ing in last night and this morning. I am not tracking O this cycle besides for physical symptoms.. I usually get ewcm a day or two before my positive opk. Trying to just take a relaxed approach to it this month!

Looks like our CD will be the close. For me I think July 28. Did they mention how long you have to be on BCP?


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> Looks like our CD will be the close. For me I think July 28. Did they mention how long you have to be on BCP?

I'm thinking 24 or the 25th for me. Doctor said three weeks.


----------



## fluterby429

Well this is a dude and his nurse is a girl. They were cool but I doubt I'll get real into convo like that lol. They understand what doing and are knowledgeable about it. I'm going again next Monday and then the Mon following. I leave on the 24th. I'm going to find a place in Brownsville that will do it before retrieval and after transfer


----------



## HeRo

Ladies, I have a question.
My wife goes to all my appointments. Next week is my IVF class and there is a chance she cant make it. I am eager to attend the class. Is it necessary for her to be there? Did your significant other go with you? I can reschedule for the following week if she has to be there but if we can avoid both of us taking time off, why not. 
What do you think?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I am excited for you! Can't believe you are going to start soon! Eeeeekkk. 

Fluter, where are you traveling to do IVF? 

Hero, I'd call the IVF place and ask. I know that we are all eager to start the whole process and would prefer not to have any delay :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I am excited for you! Can't believe you are going to start soon! Eeeeekkk.
> 
> Fluter, where are you traveling to do IVF?
> 
> Hero, I'd call the IVF place and ask. I know that we are all eager to start the whole process and would prefer not to have any delay :).

Soo close, yet soo far!!! Ahhh


----------



## ZAS4

Jomojo said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind if I join. We have our first appointment with the (nhs) ivf clinic on 2nd September then will hopefully start soon after that :happydance:
> 
> We're are unexplained (grr.. So frustrating!) and been ttc #1 for 2 years. What is everyone else doing to try and prepare for ivf? I started acupuncture a couple of months back (it's expensive but at the very least it seems to have helped clear up my horrible hormonal acne-yey!). Trying to eat more protein and get off my arse more. I would love to hear if anyone else is doing anything different to prepare?

Hello, 
I am also having IVF on the NHS, am seeing them on the 21st for our first appointment, we are also unexplained and have been ttc for just over 3 years now. 
I was doing accupuncture every week until DH had an absolute fit about the cost, but I don't ovulate and I had my first official ovulation positive OPK after my first accupuncture session, so I believe it works. I have gone down to 1 session a month at the moment until IVF kicks off then I WILL be going weekly during IVF. IF anything I can properly relax, (I didn't to start with, just the thought of the needles going in made me tense up, but I am getting used to it now and have a cheeky snooze whilst I am left to chill!!).

xx


----------



## ZAS4

Trying2012 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> can I join you lovely lot? I am hoping that we will start IVF in August. We have been through all the tests and have just got to the top of the waiting list :dance: we met with the consultant on the 17th June and have just had a letter confirming my AMH is high and that the consultant needs to review our plan of care before we start due to the fact that my AMH is 'predictive of excessive response to ovarian stimulation' I persume that he will be needing to decide what level of stims to put me on to try and prevent OHSS. I can't believe though that we are close to starting! I was hoping it would be my July cycle but think more realistic to think it will be August.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx

I think we will be going for IVF at the same time, I think I was also test high for AMH, so I think I will be having the shorter cycle (This is all me just guessing though, I could be totally wrong!)
I am so worried about OHSS, praying I don't get it! x


----------



## LoveKin

Hello everyone! I'd love to join you ladies! I am going through IVF in August as long as everything before goes well. I believe I will be starting Lupron injections on this cycle day 21 (on July 21st) and actual IVF starts about a week after so the beginning of August! My husband and I have been trying since November and went for all sorts of testing and found out I'm all normal but my DH has blocked vas deferens. 

I have a SHG procedure and blood work scheduled for this Thursday and we are talking to a nurse about the process more in depth. We are so anxious! It would be wonderful to have a group of people I can talk to about all this that can relate!


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveKin said:


> Hello everyone! I'd love to join you ladies! I am going through IVF in August as long as everything before goes well. I believe I will be starting Lupron injections on this cycle day 21 (on July 21st) and actual IVF starts about a week after so the beginning of August! My husband and I have been trying since November and went for all sorts of testing and found out I'm all normal but my DH has blocked vas deferens.
> 
> I have a SHG procedure and blood work scheduled for this Thursday and we are talking to a nurse about the process more in depth. We are so anxious! It would be wonderful to have a group of people I can talk to about all this that can relate!

Welcome!!! :wave:

Hope everything goes well so you can start ivf!! Sucky thing to have to go through, but wishing you lots of luck and hoping ivf number one is your only one!!!! Lots of baby dust your way :babydust:


----------



## LoveKin

Thank you beneathmywing! I hope your first cycle is your only one too! Hopefully our chances are good since we're only 25 :) How many kids do you want? Have you told anyone about going through IVF? We would love four kids if we can afford it and have only told my sister and a few friends. Our parents don't even know. We are trying to wait until we have good news but I don't know how long we can hold out.


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveKin said:


> Thank you beneathmywing! I hope your first cycle is your only one too! Hopefully our chances are good since we're only 25 :) How many kids do you want? Have you told anyone about going through IVF? We would love four kids if we can afford it and have only told my sister and a few friends. Our parents don't even know. We are trying to wait until we have good news but I don't know how long we can hold out.

Hope so!!!! Dh wants 4, but I think thats pushing it haha I'm leaning towards 2-3. Hoping i have some frozen embryos!!!! My sister know and my mom and a close friend of ours who we are with a lot so I figured if would be hard to hide it. We still haven't told dh's parents yet.. Still trying to find the right time.


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I am excited for you! Can't believe you are going to start soon! Eeeeekkk.
> 
> Fluter, where are you traveling to do IVF?
> 
> Hero, I'd call the IVF place and ask. I know that we are all eager to start the whole process and would prefer not to have any delay :).

I called by the way :). They said she doesnt have to be there so we are still set for next week:)


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome everyone. Sounds like a couple of you will be IVF cycling with me. That's great. We can all compare and support. 

I'm traveling to Brownsville, TX and staying in a hotel there, but I will cross the border to Matamoros, Mexico for my actual IVF treatment


----------



## Jomojo

ZAS4 said:


> Hello,
> I am also having IVF on the NHS, am seeing them on the 21st for our first appointment, we are also unexplained and have been ttc for just over 3 years now.
> I was doing accupuncture every week until DH had an absolute fit about the cost, but I don't ovulate and I had my first official ovulation positive OPK after my first accupuncture session, so I believe it works. I have gone down to 1 session a month at the moment until IVF kicks off then I WILL be going weekly during IVF. IF anything I can properly relax, (I didn't to start with, just the thought of the needles going in made me tense up, but I am getting used to it now and have a cheeky snooze whilst I am left to chill!!).
> 
> xx

Hi Zas. I have accupuncture approximately twice a month- around ovulation and around my period. It is pretty expensive (especially when I'm forking out for the herbs as well, along with all the other supplements DH and I take!) but I too find it relaxing and have a cheeky snooze also! Did you have to wait long for you referral? We got told we were being referred end April and our first appointment is 2nd Sept so I guess they must be pretty busy. The only thing I'm worried about really is fitting it in around work! GL with your appointment on 21st and let us know how it goes! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hero, yaaayy!! I am excited for you. I wonder what they are going to teach at the IVF class. Ohh...I wonder if they'll teach you how to do injections yourself. I will have to have my DH do the injections for me. I don't like needle very much. 

Fluter, is it much cheaper to do it in Mexico? I live in California so Mexico borders are not very far at all. 

Hi Lovekin, welcome :). 

I have to agree that acupuncture is pretty darn expensive. Right now, I also go twice a month but I think I will go every week when we are closer to the IVF procedure. Hope everyone else is doing great! :D


----------



## fluterby429

Yes it is A LOT cheaper. My cycle will be about $3600-$4000 depending on meds. If it doesn't work the first time, the 2nd cycle is 1/2 price and a third is the cost of meds only. There is also a place in Cancun that is all inclusive for $6k and if the first doesn't work the 2nd IVF is free.


----------



## ZAS4

Hi girls, jomojo, I was refered in march / April I think?! I am going to start writing a diary to my child (because I will have one) all about my journey, whether they ever read it is another thing, maybe more of a diary for me really, my thoughts and feelings! 
I rang my clinic yesterday and asked about the 2ww, I am a childminder and have very hectic days! I've said to my DH that I want to have the 2ww off work (he freaked as I am self employed and doesn't see why I need to have a jolly and not earn any money!) I hope deep down he understands the importance and how fragile IVF is, but at the moment he just thinks I need to man up!! I told him he hasn't seen anything yet!!!!!!!
Anyways. the clinic advised that I take the 2 weeks off as lifting isn't advisable (told DH and he said I've planned this and peeped the consultant to make a decision in my favour) long and short, I am going to have the 2ww off work!!! Thank god! Just need to sort childcare out for the little ones I look after! Everything is such a logistical nightmare around work, the process is so unknown so you can't give long enough notice. Never mind, I am just glad that its finally going to be sorted!! Its been a long 3 years of waiting!

Talking about who we have told...I've told everyone!! Any one that asks if I've got children I tell, all family and friends know, but its not something I've plastered on Facebook!! I will be vague when it comes to the cactual treatment as want to keep it quiet if we do convieve, and have some space if we don't. But everyone has been really interested and supportive, also still get the odd remark of..."relax and it will happen!!" Grrrrrr!!!
X


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hero, yaaayy!! I am excited for you. I wonder what they are going to teach at the IVF class. Ohh...I wonder if they'll teach you how to do injections yourself. I will have to have my DH do the injections for me. I don't like needle very much.
> 
> Fluter, is it much cheaper to do it in Mexico? I live in California so Mexico borders are not very far at all.
> 
> Hi Lovekin, welcome :).
> 
> I have to agree that acupuncture is pretty darn expensive. Right now, I also go twice a month but I think I will go every week when we are closer to the IVF procedure. Hope everyone else is doing great! :D

Thanks Ilovetomatoes !!! I love your energy.
It's a 2 and 1/2 hour class, I wonder what they will teach us as well. I did my 5th IUI with injectables...I didn't think it was bad at all. I guess we'll see!
I have been thinking about acupuncture...do you love it?
When are you starting up for IVF?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fluter, wow...that's a whole lot cheaper. I need to figure out how much it'll cost us. Some of the meds and stuff will be covered by our insurance but the IVF procedure itself is not...I think. 

ZA, I still can't bring myself to tell people about our IVF. In all honesty, we haven't been trying for a super long time. We started in November 2013 but since I am 38, I get referred to the specialist faster. So far, only my mother in law, sister, and DH's best friend know about IVF. I am getting tired of people asking us when we are going to have a baby. Even my Dentist!!! Yup...see him twice a year for a cleaning and we just got married last year! Thankfully, we have a big vacation in September. So I've been telling them after the vacation...maybe....I don't think I'll be telling people about it. I guess I just feel that it's not their business :p.

Hero, I do love my acupuncture session. It is very relaxing to me. Plus, my acupuncturist is like my therapist! ahhahaha. She listens to every cramp, sore BBs, and weird "symptoms" I have during the TWW and make sure that nothing is wrong with my hormones. A couple of weeks ago, she even asked me to pay attention to my AF blood. Does it has clot? If it does, how big? What's the color? Do i spot before? If so, how many days before? What's the color? I personally loving it because I wonder about those things and I am glad that I can share it with her since she is a professional. Don't get me wrong. The ladies on BnB have been very helpful but I am just happy for the attention from her. She is a specialized fertility acupuncturist though so I don't know if that makes any different. I can't wait for your class! I want to hear all about it :). yea. I have a lot energy hahahaha :D.


----------



## Jomojo

Happy Friday everyone! :happydance:

Zas- a diary for your child is a lovely idea. Also, it will probably be quite therapeutic for u! I'm a grin and bear it kind of person so I bottle everything in and end up overthinking and worrying about problems that probably aren't even there. I've been advised to keep a journal in the past but never got round to starting one. Does anyone else keep a journal and find it helps?

I've told a few people about ivf- my parents and a couple of friends. Not told DH's parents yet tho.

Anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? I've just bought a new recipe book with uber-healthy food in it and plan on trying a few of the recipes (brownies made with beans anyone? Lol- thought not!). DH is running in a 10k race on Sunday so I will be the dutiful wife and drive him to the start, wait around in the rain on my todd and pick him up again after. Wot fun! (Excuse my sarcasm). Oh, and AF is due Sunday too, yey! (There's that sarcasm again :dohh:)
X


----------



## beneathmywing

Jomojo said:


> Happy Friday everyone! :happydance:
> 
> Zas- a diary for your child is a lovely idea. Also, it will probably be quite therapeutic for u! I'm a grin and bear it kind of person so I bottle everything in and end up overthinking and worrying about problems that probably aren't even there. I've been advised to keep a journal in the past but never got round to starting one. Does anyone else keep a journal and find it helps?
> 
> I've told a few people about ivf- my parents and a couple of friends. Not told DH's parents yet tho.
> 
> Anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? I've just bought a new recipe book with uber-healthy food in it and plan on trying a few of the recipes (brownies made with beans anyone? Lol- thought not!). DH is running in a 10k race on Sunday so I will be the dutiful wife and drive him to the start, wait around in the rain on my todd and pick him up again after. Wot fun! (Excuse my sarcasm). Oh, and AF is due Sunday too, yey! (There's that sarcasm again :dohh:)
> X

Happy Friday!!!!

I keep a journal here on bnb and I do feel it helps! It's the only place I can be raw and straight out blunt about things and not have to worry about it! Lol 

Hope you enjoy your weekend! Mine is full of parties. It's my cousins wedding tomorrow, which me and dh are both in the bridal party and then Sunday is his cousins bridal shower.. In between all that I have to try and get work done! Errrr. Never enough time in a day. 

In a way, im kind of glad im always occupied so i dont have time really to sit and think too much or I'd probably go insane! Lol


----------



## ZAS4

I'm relaxing by digging a huge hole in the garden!!!!!! Oh the joys of owning a home! We are making an area for the patio and I said we best get it done now before I start IVF and I can't do anything!
I've also got to finish making curtains for my sisters VW camper van, oh and have a ton of work to do, I need a holiday!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Happy friday ladies!

Brownie made with beans?? Mmm..interesting. Let us know how it tastes :D. 

Nothing much going on for me. Probably going to take our dog to the off leash dog park then farmer's market in san francisco. Probably going to dig some hole in the backyard as well like ZA. Never ending projects when you own a house hahahaha :). 

I am getting a little impatient here :). August can't come soon enough! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Happy friday ladies!
> 
> Brownie made with beans?? Mmm..interesting. Let us know how it tastes :D.
> 
> Nothing much going on for me. Probably going to take our dog to the off leash dog park then farmer's market in san francisco. Probably going to dig some hole in the backyard as well like ZA. Never ending projects when you own a house hahahaha :).
> 
> I am getting a little impatient here :). August can't come soon enough! :)

I hear you on being impatient! I took a cycle off before starting ivf thinking it would have done me some good, but I should have just went straight to it! The anxiety is definitelyyy starting to build up! Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I want to start as soon as possible but we have a big vacation coming up in September and will be out of the country for 3 weeks. I am not sure if that's a right time to start IVF with us not having access to our doctors if something goes wrong. So very impatient :). But luckily, our appt w/ the IVF specialist is only 11 more days. That should help temporarily...hopefully :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> I want to start as soon as possible but we have a big vacation coming up in September and will be out of the country for 3 weeks. I am not sure if that's a right time to start IVF with us not having access to our doctors if something goes wrong. So very impatient :). But luckily, our appt w/ the IVF specialist is only 11 more days. That should help temporarily...hopefully :).

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jomojo

Wowzers, that's one busy weekend Beneathmywing! Hope you have a fabulous time at all your parties. :flower:

Digging holes in the garden sounds fun too, and your right, when your a homeowner there's always something that needs doing! I think I will spend most of the day soaking up the sun in the garden (we don't get it that often here in County Durham and when we do I'm usually stuck in the office so gotta make the most of it!).

Tomatoes- where are you going for your vacation?


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Fluter, wow...that's a whole lot cheaper. I need to figure out how much it'll cost us. Some of the meds and stuff will be covered by our insurance but the IVF procedure itself is not...I think.
> 
> ZA, I still can't bring myself to tell people about our IVF. In all honesty, we haven't been trying for a super long time. We started in November 2013 but since I am 38, I get referred to the specialist faster. So far, only my mother in law, sister, and DH's best friend know about IVF. I am getting tired of people asking us when we are going to have a baby. Even my Dentist!!! Yup...see him twice a year for a cleaning and we just got married last year! Thankfully, we have a big vacation in September. So I've been telling them after the vacation...maybe....I don't think I'll be telling people about it. I guess I just feel that it's not their business :p.
> 
> Hero, I do love my acupuncture session. It is very relaxing to me. Plus, my acupuncturist is like my therapist! ahhahaha. She listens to every cramp, sore BBs, and weird "symptoms" I have during the TWW and make sure that nothing is wrong with my hormones. A couple of weeks ago, she even asked me to pay attention to my AF blood. Does it has clot? If it does, how big? What's the color? Do i spot before? If so, how many days before? What's the color? I personally loving it because I wonder about those things and I am glad that I can share it with her since she is a professional. Don't get me wrong. The ladies on BnB have been very helpful but I am just happy for the attention from her. She is a specialized fertility acupuncturist though so I don't know if that makes any different. I can't wait for your class! I want to hear all about it :). yea. I have a lot energy hahahaha :D.

WOW that is great to have someone to endure all of our craziness during TWW. It's the worse...I mean every move..turn..feeling..makes you wonder am I pregnant. SO I am curious what she has said about clotting during AF and coloring. We can chant privately if you want. 
My class is tomorrow...I am excited and just want to know. WHere are you going on vacation?
Girl I need some of your energy right now :happydance::hugs:


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Happy friday ladies!
> 
> Brownie made with beans?? Mmm..interesting. Let us know how it tastes :D.
> 
> Nothing much going on for me. Probably going to take our dog to the off leash dog park then farmer's market in san francisco. Probably going to dig some hole in the backyard as well like ZA. Never ending projects when you own a house hahahaha :).
> 
> I am getting a little impatient here :). August can't come soon enough! :)
> 
> I hear you on being impatient! I took a cycle off before starting ivf thinking it would have done me some good, but I should have just went straight to it! The anxiety is definitelyyy starting to build up! LolClick to expand...


I am with you on that. I had a cyst so had to sit out for June. I thought...ok let's make the best of it. It's only a month. 
Boy was I wrong....AF can't soon enough now....and before I would pray she stays away. I just want to know my protocol!!


----------



## fluterby429

10 days left before I leave. I'm still spotting on this birth control. I'm so over it!


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Happy friday ladies!
> 
> Brownie made with beans?? Mmm..interesting. Let us know how it tastes :D.
> 
> Nothing much going on for me. Probably going to take our dog to the off leash dog park then farmer's market in san francisco. Probably going to dig some hole in the backyard as well like ZA. Never ending projects when you own a house hahahaha :).
> 
> I am getting a little impatient here :). August can't come soon enough! :)
> 
> I hear you on being impatient! I took a cycle off before starting ivf thinking it would have done me some good, but I should have just went straight to it! The anxiety is definitelyyy starting to build up! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with you on that. I had a cyst so had to sit out for June. I thought...ok let's make the best of it. It's only a month.
> Boy was I wrong....AF can't soon enough now....and before I would pray she stays away. I just want to know my protocol!!Click to expand...


I know!! I'm counting down the days for af to come lol!!


----------



## chimmi

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining have just read this thread.
Hubby and I have our first initial consultation on 22nd of July which is 4 months sooner than we thought. 
We are TTC #1 and hubby has abnormally low sperm count so we have been told it will probably be ICSI.
We are in wales (uk) and will be going to Neath for our treatment 

Very excited and nervous and shocked that it's happening sooner than we thought!!
Have no idea what to expect, argh!

Was thinking of having acupuncture


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome chimmi! This is my first IVF as well. I'm doing acupuncture. I'll be honest, tomorrow is my 2nd session and I don't love it. I don't hate it but it's not what I expected, although, I didn't really know what to expect lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hero, we haven't really talked about the clots yet since I haven't been paying attention to it until this past AF. I've been using softcup for a while and clots are easier to find when you wear a pad :). Can't wait for you class! Sending tons of energy your way :D. 

Flutter, I always spot whenever I am on BC. Hate those pills. I just don't feel healthy taking it and I know it's only in my head :). I remember talking to my OB regarding the spotting on BC. She told me that the BC might be a little too strong for my body in term of dosage. 

Chimmi, Welcome! Our appointment is on the same day :). 7 more days :D.


----------



## chimmi

fluterby429 said:


> Welcome chimmi! This is my first IVF as well. I'm doing acupuncture. I'll be honest, tomorrow is my 2nd session and I don't love it. I don't hate it but it's not what I expected, although, I didn't really know what to expect lol

I hadn't thought about starting acupuncture before treatment?
I suppose it makes sense, I was thinking about doing it after transfer that sort of time.. Argh I don't know now. I've emailed a guy about it and an waiting for him to reply.
It's so expensive and I'm having to take days off unpaid from work for some appointments :( wish I could win the lottery!!


----------



## chimmi

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hero, we haven't really talked about the clots yet since I haven't been paying attention to it until this past AF. I've been using softcup for a while and clots are easier to find when you wear a pad :). Can't wait for you class! Sending tons of energy your way :D.
> 
> Flutter, I always spot whenever I am on BC. Hate those pills. I just don't feel healthy taking it and I know it's only in my head :). I remember talking to my OB regarding the spotting on BC. She told me that the BC might be a little too strong for my body in term of dosage.
> 
> Chimmi, Welcome! Our appointment is on the same day :). 7 more days :D.

Only just seen your reply!! Ooh the same day?! Is it your first appointment too?
Where is your clinic? 
Are you nervous? My mum bought me a zita west book about fertility and conception, and there's a section about IVF in there, I nearly had a panic attack last night reading it!!!

I've ordered her version of the book specifically about IVF and assisted conception so hopefully will get it before next Tuesday so I know more about it.
I'm still in shock about how soon or appointment is, we were only referred in May and was told it would be 6 months!!


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining have just read this thread.
> Hubby and I have our first initial consultation on 22nd of July which is 4 months sooner than we thought.
> We are TTC #1 and hubby has abnormally low sperm count so we have been told it will probably be ICSI.
> We are in wales (uk) and will be going to Neath for our treatment
> 
> Very excited and nervous and shocked that it's happening sooner than we thought!!
> Have no idea what to expect, argh!
> 
> Was thinking of having acupuncture


Welcome!!!! Sending lots of luck your way :flower:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Chimmi, acupuncture is optional. If you are pretty healthy and nothing else is wrong, your husband might be the one who needs it to improve his sperm counts.

I live in san francisco area and we have a lot of acupuncturist specializing in infertility. My acupuncturist charge $78 per session plus herbs. But herbs can last for a month or so for me. If you start acupuncture earlier, it can help with egg quality, even up your hormones, and strengthen your uterus for implantation according to my acupuncturist :)

I am nervous, excited, and impatient so far. We are trying to get our affairs in order so we won't have additional stress during the IVF procedure. I did read about different types of IVFs and procedures but I've stopped reading for the past few days. Don't want to stress myself too much wondering which procedure we have to do. I'll worry about that later.....baby steps :)


----------



## chimmi

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Chimmi, acupuncture is optional. If you are pretty healthy and nothing else is wrong, your husband might be the one who needs it to improve his sperm counts.
> 
> I live in san francisco area and we have a lot of acupuncturist specializing in infertility. My acupuncturist charge $78 per session plus herbs. But herbs can last for a month or so for me. If you start acupuncture earlier, it can help with egg quality, even up your hormones, and strengthen your uterus for implantation according to my acupuncturist :)
> 
> I am nervous, excited, and impatient so far. We are trying to get our affairs in order so we won't have additional stress during the IVF procedure. I did read about different types of IVFs and procedures but I've stopped reading for the past few days. Don't want to stress myself too much wondering which procedure we have to do. I'll worry about that later.....baby steps :)

Maybe I will leave the accupincture then.. As far as they know I am healthy and am only 26 so my eggs should be pretty good(?)
Yeah we are focussing on paying off credit cards/store cards etc before saving like hell!!!
Exciting times , but I agree it's easy to read too much into this stuff and stress bout it when we don't even know exactly what treatment we will be having. 
Only a week today until our appointments, eek!


----------



## fluterby429

I have unexplained infertility. I had a tubal reversal in 2010. I have had my tubes check by hsg and a lap surgery. They are fine and dandy and hubs has great swimmers so we are at a loss. I just decided to do the acupuncture after reading some studies on it and IVF. I figured it can't hurt and makes me feel I like I'm doing something to help. Who knows if it will really work. My session was $100 first time and $75 ea after. It's kinda pricey. 

I was reading about how they rate the eggs. It's a little overwhelming. I've also read about what's best, 3 day or 5 day transfer and I haven't been swayed one way or the other.


----------



## chimmi

It's all really overwhelming isn't it?
I'm not going to read into it too much just incase I have my heart set on something and they do something else? Will just accept what they think is best unless I am given a choice on anything. 
Trying not to worry about time off work and money etc and just focus on benign calm and relaxed (ha!)
Where is your surgery are you in uk? Is yours private or NHS?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm in the US but I'm having IVF done in Mexico. It's much much cheaper. I had my tubal reversal in MX as well. The US charges any where $15-20k for a fresh cycle and I'm paying just under $4,000 plus travel expenses


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Chimmi, you are still young! I have to agree with you that you might not need acupuncture at all. Again, I think your hubby needs it more than you :). But if it's not in the budget, don't worry about it. There are herbs that he can take. I was told to tell hubby to take B6. I'll ask my acupuncturist again next week what kind of vitamins men need to take to improve sperm count and quality :). It's more important to take care of the bills. Babies are expensive. Baby + IVF = super expensive. At least for us in the U.S. :). 

Fluter, it must be really frustrating not know what is wrong. It looks like you have been trying for a while. I am sure you must be super excited for the upcoming treatment!!! Is this going to be your first baby? :)

Hope everyone else is doing well :). BMW? How are you?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Chimmi, you are still young! I have to agree with you that you might not need acupuncture at all. Again, I think your hubby needs it more than you :). But if it's not in the budget, don't worry about it. There are herbs that he can take. I was told to tell hubby to take B6. I'll ask my acupuncturist again next week what kind of vitamins men need to take to improve sperm count and quality :). It's more important to take care of the bills. Babies are expensive. Baby + IVF = super expensive. At least for us in the U.S. :).
> 
> Fluter, it must be really frustrating not know what is wrong. It looks like you have been trying for a while. I am sure you must be super excited for the upcoming treatment!!! Is this going to be your first baby? :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :). BMW? How are you?


Hi lovey! I'm doing okay.. Patiently waiting for the days to pass!! Im pretty sure im in my tww just dont know how far into it being as how i didnt track o this cycle.. Judging on my usual cycle and physical symptoms im thinking im 5-6dpo. 

Hope you are well!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, same boat here. Waiting..waiting..and more waiting! If AF arrives, you are going to start BCP, right? 

Jojomo and Hero, I apologize that I completely missed your question! We are going to visit Bali for a few days, then Jakarta, maybe Singapore (if we have the energy and funds to swing by since it's so close to Jakarta already), then Tokyo. One last trip before we face all of the craziness involve with trying to have a family and future family members :). Actually, we didn't expect to have to do IVF when we planned the trip. If we've known sooner, we might cut the trip shorter. Oh well, it is what it is. That's why we are not going to start IVF until we are back from vacation. Let me enjoy my alcohol and food without any restrictions for at least the next 3 months :). Btw, Jojomo did you try any fun recipe from your new cookbook?

Hero, how was the class?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, same boat here. Waiting..waiting..and more waiting! If AF arrives, you are going to start BCP, right?
> 
> Yep -- three weeks I was told, so more waiting!!!!


----------



## chimmi

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Chimmi, you are still young! I have to agree with you that you might not need acupuncture at all. Again, I think your hubby needs it more than you :). But if it's not in the budget, don't worry about it. There are herbs that he can take. I was told to tell hubby to take B6. I'll ask my acupuncturist again next week what kind of vitamins men need to take to improve sperm count and quality :). It's more important to take care of the bills. Babies are expensive. Baby + IVF = super expensive. At least for us in the U.S. :).
> 
> Fluter, it must be really frustrating not know what is wrong. It looks like you have been trying for a while. I am sure you must be super excited for the upcoming treatment!!! Is this going to be your first baby? :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :). BMW? How are you?


Yes thank god that is one thing on our side is my age! And we have been referred on the NHS which is brilliant as we couldn't afford it otherwise. So fingers crossed it works!!
The only tests I have had done are 21 day bloods, urine test, chlamydia test and an external ovary "squeeze" lol.
I'm a bit concerned they haven't done any further tests on me, but will ask next week at our appointment. 
My current period is 7 days late(!) which isn't normal for me, and concerns me even more. (Is deffo on it's way as my skin has broken out, and I have all the other Pms symptoms so I'm thinking tomorrow) 

I am trying to convince my hubby to cut out alcohol / drink lots of water/ take vitamins.. But he's being rubbish and keeps "forgetting" which frustrates me so much as it's his little sperms that need to be up to the job when it comes to the treatment. I'm trying not to stress took much about that though coz I feel like crying when I do think about it and I will KILL him if it doesn't work coz his sperm are crap/ lazy lol

(I won't actually kill him, but we only get one chance and it's so important, I've lost weight and quit smoking and alcohol for this so he can do the same)

Phew. Rant over. Aint flow is deffo on her way...(!)


----------



## fluterby429

No this is not my first. I had my tubes tied in 2002 after my second son was born. I had a tubal reversal in 2010 and have been trying ever since. 

I'm going to do fertility massage and castor oil packs. I'll let ya know how it goes. One more thing to feel like I'm "helping" the process lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks for telling me about the thread BMW.

We were told today that IVF with ICSI is our only option due to male factor infertility, I recently had a hysteroscopic resection to remove multiple polyps and was given the PCOS diagnosis too (yaaaaay another thing...) so this has been one shit of a 7 months so far this year. I'm over it and it hasn't even really begun.

Husband isn't doing so great, must be really hard for him knowing that it is him that is meaning we need IVF but I don't feel angry at him at all, he asked if I would stay and I said I would, because if it was me that was the issue, he'd stand by me too. We will find a way through.

I'm angry that my dream of a large family has become a non reality but I guess life doesn't always work out as planned.

We have an appt with our FS next Wednesday to talk through IVF options and get the ball rolling with a private cycle. We are also on the wait list for a public cycle if the first one is unsuccessful.


----------



## fluterby429

Tuesdays I'm sorry you are going through this. Infertility is the worst no matter who is the cause. You will surely make it through though. Hang on to each other and your strength will get you through the next phase/s.

Through all of my struggles, I decided to go back to school in Jan 2013 to become a nurse. My dream is either to work in an infertility clinic or become a midwife 

I tried the pack and it was relaxing. I didn't like doing the fertility massage on myself. It was boring. It lasted 15 minutes lol


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Thanks for telling me about the thread BMW.
> 
> We were told today that IVF with ICSI is our only option due to male factor infertility, I recently had a hysteroscopic resection to remove multiple polyps and was given the PCOS diagnosis too (yaaaaay another thing...) so this has been one shit of a 7 months so far this year. I'm over it and it hasn't even really begun.
> 
> Husband isn't doing so great, must be really hard for him knowing that it is him that is meaning we need IVF but I don't feel angry at him at all, he asked if I would stay and I said I would, because if it was me that was the issue, he'd stand by me too. We will find a way through.
> 
> I'm angry that my dream of a large family has become a non reality but I guess life doesn't always work out as planned.
> 
> We have an appt with our FS next Wednesday to talk through IVF options and get the ball rolling with a private cycle. We are also on the wait list for a public cycle if the first one is unsuccessful.

You welcome! We have a great group of girls here and we are all here for you if you need us!! 

Dh always said he wanted four kids and i struggle with that every day knowing that will probably never happen and im praying I can at least have one. It sucks how life never turns out the way you plan, but they say there's a reason for eveything even if it doesn't make sense to us!!

Good luck at your appointment next week! Keep us posted.


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Tuesdays I'm sorry you are going through this. Infertility is the worst no matter who is the cause. You will surely make it through though. Hang on to each other and your strength will get you through the next phase/s.
> 
> Through all of my struggles, I decided to go back to school in Jan 2013 to become a nurse. My dream is either to work in an infertility clinic or become a midwife
> 
> I tried the pack and it was relaxing. I didn't like doing the fertility massage on myself. It was boring. It lasted 15 minutes lol

Going back to school is awesome! Wishing you lots of luck in that and everything else in life!!!

It does get boring doing the massage lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thank you fluterby and BMW, I'm thankful for people to talk to.

Life has its moments that's for sure, we are now re-evaluating all that we ever wanted!


----------



## chimmi

Tuesday me and hubby are in the same situation... We tried for 2 years and when blood tests showed I am ok, we were both so shocked when his SA's came back abnormally low. Like literally there was 7 seen in the slide, only 3 moving... But the docs seem positive as there are at least some(!)
We have been told will most likely be ICSI and we have our first appointment next Tuesday so we will find out more then. 
Don't give up, technology and modern medicine/science is amazing and they can do miracles. Xx


----------



## Trying2012

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well. I have got my ivf pack and we will be starting next cycle, which of course because I am eagerly waiting AF for the first time will be slightly later due to my body deciding not to ovulate on time this month :cry: 

Anyway we will still be good to start down regulating third week of August and collection and transfer September :dance:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thank you chimmi for your support, I am sorry you have to be here too - it's not something I'd wish people to experience but at the same time I do wish more people knew what this was all about. 

Let's compare notes, we will be having the same, IVF with ICSI and I've got my appointment Wednesday, I'm in New Zealand so it'll probably work out the same day x


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, same boat here. Waiting..waiting..and more waiting! If AF arrives, you are going to start BCP, right?
> 
> Jojomo and Hero, I apologize that I completely missed your question! We are going to visit Bali for a few days, then Jakarta, maybe Singapore (if we have the energy and funds to swing by since it's so close to Jakarta already), then Tokyo. One last trip before we face all of the craziness involve with trying to have a family and future family members :). Actually, we didn't expect to have to do IVF when we planned the trip. If we've known sooner, we might cut the trip shorter. Oh well, it is what it is. That's why we are not going to start IVF until we are back from vacation. Let me enjoy my alcohol and food without any restrictions for at least the next 3 months :). Btw, Jojomo did you try any fun recipe from your new cookbook?
> 
> Hero, how was the class?

HII!
Sorry I didn't update yesterday.

When I sat down and opened my folder my eyes popped out...first thing I saw was the list of medications LOL. It was overwhelming BUT the class is very informative and I am glad they offer it. Now I just wait for AF.
I had a cyst last month due to injectables so RE did an U/S since I was there. Cyst are gone but it doesn't look like I ovulated this month and I had a thin lining. I have never had issues with lining nor not ovulating. She said it could be due to the over stim of last month and the ovaries need a break. I hope she is right...I don't want another hurdle. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, same boat here. Waiting..waiting..and more waiting! If AF arrives, you are going to start BCP, right?
> 
> Jojomo and Hero, I apologize that I completely missed your question! We are going to visit Bali for a few days, then Jakarta, maybe Singapore (if we have the energy and funds to swing by since it's so close to Jakarta already), then Tokyo. One last trip before we face all of the craziness involve with trying to have a family and future family members :). Actually, we didn't expect to have to do IVF when we planned the trip. If we've known sooner, we might cut the trip shorter. Oh well, it is what it is. That's why we are not going to start IVF until we are back from vacation. Let me enjoy my alcohol and food without any restrictions for at least the next 3 months :). Btw, Jojomo did you try any fun recipe from your new cookbook?
> 
> Hero, how was the class?

Forgot to say Ilovetomatoes...WOW WOW WOW about your trip! Sounds amazing, have a GREAT time!!


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Thank you chimmi for your support, I am sorry you have to be here too - it's not something I'd wish people to experience but at the same time I do wish more people knew what this was all about.
> 
> Let's compare notes, we will be having the same, IVF with ICSI and I've got my appointment Wednesday, I'm in New Zealand so it'll probably work out the same day x

I might be having icsi and assisted hatching.. Its on my list of things to pay (fun fun) but I need to make sure it will actually be done.. I think even if you dont need it, it will raise your chances and ill do whatever I need to get my bfp!!


----------



## chimmi

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Thank you chimmi for your support, I am sorry you have to be here too - it's not something I'd wish people to experience but at the same time I do wish more people knew what this was all about.
> 
> Let's compare notes, we will be having the same, IVF with ICSI and I've got my appointment Wednesday, I'm in New Zealand so it'll probably work out the same day x

We can be ICSI buddies then :) (never thought I would be saying that!) lol 
Not long to go now I can't wait for the appointment so we will know what's going to happen!!


----------



## fluterby429

We are doing ICSI and we don't need it. Hubs count is fine, but ICSI is included in the price where we are going. I think it just gives a better chance of fertilization. I'm glad it's being done


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tuesdaybaby! I think we were in the same TWW thread for a couple months or so? I am sorry to see you here. Infertility is no one's fault :hugs:. I am sure you can still have a big family one day. There are still hope :). How many kids were you thinking of having anyway? :) Btw, my close friend had to do IVF for their daughter and the second one pop out 5 months after she gave birth to the first one. So, hey...you never know :). 

Hero, class sounds good!! Yes. I am very excited with the trip. Can't wait until September. 

Fluter, good for you for going back to school! I can't do it! I feel that I am too old for school ahahha. Although I think I'd do a whole lot better in school now than 20 years ago!

I'll find out in a week or so what we have to do for IVF. Woohoo


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Tuesdaybaby! I think we were in the same TWW thread for a couple months or so? I am sorry to see you here. Infertility is no one's fault :hugs:. I am sure you can still have a big family one day. There are still hope :). How many kids were you thinking of having anyway? :) Btw, my close friend had to do IVF for their daughter and the second one pop out 5 months after she gave birth to the first one. So, hey...you never know :).
> 
> Ohhh! I hope that happens. I dont even care if I have a five month old.. I want my big family!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Now that I re-read my comment again...it doesn't take 5 months for the baby to pop out. I meant they accidentally conceived in 5 months after their daughter was born. :D
I definitely need more coffee! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Now that I re-read my comment again...it doesn't take 5 months for the baby to pop out. I meant they accidentally conceived in 5 months after their daughter was born. :D
> I definitely need more coffee! :D

I got you!!! Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hahhaha..thanks BMW! :D


----------



## fluterby429

Ilove - that's exciting!!! And going back to school was scary but I'm glad I did it and I've done very well. I've even made the Dean's list :)


----------



## melissaelaine

Hello all! I am going to join up if that is ok. After several attempts to get started, we think that August will be our month. We're dealing with male factor and will be doing ICSI. We're still waiting to confirm whether we'll be using ejaculated sperm or TESE sperm, depending on what my DH's next sample shows. We'll likely start at the end of August, as I am going to be traveling a lot for work earlier in the month. I had all of my testing completed last year and was trained on injections in December. My doctor plans to use a flare protocol because my AMH is on the low side. So, assuming everything goes as expected, I would likely start injections around August 23.

I have a question for you all: We are supposed to go on vacation October 4-11 to the Dominican Republic. If our IVF is successful, I would be about 4 weeks along by then. The idea of that is now starting to make me a little nervous. What do you all think? Would you cancel the trip? We haven't booked anything yet. We're supposed to go with friends, so I was really looking forward to it. But I guess my DH and I could do something different.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hello all! I am going to join up if that is ok. After several attempts to get started, we think that August will be our month. We're dealing with male factor and will be doing ICSI. We're still waiting to confirm whether we'll be using ejaculated sperm or TESE sperm, depending on what my DH's next sample shows. We'll likely start at the end of August, as I am going to be traveling a lot for work earlier in the month. I had all of my testing completed last year and was trained on injections in December. My doctor plans to use a flare protocol because my AMH is on the low side. So, assuming everything goes as expected, I would likely start injections around August 23.
> 
> I have a question for you all: We are supposed to go on vacation October 4-11 to the Dominican Republic. If our IVF is successful, I would be about 4 weeks along by then. The idea of that is now starting to make me a little nervous. What do you all think? Would you cancel the trip? We haven't booked anything yet. We're supposed to go with friends, so I was really looking forward to it. But I guess my DH and I could do something different.

Hi hun :wave: Welcome!

Hope August is your month and everything does go well! If so, I should be starting injections around the same time as you!! 

As for the vacation, I would ask your doctor and get his opinion. If he/she says it's okay, I definitely would go and enjoy it!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I agree with the above. I think it's best to live your life and not stress over the what ifs FX'd for you


----------



## chimmi

Go on holiday and enjoy it!! 

An I just ask how it's taken so long (from being trained in injections in December to having treatment in August?) is it normal to take this long?

Me and hubby are being referred due to abnormally low sperm count with possible ICSI too :)


----------



## fluterby429

I can't answer that because I'm doing my IVF in mexico


----------



## melissaelaine

chimmi said:


> Go on holiday and enjoy it!!
> 
> An I just ask how it's taken so long (from being trained in injections in December to having treatment in August?) is it normal to take this long?
> 
> Me and hubby are being referred due to abnormally low sperm count with possible ICSI too :)


It does not normally take this long, but we're special. :) Just kidding. We have tried a variety of treatments to get my DH's sperm as high as possible and with the best quality. He has low testosterone, so they have tried a variety of treatments to increase his testosterone, which should theoretically encourage sperm production. We have also had a few things going on in our professional lives that forced us to delay a bit.


----------



## chimmi

Sorry hope you didn't mind me asking! I'm new to all this so trying to learn as much as possible!


----------



## melissaelaine

chimmi said:


> Sorry hope you didn't mind me asking! I'm new to all this so trying to learn as much as possible!

I don't mind at all! I asked a lot of questions in the beginning, and still do!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

ILT, that's me. I recognised your name too and though I'm unhappy you have to be here, it's nice to have some support from a fellow former TTC-er (that watched countless other people get their BFPs and move right on along, no trouble).

I'd go on the trip, but I do get your hesitations. It's a limbo land of a place to live this business and I'm already over it and we've only JUST begun. 

X


----------



## fluterby429

I read the entire IVF Success sticky thread. I'm so scared


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh no fluterby, I've chosen not to read those sorts of things... I understand the fear, I'm beyond scared, I'm friggin' frightened that this won't work and we'll never be parents. I can't shake that fear, no matter what people say. I get it. x


----------



## Jomojo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, same boat here. Waiting..waiting..and more waiting! If AF arrives, you are going to start BCP, right?
> 
> Jojomo and Hero, I apologize that I completely missed your question! We are going to visit Bali for a few days, then Jakarta, maybe Singapore (if we have the energy and funds to swing by since it's so close to Jakarta already), then Tokyo. One last trip before we face all of the craziness involve with trying to have a family and future family members :). Actually, we didn't expect to have to do IVF when we planned the trip. If we've known sooner, we might cut the trip shorter. Oh well, it is what it is. That's why we are not going to start IVF until we are back from vacation. Let me enjoy my alcohol and food without any restrictions for at least the next 3 months :). Btw, Jojomo did you try any fun recipe from your new cookbook?
> 
> Hero, how was the class?

Wow tomatoes that trip sounds amazing! (so jealous!!). I didn't get to make the bean brownies as I couldn't find all the ingredients so I've placed an internet order so hopefully I can make these this weekend. Made mini pizzas with spelt flour and goats cheese (which were delish) and banana bread.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fluter!! Dean's List!! Heck ya! We have a few nurses and doctors friends. One of our nurses friend is always traveling because she'd only work 1 and 1/2 week every month. Granted that the days are long but you have a couple of weeks to recover :). I think she is an ER nurse though. 

Hi Melissa, welcome! I think the other ladies already gave you awesome answers. I concur :p. Although, I am a bit of a hypochondriac and might want to just wait a little before going on vacation. I might wait until I am 3 months along before going on vacation anywhere since hopefully by then the chance of miscarriage has reduced. That's why we are not going to start IVF until we get back from vacation in September. 

TB, I totally know what you meant. I haven't been very active at all on the TWW boards. I do still keep track on the girls though since we've shared so much :). 

Jojomo, we figured we won't be able to go anywhere far for a while so we better do it now :). I am going to have to google spelt flour after this post! hahahaha. 

AFM, nothing much going on here beside waiting. Dealing with family crisis. My MIL was attack by her own brother. That B#$%rd! Today, everyone is in a better mood. Yesterday, everyone was a wreck. Hope everyone else is doing great! :D


----------



## ZAS4

chimmi said:


> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining have just read this thread.
> Hubby and I have our first initial consultation on 22nd of July which is 4 months sooner than we thought.
> We are TTC #1 and hubby has abnormally low sperm count so we have been told it will probably be ICSI.
> We are in wales (uk) and will be going to Neath for our treatment
> 
> Very excited and nervous and shocked that it's happening sooner than we thought!!
> Have no idea what to expect, argh!
> 
> Was thinking of having acupuncture

Hi Chimmi, Sorry just catching up on the thread, Not lon gto go now, I've got my initial appointment on the 21st, So by Wed we will both know whats going on! EXCITING!!!!!!


----------



## ZAS4

chimmi said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Chimmi, you are still young! I have to agree with you that you might not need acupuncture at all. Again, I think your hubby needs it more than you :). But if it's not in the budget, don't worry about it. There are herbs that he can take. I was told to tell hubby to take B6. I'll ask my acupuncturist again next week what kind of vitamins men need to take to improve sperm count and quality :). It's more important to take care of the bills. Babies are expensive. Baby + IVF = super expensive. At least for us in the U.S. :).
> 
> Fluter, it must be really frustrating not know what is wrong. It looks like you have been trying for a while. I am sure you must be super excited for the upcoming treatment!!! Is this going to be your first baby? :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :). BMW? How are you?
> 
> Yes thank god that is one thing on our side is my age! And we have been referred on the NHS which is brilliant as we couldn't afford it otherwise. So fingers crossed it works!!
> The only tests I have had done are 21 day bloods, urine test, chlamydia test and an external ovary "squeeze" lol.
> I'm a bit concerned they haven't done any further tests on me, but will ask next week at our appointment.
> My current period is 7 days late(!) which isn't normal for me, and concerns me even more. (Is deffo on it's way as my skin has broken out, and I have all the other Pms symptoms so I'm thinking tomorrow)
> 
> I am trying to convince my hubby to cut out alcohol / drink lots of water/ take vitamins.. But he's being rubbish and keeps "forgetting" which frustrates me so much as it's his little sperms that need to be up to the job when it comes to the treatment. I'm trying not to stress took much about that though coz I feel like crying when I do think about it and I will KILL him if it doesn't work coz his sperm are crap/ lazy lol
> 
> (I won't actually kill him, but we only get one chance and it's so important, I've lost weight and quit smoking and alcohol for this so he can do the same)
> 
> Phew. Rant over. Aint flow is deffo on her way...(!)Click to expand...

Chimmi, my husband is exactly the same!!!! Drives me mad, he said (after much 'discussion' that he would stop drinking when we get a date (as he thought it would be ages away) but we have our first appointment on Monday and hopefully start treatment in Aug! So no time for his sperms to be good! I will also kill him if they don't swim straight anymore (they did on the last test! Thats why he thinks he is invincible!) x


----------



## chimmi

Haha yes same with us, we thought our date would be December and it's next Tuesday..! (I have to admit I have been eating a bit of junk food thinking I've got months to stop, and to lose more weight!!)

He bought himself a Hayes baby manual (typical man), but I told him he's jumping ahead a few steps..(!)
But I made him read a section of my fertility/conception book about making sperm, and I think it's worked.. He proudly announced last night he finished his 2litre bottle of water I bought him, and he phoned his friend and said he can't go to the pub on Saturday as we have to cut out alcohol and drink loads of water...! Haha it's worked!! Yay me :) 

Just got to get him to keep it up..!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I read the entire IVF Success sticky thread. I'm so scared

It's normal to be scared. It is a very scary process! All we can do is try to stay positive and give it our all.. <3


----------



## HeRo

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Oh no fluterby, I've chosen not to read those sorts of things... I understand the fear, I'm beyond scared, I'm friggin' frightened that this won't work and we'll never be parents. I can't shake that fear, no matter what people say. I get it. x

Tuesday-I feel the same but afraid to share it. I am glad I am not alone in those thoughts. Such a scary journey


----------



## chimmi

HeRo said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh no fluterby, I've chosen not to read those sorts of things... I understand the fear, I'm beyond scared, I'm friggin' frightened that this won't work and we'll never be parents. I can't shake that fear, no matter what people say. I get it. x
> 
> Tuesday-I feel the same but afraid to share it. I am glad I am not alone in those thoughts. Such a scary journeyClick to expand...

And me. I've convinced myself that our IVF treatment whatever we have won't work.. The chances are so slim, I've read some books about it and they all say about the chances of it working etc. 
but it's our only hope.. Either that or adoption...


----------



## fluterby429

I took the little test online about the chances of success for me and it's so scary.


----------



## beneathmywing

No matter how scary and hard it may seem, we have to find the strength and stay positive.

Found this article today that may help you girls as well 
https://www.dailystrength.org/healt...taying-positive-for-a-positive-pregnancy-test

Love this part
"So on those days, and weeks, when you can&#8217;t seem to look at a pregnant woman with out crying, or you&#8217;ve just gotten your 23rd period in a row, give your self a gift. Give yourself the best possible chance, by believing it can still happen."


----------



## chimmi

Thanks for that. I'm going to try and be more positive and not think "I doubt it will work" and start thinking "it WILL work"...
It makes sense about the giving up before you've started, which is exactly what im doing!! What's the point in doing something when you believe it's going to fail..?
*think positive thoughts*


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Thanks for that. I'm going to try and be more positive and not think "I doubt it will work" and start thinking "it WILL work"...
> It makes sense about the giving up before you've started, which is exactly what im doing!! What's the point in doing something when you believe it's going to fail..?
> *think positive thoughts*

We are all in this together and all have those some thoughts!!! We will get there!!


----------



## chimmi

And thanks to your post and the link I got up off my butt straight away and took my dog for a walk which made me feel so much better. 
I've had 2 weeks off work and went To ibiza for a week and since have just sat on my bum eating food!!
Before I went I was walking loads every night and doing Pilates 3x a week. And since our appointment came through last week I have done nothing but worry and eat. 
Not anymore though, I'm going to carry on with my weight loss and feeling fab :)


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> And thanks to your post and the link I got up off my butt straight away and took my dog for a walk which made me feel so much better.
> I've had 2 weeks off work and went To ibiza for a week and since have just sat on my bum eating food!!
> Before I went I was walking loads every night and doing Pilates 3x a week. And since our appointment came through last week I have done nothing but worry and eat.
> Not anymore though, I'm going to carry on with my weight loss and feeling fab :)

Yay.. glad I can help!


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> No matter how scary and hard it may seem, we have to find the strength and stay positive.
> 
> Found this article today that may help you girls as well
> https://www.dailystrength.org/healt...taying-positive-for-a-positive-pregnancy-test
> 
> Love this part
> "So on those days, and weeks, when you cant seem to look at a pregnant woman with out crying, or youve just gotten your 23rd period in a row, give your self a gift. Give yourself the best possible chance, by believing it can still happen."

Thank you for this :):hugs:
It helps and I need to read more of it :)


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> No matter how scary and hard it may seem, we have to find the strength and stay positive.
> 
> Found this article today that may help you girls as well
> https://www.dailystrength.org/healt...taying-positive-for-a-positive-pregnancy-test
> 
> Love this part
> "So on those days, and weeks, when you cant seem to look at a pregnant woman with out crying, or youve just gotten your 23rd period in a row, give your self a gift. Give yourself the best possible chance, by believing it can still happen."
> 
> Thank you for this :):hugs:
> It helps and I need to read more of it :)Click to expand...

You're welcome, Doll!


----------



## beneathmywing

Got very quiet in here this weekend -- hope that means everything had a great weekend!!! <3

This is the week for me.. I'm cd27, af should be here anywhere between tomorrow-thurs/fri. No symptoms of her yet, but hoping she's here soon. I have never prayed for AF more than I am now. Just want to get the ball rolling!


----------



## chimmi

I'm waiting for my initial consultation appointment which is tomorrow morning.. Eek! 
Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> I'm waiting for my initial consultation appointment which is tomorrow morning.. Eek!
> Hope everyone else is ok :)

good luck!


----------



## chimmi

beneathmywing said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my initial consultation appointment which is tomorrow morning.. Eek!
> Hope everyone else is ok :)
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks!
Think I've done all the paper work properly, and trying to write down questions I have got..
Got to set off at 7.30ish for a 10.15 appointment as it's so far away..! And I get so stressed going on motorway argh :(

Excited though I just want to start treatment now!


----------



## fluterby429

Beneath - I know exactly how you feel wanting AF. I hope she shows right on time. Tonight is my last BCP so I'm hoping my AF is here as planned on Thurs. I'm really nervous about it. As long as she doesn't show earlier I'm all good. I leave on the plane Thur evening


----------



## smurfy

Hi all it sounds like everyone is progressing and hopefully you get your AFs this week for those of you who are waiting.

I went back to FS on Friday and after my OHSS my scan was all good no cysts and told we can progress. I will be starting my frozen transfer cycle in August. The process from start of your period is approx 7 weeks to transfer date. I have 7 embryos frozen so felt luck for that even if I did get OHSS. My specialist informed us we have 2 embryos that are identical twins, we though wow wouldn't that be amazing. They will transfer the others first though unless we instructed we wanted a twin. My heart stopped when we were talking about it. It felt so real.

We have a few days away planned in 2 weeks then plan a week in Italy end of Aug, keeping myself very busy catching up with friends, doing lots on my to do list so when treatment starts I can take it easy.

How are you guys keeping yourself occupied? 

Also if you have any questions re IVF please let me know as I went up to the point of getting to the embryos t
ake care


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks!
Think I've done all the paper work properly, and trying to write down questions I have got..
Got to set off at 7.30ish for a 10.15 appointment as it's so far away..! And I get so stressed going on motorway argh :(

Excited though I just want to start treatment now![/QUOTE]

I'll probably get all that paperwork at my next appt. lots of fun, I bet!!! 

Keep us posted tomorrow on your appt :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Beneath - I know exactly how you feel wanting AF. I hope she shows right on time. Tonight is my last BCP so I'm hoping my AF is here as planned on Thurs. I'm really nervous about it. As long as she doesn't show earlier I'm all good. I leave on the plane Thur evening

Praying for you! Good luck <3




smurfy said:


> Hi all it sounds like everyone is progressing and hopefully you get your AFs this week for those of you who are waiting.
> 
> I went back to FS on Friday and after my OHSS my scan was all good no cysts and told we can progress. I will be starting my frozen transfer cycle in August. The process from start of your period is approx 7 weeks to transfer date. I have 7 embryos frozen so felt luck for that even if I did get OHSS. My specialist informed us we have 2 embryos that are identical twins, we though wow wouldn't that be amazing. They will transfer the others first though unless we instructed we wanted a twin. My heart stopped when we were talking about it. It felt so real.
> 
> We have a few days away planned in 2 weeks then plan a week in Italy end of Aug, keeping myself very busy catching up with friends, doing lots on my to do list so when treatment starts I can take it easy.
> 
> How are you guys keeping yourself occupied?
> 
> Also if you have any questions re IVF please let me know as I went up to the point of getting to the embryos t
> ake care

Identical twins! That is awesome!!! 

Wishing you lots of luck and hoping you enjoy all your fun things coming your way!!! Italy sounds amazing :happydance:.


----------



## fluterby429

I wish I could start now too lol. The anticipation is so crazy high for me. 

Identical twins. How cool. I know they say that's once they reach blastocyst stage that the chances if them splitting goes way up. I'm excited for your transfer!!!


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, I had my initial consultation at the clinic yesterday and they said we can start the ball rolling on the first day of my next period (which should be on the 1st Aug). I can't believe it!! Feels like a dream, I keep forgetting!!!! Doesn't feel real!!!
Anyway I will start injections on day 19 and take it from there. I know these injections continue when you start the ovulation injections, but when do you start taking the ovulation injections?is that when your period starts (when youre taking down reg injections?) Just trying to work out dates!?) 
Also the consultant says they will only transfer 1 embryo ( unless we only produce 4 embryos, then they will transfer 2 embryos, if that makes sense) also they said that they transfer the embryo on day 2!! Looks like transfer will be late sept! Can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, I had my initial consultation at the clinic yesterday and they said we can start the ball rolling on the first day of my next period (which should be on the 1st Aug). I can't believe it!! Feels like a dream, I keep forgetting!!!! Doesn't feel real!!!
> Anyway I will start injections on day 19 and take it from there. I know these injections continue when you start the ovulation injections, but when do you start taking the ovulation injections?is that when your period starts (when youre taking down reg injections?) Just trying to work out dates!?)
> Also the consultant says they will only transfer 1 embryo ( unless we only produce 4 embryos, then they will transfer 2 embryos, if that makes sense) also they said that they transfer the embryo on day 2!! Looks like transfer will be late sept! Can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx

Yay!!! We shouldn't be so far apart then with our cycle.. I should be expecting af any day now!! Are you down regging with injections then? I am going on birth control. Not sure about how all the other injections work yet.. They should have a timeline for me at my next apt when af shows.


----------



## melissaelaine

Everyone is getting so close!! 

My DH has his final SA today. They're checking to see how the medicine has been working. With this, we'll decide if we will use a fresh sperm sample or if the doctor will have to do a tese procedure to get sperm for us to use. His next appointment with the doctor is August 14, where they'll talk about results, etc. And, assuming that there are no big surprises, I'll start injections around August 23 or so, whenever my period starts!


----------



## Wonderland79

Hi ladies,

Me and my hubby have just started the IVF using ICSI process. I started on the pill on the 17th July, so the next stages in our treatment will be in August.
I am scared stiff but excited at the same time!
Our infertility is due to my hubby's sperm count, motility and morphology. All my tests came back fine.
We are keeping everything crossed that it works for us as it is costing a lot of money.
All being well we want to implant two embryos. 
Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## melissaelaine

Wonderland79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Me and my hubby have just started the IVF using ICSI process. I started on the pill on the 17th July, so the next stages in our treatment will be in August.
> I am scared stiff but excited at the same time!
> Our infertility is due to my hubby's sperm count, motility and morphology. All my tests came back fine.
> We are keeping everything crossed that it works for us as it is costing a lot of money.
> All being well we want to implant two embryos.
> Good luck to everyone. X

I'm in the same boat, Wonderland. We're having issues on his side, but so far I check out ok.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Everyone is getting so close!!
> 
> My DH has his final SA today. They're checking to see how the medicine has been working. With this, we'll decide if we will use a fresh sperm sample or if the doctor will have to do a tese procedure to get sperm for us to use. His next appointment with the doctor is August 14, where they'll talk about results, etc. And, assuming that there are no big surprises, I'll start injections around August 23 or so, whenever my period starts!

Hoping everything turns out well with the SA!! fx!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wonderland79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Me and my hubby have just started the IVF using ICSI process. I started on the pill on the 17th July, so the next stages in our treatment will be in August.
> I am scared stiff but excited at the same time!
> Our infertility is due to my hubby's sperm count, motility and morphology. All my tests came back fine.
> We are keeping everything crossed that it works for us as it is costing a lot of money.
> All being well we want to implant two embryos.
> Good luck to everyone. X

Crazy how you can feel two emotions at once that are totally different.. I'm anxious and excited to start but terrified as well! It's just a rollercoaster of emotions, really.

Fx for you, hun!!! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, yep benethmywings down reg with injections! Joy! Then I'm guessing starting the next lot of injections when AF arrives after down reg? 
I was so nervous yesterday I was on the brink of being sick! 
Beneth, my AF is due around 1st Aug so we should be very close! 
We were told on the day the embroilogist will decide wetherby to use IVF or ICSI, they said they will do what ever they think will give the best result! 
They also said that it's PCT policy that they will only transfer 1 embryo unless we only produce under 4 fertilized embryos, in which case they will transfer 2! I really wanted twins, but in practice, 1 healthy baby will be amazing! X


----------



## chimmi

Hi girls, we had our initial consultation this morning, which was fine and I am so much happier now, we are deffo having icsi, I am in CD6 so they couldn't do CD2-5 bloods (I have to go back) also I have to have MMR vaccination before they can continue!!! Wish I was told this before..
*make sure you are up to date (and immune to rubella)**
As I am not immune I need another booster and then to wait 6 weeks!!
Also hubby's having sperm frozen as a back up in case there's no sperm on the day of retrieval...
So we expect to wait 2 months (when all this is complete) and we can start out treatment!!

(We also had bloods done, and I had an internal ultrasound to check my ovaries mad follicles, thickness of womb etc)


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, yep benethmywings down reg with injections! Joy! Then I'm guessing starting the next lot of injections when AF arrives after down reg?
> I was so nervous yesterday I was on the brink of being sick!
> Beneth, my AF is due around 1st Aug so we should be very close!
> We were told on the day the embroilogist will decide wetherby to use IVF or ICSI, they said they will do what ever they think will give the best result!
> They also said that it's PCT policy that they will only transfer 1 embryo unless we only produce under 4 fertilized embryos, in which case they will transfer 2! I really wanted twins, but in practice, 1 healthy baby will be amazing! X

My re was talking about transferring one as well due to my age, but going to try and talk them into transferring 2 depending on how many embies I have. Dh and I would love twins as well, but like you said I'll take 1 healthy baby!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Hi girls, we had our initial consultation this morning, which was fine and I am so much happier now, we are deffo having icsi, I am in CD6 so they couldn't do CD2-5 bloods (I have to go back) also I have to have MMR vaccination before they can continue!!! Wish I was told this before..
> *make sure you are up to date (and immune to rubella)**
> As I am not immune I need another booster and then to wait 6 weeks!!
> Also hubby's having sperm frozen as a back up in case there's no sperm on the day of retrieval...
> So we expect to wait 2 months (when all this is complete) and we can start out treatment!!
> 
> (We also had bloods done, and I had an internal ultrasound to check my ovaries mad follicles, thickness of womb etc)


Glad it went well today!! The waitinng game sucks but it will be here before you know it!


----------



## chimmi

Just wish they had phoned me or something to tell me before today, I could have had it by now! 
I don't mind waiting a few weeks just so glad we are having it done and we get two cycles on NHS yay :)


----------



## ZAS4

Chimmi, I know what you mean, they never make it easy!
Where about are you? We only get 1 go for free &#128547; we are in Hampshire!


----------



## chimmi

We are in wales... Thought you got two go's in England?


----------



## Drearystar

Hi, I will be having my first IVF in August. I am in my prepatory phase right now. I will start my stim injections Aug 4. I am really overwhelmed. I have awesome insurance but the cost of the meds is still ridiculous! Especially for Bravelle!


----------



## beneathmywing

I wish I was in England.. I have to pay for everything out of pocket!!


----------



## chimmi

Beneathmywing I really sympathise with you, I couldn't imagine having to go through all this and try and find the money for it too. We can't afford private so these 2 cycles are our only hope (unless we win the lottery!)
I'm so greatful that we get our treatment funded on the NHS but to be honest I think we deserve it (paying tax all of our lives I think we've probably paid that much into the government tax pot FOR our treatment lol)
Essentially it's not free treatment, we've paid for it ..!


----------



## ZAS4

Chimmi, it depends which county youre in, Wiltshire was 3 goes, I think they are looking at reducing everywhere to 1 cycle so its fair, wish they would up everywhere to 2 cycles!! X


----------



## chimmi

Yes I agree they should make them all the same, 2 is fair I think. It's unfair on people in different parts of uk.


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Beneathmywing I really sympathise with you, I couldn't imagine having to go through all this and try and find the money for it too. We can't afford private so these 2 cycles are our only hope (unless we win the lottery!)
> I'm so greatful that we get our treatment funded on the NHS but to be honest I think we deserve it (paying tax all of our lives I think we've probably paid that much into the government tax pot FOR our treatment lol)
> Essentially it's not free treatment, we've paid for it ..!

Thanks -- im grateful enough that we do have the money for one cycle saved up. I'm hoping this is it for us!!! Fx!!!


----------



## chimmi

Fingers crossed for you :) *it will work, it will work*


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Fingers crossed for you :) *it will work, it will work*

Thank you! Hope so.. Fx!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

CD29 today and still no sign of AF. I took a "break" this cycle so I didn't temp or test opk and have no idea really when I o'd since I had a few more days of ewcm this cycle than usual.. my cycles never go over cd30 so hoping she's here soon or not at all!!


How is evryone else holding up?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, 

It looks like I'll just be stalking this thread. Had our appt w/ the IVF specialist yesterday and everything looks great. I just need to have tubal ligation for both tubes and then we are ready to go. Unfortunately, my doctor only does embryo transfers during odd months of the year and september is completely full already. So, he said that there are some spaces available in November, which is actually perfect timing :). Hope everyone else is doing well! FX for those who are going to have their transfers soon! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It looks like I'll just be stalking this thread. Had our appt w/ the IVF specialist yesterday and everything looks great. I just need to have tubal ligation for both tubes and then we are ready to go. Unfortunately, my doctor only does embryo transfers during odd months of the year and september is completely full already. So, he said that there are some spaces available in November, which is actually perfect timing :). Hope everyone else is doing well! FX for those who are going to have their transfers soon! :D

Aww! Well, I'm glad the timing will work for you. Hope it comes fast. Please feel free to stalk and continue joining us in the thread xoxoxo


----------



## chimmi

I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..? 
(Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)

Hope it flies for us all waiting :)


----------



## melissaelaine

chimmi said:


> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)

I'll be a carry over into September. I start injections in August, but the ER and transfer will be in September.


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)

Stalking is welcome!!! Hope it does fly for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)
> 
> I'll be a carry over into September. I start injections in August, but the ER and transfer will be in September.Click to expand...



Same here, hun.. so we will be close by on our cycles. Ill be on bcp for 3 weeks and start injections probably close to end of August.


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)
> 
> I'll be a carry over into September. I start injections in August, but the ER and transfer will be in September.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, hun.. so we will be close by on our cycles. Ill be on bcp for 3 weeks and start injections probably close to end of August.Click to expand...

Same here. We're going to be hoping we get to join the 'June Bugs' club then :winkwink:


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)
> 
> I'll be a carry over into September. I start injections in August, but the ER and transfer will be in September.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, hun.. so we will be close by on our cycles. Ill be on bcp for 3 weeks and start injections probably close to end of August.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. We're going to be hoping we get to join the 'June Bugs' club then :winkwink:Click to expand...

We will be in that club!!!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Had my appointment yesterday. 

Good to go for start date of early August if we want to do it this very next cycle! Our FS has said we could go on our own for a couple of months and see what happens as we haven't had a clear chance before due to my polyps and "busy" and "full" uterus (my words here, not hers!) so I'm just not sure what to do. Part of me so badly wants to be getting started with it but it's annoying as we haven't actually had any chance before and now we do I guess... although probably limited due to DH's swimmers and their performances. What to do?!?!


----------



## Plex

:hi: Girls can i join?

Im gearing myself up for another failure this cycle ( to be confirmed 2moro am at my beta) Hubby and i will only be able to do one more cycle and i want to start asap and im thinking my earliest start date will be the 1st sept fro my baseline scan - obviously id need to confirm this with my consultant first.

Although it wont be my first ivf, the support from others is invaluable and would love to join :D 

xx


----------



## HeRo

Plex said:


> :hi: Girls can i join?
> 
> Im gearing myself up for another failure this cycle ( to be confirmed 2moro am at my beta) Hubby and i will only be able to do one more cycle and i want to start asap and im thinking my earliest start date will be the 1st sept fro my baseline scan - obviously id need to confirm this with my consultant first.
> 
> Although it wont be my first ivf, the support from others is invaluable and would love to join :D
> 
> xx

Welcome :)


----------



## ZAS4

Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts! 
How many tries at IVF have you had? X


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Had my appointment yesterday.
> 
> Good to go for start date of early August if we want to do it this very next cycle! Our FS has said we could go on our own for a couple of months and see what happens as we haven't had a clear chance before due to my polyps and "busy" and "full" uterus (my words here, not hers!) so I'm just not sure what to do. Part of me so badly wants to be getting started with it but it's annoying as we haven't actually had any chance before and now we do I guess... although probably limited due to DH's swimmers and their performances. What to do?!?!

I know it can be so hard to make a decision like this.. I battled with it myself and kept looking for advice from others but quickly learned it was really something dh and I had to discuss and was really up to us at the end of the day. What does your dh think? Listen to your heart as well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> :hi: Girls can i join?
> 
> Im gearing myself up for another failure this cycle ( to be confirmed 2moro am at my beta) Hubby and i will only be able to do one more cycle and i want to start asap and im thinking my earliest start date will be the 1st sept fro my baseline scan - obviously id need to confirm this with my consultant first.
> 
> Although it wont be my first ivf, the support from others is invaluable and would love to join :D
> 
> xx

I'm sorry! Im praying your beta surprises you and you get your bfp!!! If not, you are more than welcomed to join us :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tuesday, what BMW said is spot on. Personally, two months are not terribly long in my opinion. But the thing is, can you emotionally handle BFNs for the next two months (taking the worse approach here)? I'd also take a look at how long my cycle is. If I have 45 days cycle, then I'd opt for IVF. If I have a shorter cycle, I might give it a try. But, I'd schedule the IVF process to start exactly at 2 months time. It is a very hard decision to make but our bodies also work in ways that we least expected. I am sorry you have to face this. But I am sure whatever your decision you made is the best decision for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I leave on the plane to start my IVF in a few hours!!! I had some light spotting last night and it's picked up here and there this morning so I should be right on schedule :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fluter!!! OMG!! Super excited for you! Good luck! OMG! Is today your egg retrieval day?


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I leave on the plane to start my IVF in a few hours!!! I had some light spotting last night and it's picked up here and there this morning so I should be right on schedule :)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

No today I'm flying to TX. Tomorrow should be my first dr. Appointment, baseline and start of stim meds. ER won't be for another 9 days or so


----------



## melissaelaine

fluterby429 said:


> No today I'm flying to TX. Tomorrow should be my first dr. Appointment, baseline and start of stim meds. ER won't be for another 9 days or so

Why did you decide to go to Texas?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm actually having IVF in Matamoros, MX with Dr. A Garza Morales. I'm just staying in Brownsville and crossing the border on days I need to see him. I decided to go here because it was probably the only way we could afford IVF, he offers 1/2 price for a 2nd IVF if first doesn't work and only cost of meds for a 3rd attempt. I know several ladies that have went to him and had a great experience. Most people are scared if MX, but I actually had my tubal reversal in MX and it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Plex

ZAS4 said:


> Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts!
> How many tries at IVF have you had? X

If i have to cycle again it will be my 4th Ivf and definatly the last one - so damned expensive!! 

Im hoping to have a better cycle next time if we have to cycle again! 

How did ur ivf consultation go? xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hey girlies. Cd31 for me today and still no sign of af. I've had no cramping at all that I usually get a few days before af. I'm worried since I was on clomid my last two cycles maybe it screwed up this cycle. I didnt temp so not sure when or if I ovulated. i ovulated on my own before clomid on cd14-16 so af should have been here by now. I have the sore boobs i always get after ovulating. I temped the last three days to see where I'm at and my temps have been decreasing since then. This morning is was real low at 96.9 so I figured id wake up to af, but nothing! I'm confused.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, did you check your cervix? Maybe you'll get it later today?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, did you check your cervix? Maybe you'll get it later today?

Yep.. Was low when I woke up, but now its way up high again.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Have you tested?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Have you tested?

Nope


----------



## beneathmywing

Af decided to show her ugly self this morning. Calling the ivf nurse first thing monday morning to make an appt for a sono and start bcp!!! This suddenly just got real.


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> Af decided to show her ugly self this morning. Calling the ivf nurse first thing monday morning to make an appt for a sono and start bcp!!! This suddenly just got real.

Yes you wait for a while then shocked when it all starts. What day wil you start BCP, our IVF process is on day 21 of cycle you take Bureslin for approx 2 weeks to down reg before you start stimulation. Good luck


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Af decided to show her ugly self this morning. Calling the ivf nurse first thing monday morning to make an appt for a sono and start bcp!!! This suddenly just got real.
> 
> Yes you wait for a while then shocked when it all starts. What day wil you start BCP, our IVF process is on day 21 of cycle you take Bureslin for approx 2 weeks to down reg before you start stimulation. Good luckClick to expand...

I need to go in for an ultrasound by cd5 and start bcp after that.


----------



## chimmi

Good luck beneathmywing!!


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Good luck beneathmywing!!

Thanks!


----------



## fluterby429

BMW - how exciting! I start meds tonight. Getting here seemed like it took forever but once it got here I was like yikes!!! If anyone is interested to read my travel experience, feel free to look at the last page or two of my TTC journal. It's a doozie!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> BMW - how exciting! I start meds tonight. Getting here seemed like it took forever but once it got here I was like yikes!!! If anyone is interested to read my travel experience, feel free to look at the last page or two of my TTC journal. It's a doozie!!!

Oh, my... just read your journal. How freakin insane!!!!! Praying everything goes super smooth from here on out. Good luck on starting injections.. keep us posted!

I'm excited, scared, nervous and all of the above.. but I'll manage! Thanks <3


----------



## ZAS4

melissaelaine said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking too as don't think we will be starting ours until late September..?
> (Have to have MMR jab first and then wait six weeks!!)
> 
> Hope it flies for us all waiting :)
> 
> I'll be a carry over into September. I start injections in August, but the ER and transfer will be in September.Click to expand...

Me too, down reg in mid aug, egg collection and transfer sept!!


----------



## ZAS4

Plex said:


> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts!
> How many tries at IVF have you had? X
> 
> If i have to cycle again it will be my 4th Ivf and definatly the last one - so damned expensive!!
> 
> Im hoping to have a better cycle next time if we have to cycle again!
> 
> How did ur ivf consultation go? xxClick to expand...

Hi Alex, it went well we start mid aug, just waiting for AF to show!! Do you know how long down regs are? And when you start taking the next lot of injections after down reg??x


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts!
> How many tries at IVF have you had? X
> 
> If i have to cycle again it will be my 4th Ivf and definatly the last one - so damned expensive!!
> 
> Im hoping to have a better cycle next time if we have to cycle again!
> 
> How did ur ivf consultation go? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Alex, it went well we start mid aug, just waiting for AF to show!! Do you know how long down regs are? And when you start taking the next lot of injections after down reg??xClick to expand...

Hi Down regs are approx 2 weeks in which time you should have an AF, then will then schedule a scan to ensure this is the case. Stimulation phase starts approx 3 weeks after down reg begins and lasts between 8-12 days. What day in your cycle will they start your down reg? mine was day 23 as i had a slightly longer cycle


----------



## chimmi

Argh!! Had my MMR vaccination today and told I have to wait a MONTH before my booster!! (And then another 6 weeks after that before IVF can start)
grr


----------



## ZAS4

chimmi said:


> Argh!! Had my MMR vaccination today and told I have to wait a MONTH before my booster!! (And then another 6 weeks after that before IVF can start)
> grr

Omg that sucks, I would have massivly kicked off, are you ok? X


----------



## ZAS4

smurfy said:


> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts!
> How many tries at IVF have you had? X
> 
> If i have to cycle again it will be my 4th Ivf and definatly the last one - so damned expensive!!
> 
> Im hoping to have a better cycle next time if we have to cycle again!
> 
> How did ur ivf consultation go? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Alex, it went well we start mid aug, just waiting for AF to show!! Do you know how long down regs are? And when you start taking the next lot of injections after down reg??xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Down regs are approx 2 weeks in which time you should have an AF, then will then schedule a scan to ensure this is the case. Stimulation phase starts approx 3 weeks after down reg begins and lasts between 8-12 days. What day in your cycle will they start your down reg? mine was day 23 as i had a slightly longer cycleClick to expand...

Hey thanks! I will start down reg on the cd19. My cycles are on the shorter side, so AF due on 30th july, so take down reg for 2 weeks from cd 19 (18th Aug) until aprox cd 8 of new cycle (1st sept), then stimms for 8-12 days so looking like egg collection around 11th/12th Sept and then transfer around 13th/14th Sept (they transfer on day 2 at my clinic, I've not heard anyone else say this, usually day 3 or 5 isnt it?!). Anyway looking like mid Sept for TWW!! Thanks for helping me work that one out!x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

ZA, that's the first time I've heard ET on day 2. My hospital offers ET on day 3 or 5 depending on the patient. 

ZA, BMW, Smurfy, and Flutter, good luck ladies!! I am very excited for all of you! I think we'll see BFPs soon :D. 

Hero, how are you doing? Are you starting soon also? 

I know that there are other ladies who are starting soon too. Good luck ladies!


----------



## smurfy

chimmi said:


> Argh!! Had my MMR vaccination today and told I have to wait a MONTH before my booster!! (And then another 6 weeks after that before IVF can start)
> grr

That is a nightmare, one piece of advice for the rest of you, please call your clinics and ask for the check list that you and your partner need to have done before IVF can start, there are blood tests, vaccination, smears etc which can set you back. I had all my done via my GP which they gave copies of the results which I sent over by fax before our appointment, it just helps to speed things along.


----------



## chimmi

Majorly annoyed but not much I can do about it. Our whole IVF referral from the point it left or GPs hands has been one big mess after another!!!


----------



## chimmi

ZAS4 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Argh!! Had my MMR vaccination today and told I have to wait a MONTH before my booster!! (And then another 6 weeks after that before IVF can start)
> grr
> 
> Omg that sucks, I would have massivly kicked off, are you ok? XClick to expand...

I was under the impression it would be two weeks until my booster but no it's a month..
I wish my incompetent gynaecology consultant had checked first before he referred me, I could have had it done by now and be starting our IVF! 
The whole process has been very stressful for us, had results missing, been spoken to rudely by him, not being referred to right person at right place, not being on the IVF waiting list at all!! 
Hopefully after this MMR business we can just get on with it lol getting fed up now


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Argh!! Had my MMR vaccination today and told I have to wait a MONTH before my booster!! (And then another 6 weeks after that before IVF can start)
> grr

Ugh... that sucks!


----------



## beneathmywing

Called the IVF secretary today and have an appt Wednesday at 5:00 for an ultrasound and if everything is okay I start bcp! eeeek.


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAS4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Plex, welcome, I saw you on the other thread, so sorry you have to. Join us :-( but this will be a happy thread, so positive thoughts!
> How many tries at IVF have you had? X
> 
> If i have to cycle again it will be my 4th Ivf and definatly the last one - so damned expensive!!
> 
> Im hoping to have a better cycle next time if we have to cycle again!
> 
> How did ur ivf consultation go? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Alex, it went well we start mid aug, just waiting for AF to show!! Do you know how long down regs are? And when you start taking the next lot of injections after down reg??xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Down regs are approx 2 weeks in which time you should have an AF, then will then schedule a scan to ensure this is the case. Stimulation phase starts approx 3 weeks after down reg begins and lasts between 8-12 days. What day in your cycle will they start your down reg? mine was day 23 as i had a slightly longer cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks! I will start down reg on the cd19. My cycles are on the shorter side, so AF due on 30th july, so take down reg for 2 weeks from cd 19 (18th Aug) until aprox cd 8 of new cycle (1st sept), then stimms for 8-12 days so looking like egg collection around 11th/12th Sept and then transfer around 13th/14th Sept (they transfer on day 2 at my clinic, I've not heard anyone else say this, usually day 3 or 5 isnt it?!). Anyway looking like mid Sept for TWW!! Thanks for helping me work that one out!xClick to expand...

Yes I have not heard of day 2 transfer normally day 3 or 5 but that depends on who they embryos develop, not everyone gets to day 5. I would question it just for information. I was given a daily timetable when I called in to say I had started AF this really helps matti out. FYI I had to spend an extra week down reg, so it can. Hangs slightly, go with the flow.


----------



## melissaelaine

I agree - 2 day transfer is new to me. I always heard it was 3 or 5. 5 is preferred, but it's sometimes hard for the embryos to make it there.

I won't be going on bcp before starting my cycle. I asked my doctor about this and he said it isn't necessary and apparently it can sometimes cause certain patients to under stimulate, which is something he is worried about for me. I should be starting AF soon, but am waiting until the next AF before starting (I am traveling for 3 weeks for work in early August, so impossible to do IVF). But, assuming everything stays on schedule, when I start AF around August 23, I will also start my injections!


----------



## smurfy

melissaelaine said:


> I agree - 2 day transfer is new to me. I always heard it was 3 or 5. 5 is preferred, but it's sometimes hard for the embryos to make it there.
> 
> I won't be going on bcp before starting my cycle. I asked my doctor about this and he said it isn't necessary and apparently it can sometimes cause certain patients to under stimulate, which is something he is worried about for me. I should be starting AF soon, but am waiting until the next AF before starting (I am traveling for 3 weeks for work in early August, so impossible to do IVF). But, assuming everything stays on schedule, when I start AF around August 23, I will also start my injections!

I never went on BCP either just straight to down regulation from day 23. I will also be on holiday for part of the down reg, as i will be left for 2 weeks on down reg until my AF starts and then I will have scan, they have said i can travel they will provide a letter and injections for this part of the cycle. They do dont want me travelling after the scan. Not too long away though


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> ZA, that's the first time I've heard ET on day 2. My hospital offers ET on day 3 or 5 depending on the patient.
> 
> ZA, BMW, Smurfy, and Flutter, good luck ladies!! I am very excited for all of you! I think we'll see BFPs soon :D.
> 
> Hero, how are you doing? Are you starting soon also?
> 
> I know that there are other ladies who are starting soon too. Good luck ladies!

Hiii I love tomatoes!
Thanks for checking on me. I started stims last night..cant believe it. Back to the RE Friday for BW and US. How are you?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hero! yay! super excited for you. 

I am just stalking this thread so far :). Nothing much going on my side. Still waiting since the IVF doc only does IVF in November. But, enjoying life without all the stressful of TTC for a couple more months :).


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> ZA, that's the first time I've heard ET on day 2. My hospital offers ET on day 3 or 5 depending on the patient.
> 
> ZA, BMW, Smurfy, and Flutter, good luck ladies!! I am very excited for all of you! I think we'll see BFPs soon :D.
> 
> Hero, how are you doing? Are you starting soon also?
> 
> I know that there are other ladies who are starting soon too. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Hiii I love tomatoes!
> Thanks for checking on me. I started stims last night..cant believe it. Back to the RE Friday for BW and US. How are you?
> 
> How's everyone else?Click to expand...

Yay for starting stims!!!

I have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow and then starting bcp!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay BMW you are getting closer. 

I have an u/s tomorrow too, to check follies


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Yay BMW you are getting closer.
> 
> I have an u/s tomorrow too, to check follies

Getting there, slowly!

How are things going for you?? How have the injections been?


----------



## HeRo

beneathmywing said:


> HeRo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> ZA, that's the first time I've heard ET on day 2. My hospital offers ET on day 3 or 5 depending on the patient.
> 
> ZA, BMW, Smurfy, and Flutter, good luck ladies!! I am very excited for all of you! I think we'll see BFPs soon :D.
> 
> Hero, how are you doing? Are you starting soon also?
> 
> I know that there are other ladies who are starting soon too. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Hiii I love tomatoes!
> Thanks for checking on me. I started stims last night..cant believe it. Back to the RE Friday for BW and US. How are you?
> 
> How's everyone else?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for starting stims!!!
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow and then starting bcp!Click to expand...

Good luck with the appointment :)


----------



## HeRo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hero! yay! super excited for you.
> 
> I am just stalking this thread so far :). Nothing much going on my side. Still waiting since the IVF doc only does IVF in November. But, enjoying life without all the stressful of TTC for a couple more months :).

Thanks so much :) Friday I go back for a follicle count and blood work.

Enjoy these stress free months LOL:happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeRo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> ZA, that's the first time I've heard ET on day 2. My hospital offers ET on day 3 or 5 depending on the patient.
> 
> ZA, BMW, Smurfy, and Flutter, good luck ladies!! I am very excited for all of you! I think we'll see BFPs soon :D.
> 
> Hero, how are you doing? Are you starting soon also?
> 
> I know that there are other ladies who are starting soon too. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Hiii I love tomatoes!
> Thanks for checking on me. I started stims last night..cant believe it. Back to the RE Friday for BW and US. How are you?
> 
> How's everyone else?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for starting stims!!!
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow and then starting bcp!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the appointment :)Click to expand...

Thank you!! I will update after


----------



## fluterby429

Had a follicle scan today. I have 5 larger follicles and several smaller ones. I have to do another 300iu pen of Gonal-f between tonight and tomorrow and then an injection of Centrotide tomorrow night as well. Centrotide keeps you from ovulating on your own. I will go back on Friday morning for a follow up scan and hopefully know when I will have retrieval. Mind you this is less meds than normal. Quality over quantity is the goal. I'm hoping for 8 so that maybe 4 will make it, 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze


----------



## beneathmywing

So things didnt go as well as I had hoped!!! turns out I have a cyst basically I had to get blood work done and tomorrow they will call me with results and tell me if I can start the bcp pills.. Ugh. He said cysts go away with bcp usually anyway so not to worry, but how can I not worry?!

If I get to start my bcp tomorrow I will be on it until the 24th and start stimming the 29th. I really hope I get good results tomorrow :(


----------



## fluterby429

BMW yeah BCP usually help cyst shrink. I've had to take them to shrink cysts before. It usually works in one round. Hang in there


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> BMW yeah BCP usually help cyst shrink. I've had to take them to shrink cysts before. It usually works in one round. Hang in there

I hope so... it's always something!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> BMW yeah BCP usually help cyst shrink. I've had to take them to shrink cysts before. It usually works in one round. Hang in there
> 
> I hope so... it's always something!Click to expand...

I had a cysts and when the checked the blood tests it was fine, it was not going to interupt with the medication - fingers crossed for you x


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> Had a follicle scan today. I have 5 larger follicles and several smaller ones. I have to do another 300iu pen of Gonal-f between tonight and tomorrow and then an injection of Centrotide tomorrow night as well. Centrotide keeps you from ovulating on your own. I will go back on Friday morning for a follow up scan and hopefully know when I will have retrieval. Mind you this is less meds than normal. Quality over quantity is the goal. I'm hoping for 8 so that maybe 4 will make it, 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze

i had a very big increase in numbers of focilicies and the size of them on the last few days the growth definetly seems to increase at the end. I assume you will be back in for scan before egg collection?


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> BMW yeah BCP usually help cyst shrink. I've had to take them to shrink cysts before. It usually works in one round. Hang in there
> 
> I hope so... it's always something!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a cysts and when the checked the blood tests it was fine, it was not going to interupt with the medication - fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Hope the blood work comes back fine as well! This was not how i wanted to start this process!! Very stressed already, but hope things go okay!!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> BMW yeah BCP usually help cyst shrink. I've had to take them to shrink cysts before. It usually works in one round. Hang in there
> 
> I hope so... it's always something!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a cysts and when the checked the blood tests it was fine, it was not going to interupt with the medication - fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Hope the blood work comes back fine as well! This was not how i wanted to start this process!! Very stressed already, but hope things go okay!!Click to expand...

Understand how you feel, my cysts came up after taking an extra 7 days to down reg, so was my 2nd set back just at the start of the process. It did get better though x


----------



## fluterby429

Yes I go back for another scan tomorrow morning. I'm so hoping for more. I started panicking after I read other women had 17-20+ at retrieval.


----------



## beneathmywing

Blood work came back fine and was told I can start my bcp today! Now hoping the little sucker goes away!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay BNW! One step closer


----------



## smurfy

Great news glad your progressing.

My FS said they try to aim for 8 to 15 but it is quality v quantity. However from my Wed scan I had about 15 and it went up to 29 on Friday. So the last couple of days I would expect some more, but we are all different. You don't want too many as I experienced OHSS so in some ways I wish I had less as the transfer would have happened now.


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Yay BNW! One step closer

:dance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

You're all moving along now- good luck :) 

Don't worry about egg numbers too much. I only had 9 retrieved, 6 mature but 5 made it to blastocyst owing to good quality. 

I am waiting for AF to start 20th August then I can start norethisterone and get IVF schedule xx


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all! bmw - so glad the blood results turned out good! and really hoping the cyst disappers!

fluter- can't wait to hear how you progress!

AF started yesterday, so I am right on schedule. It was kind of exciting to think that this was my last AF before starting my injections. I have a shorter cycle, so I think I will start around 8/22, and start my injections the next day if everything goes well!


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hi all! bmw - so glad the blood results turned out good! and really hoping the cyst disappers!
> 
> fluter- can't wait to hear how you progress!
> 
> AF started yesterday, so I am right on schedule. It was kind of exciting to think that this was my last AF before starting my injections. I have a shorter cycle, so I think I will start around 8/22, and start my injections the next day if everything goes well!

Hope it disappears too!

Yay for af! If all goes well I should be starting injections on 8/29, so we will be close in cycles!!


----------



## Drearystar

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in. I start my IVF Stim injections on Monday and I have my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork that day too. I am really nervous about all the injections... particularly the progesterone oil. But I don't have to think about the oil until later. This process is so overwhelming.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Drearystar

Thanks babydancing! I'm just resting my mind on quality over quantity. ER will be Monday. He added two 75u of Merional same thing as Menopur last night. Trigger is tonight at 10pm. 

Melissa I'm glad AF showed on time so you can get this party started lol


----------



## melissaelaine

fluterby429 said:


> Welcome Drearystar
> 
> Thanks babydancing! I'm just resting my mind on quality over quantity. ER will be Monday. He added two 75u of Merional same thing as Menopur last night. Trigger is tonight at 10pm.
> 
> Melissa I'm glad AF showed on time so you can get this party started lol

So exciting that ER will be Monday!! How are things looking?


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in. I start my IVF Stim injections on Monday and I have my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork that day too. I am really nervous about all the injections... particularly the progesterone oil. But I don't have to think about the oil until later. This process is so overwhelming.

Welcome hun :wave:

Good luck on starting stims.. it's normal to feel overwhelmed. It is a very overwhelming process, but we will get through it together :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Welcome Drearystar
> 
> Thanks babydancing! I'm just resting my mind on quality over quantity. ER will be Monday. He added two 75u of Merional same thing as Menopur last night. Trigger is tonight at 10pm.
> 
> Melissa I'm glad AF showed on time so you can get this party started lol

rooting for you, girl <3 !!


----------



## beneathmywing

How is everyone holding up? 

Day 5 of BCP today.. 20 more days to go! lol.. Scheduled my trial of transfer and DH's sperm freeze for the 18th. Hopefully they can check on the cyst then and hopefully it's shrunk by then or even gone. That would be nice! Fx.


----------



## fluterby429

I don't have a great report. There was only 4 eggs. Here's to hoping at least one survives


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I don't have a great report. There was only 4 eggs. Here's to hoping at least one survives

Fx!! You only need one, hun. Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Drearystar

Flutterby, I know this process is emotionally and physically taxing. I am sure at least one egg will make it. I'm sending positive thoughts your way. I am a few steps behind you. I start my bravelle and menopur injections tonight. I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork today. My estrogen is nice and low so I am set to begin. 
beneathmywing, I hope your appointments go well and that the cyst will be gone.


----------



## Phantom710

Am I too late to join? I am starting IVF Meds as a surro on the 17th, with a transfer on 9/8; hopefully. 

I'd love some people to wait it out with.


----------



## chimmi

So it looks like our IVF could be starting sooner than we thought (what a roller coaster) 
The clinic said they don't need to wait to start treatment until my immunity test for rubella. They can start treatment but will need to check if I'm immune 6 weeks after my booster.
Hubby went up today for sperm freeze and it's the same count as before :'( even though he cut out alcohol, took vitamins, drank loads of water, no baths, wore loose pants etc etc I feel really bad for him. Will get him to keep it up though as they want another sample now in 3 weeks. 
Just hope there's some good ones for the day of retrieval...! :/


----------



## beneathmywing

Phantom710 said:


> Am I too late to join? I am starting IVF Meds as a surro on the 17th, with a transfer on 9/8; hopefully.
> 
> I'd love some people to wait it out with.

Not too late at all! Welcome. Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> So it looks like our IVF could be starting sooner than we thought (what a roller coaster)
> The clinic said they don't need to wait to start treatment until my immunity test for rubella. They can start treatment but will need to check if I'm immune 6 weeks after my booster.
> Hubby went up today for sperm freeze and it's the same count as before :'( even though he cut out alcohol, took vitamins, drank loads of water, no baths, wore loose pants etc etc I feel really bad for him. Will get him to keep it up though as they want another sample now in 3 weeks.
> Just hope there's some good ones for the day of retrieval...! :/

Good news about your ivf starting sooner than later!! Do you know about when you'll start stimming?

Positive thoughts only about the sperm sample. Hoping the next one will be just perfect! Fx!!!


----------



## chimmi

No idea about any of it really lol. All I know so far is that when AF comes (next week hopefully) I have to have my bloods taken to check my FSH levels and then we go from there, they said to my hubby that they "can" start straight away..! 
I don't know what cycle say we will start or what the first appointment will be or anything... But will ask them next week when I'm in having my blood test :) eek!!
Just wish I could stop eating chocolate now and lose some pounds before it starts I just can't get motivated.. :(


----------



## Phantom710

Today has been crazy here. The mom and I decided on dates yesterday, and this morning we were given my calender. With the wrong ones. When we asked, theys aid they had told us wrong and that the dates we wanted weren't open. So we picked new dates. 

A few hours later, they had a cancellation and sent us ANOTHER calender with dates around the same time as the first. LOL. 

I'm starting meds in 6 days now though! they shipped the meds today. 

the process has been so slow for the past few months and now it's lightening speed. Woot!


----------



## beneathmywing

Phantom710 said:


> Today has been crazy here. The mom and I decided on dates yesterday, and this morning we were given my calender. With the wrong ones. When we asked, theys aid they had told us wrong and that the dates we wanted weren't open. So we picked new dates.
> 
> A few hours later, they had a cancellation and sent us ANOTHER calender with dates around the same time as the first. LOL.
> 
> I'm starting meds in 6 days now though! they shipped the meds today.
> 
> the process has been so slow for the past few months and now it's lightening speed. Woot!


Wooo so soon!! yay.


----------



## HeRo

So sorry I have not been in touch. I wish I knew how to get email alerts when someone post LOL
How is everyone doing? 
I completed my final shot last night for this cycle. ER is tomorrow&#8230;very excited!


----------



## HeRo

fluterby429 said:


> I don't have a great report. There was only 4 eggs. Here's to hoping at least one survives

All it takes is one :)
How many follicles did they see before you had you ER?


----------



## beneathmywing

HeRo said:


> So sorry I have not been in touch. I wish I knew how to get email alerts when someone post LOL
> How is everyone doing?
> I completed my final shot last night for this cycle. ER is tomorrowvery excited!

Thats awesome!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, so excited for you gals who are so close in having an ER! Can't wait to hear details. 

Fluter, hopefully you'll have more than 1 egg. 

Hero, do come back and let us know how it goes :). FX!

BMW, this waiting game is getting a little old :). 

AFM, nothing much going beside...waiting! I will start BCP at the end of August. Then, surgery at the end of September. Then start IVF medication in October. ER and ET will be around the week of November 2nd. Still a long wait :). But, I am learning much from everyone else in the mean time :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi ladies, so excited for you gals who are so close in having an ER! Can't wait to hear details.
> 
> Fluter, hopefully you'll have more than 1 egg.
> 
> Hero, do come back and let us know how it goes :). FX!
> 
> BMW, this waiting game is getting a little old :).
> 
> AFM, nothing much going beside...waiting! I will start BCP at the end of August. Then, surgery at the end of September. Then start IVF medication in October. ER and ET will be around the week of November 2nd. Still a long wait :). But, I am learning much from everyone else in the mean time :).

The waiting game does suck! You will get there before you know it!!


----------



## beneathmywing

One week of bcp pills down... two and a half more weeks to go. ughhh :coffee:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, almost end of the week! 2 weeks will pass quickly :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, almost end of the week! 2 weeks will pass quickly :).

Hope soo!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone is doing well. I see that most of you are plugging along in prep for your IVF. Just wanted to update you ladies 

I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze. 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## melissaelaine

fluterby429 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I see that most of you are plugging along in prep for your IVF. Just wanted to update you ladies
> 
> I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze.
> 
> I'm so excited!!

Fluter - that's great news!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I see that most of you are plugging along in prep for your IVF. Just wanted to update you ladies
> 
> I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze.
> 
> I'm so excited!!

Thats awesome news!!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats on being PUPO- good luck x


----------



## Phantom710

Flutter-- yay PUPO


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Ladies!!! We are thrilled. Now grow baby/s grow!!!


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!! We are thrilled. Now grow baby/s grow!!!

 Great news so pleased for you, look after yourself for the next coupld of weeks. Are you now back home?


----------



## ZAS4

Yay Flutter! So encouraging and exciting! 
Sorry I havent posted in a while, there wasn't much to report until yesterday!!!!

We went to the clinic to learn how to do injections and find out about dates. I start Buserelin next Sunday then have a scan booked for the 4th sept, ER booked for the 17th sept. 
I asked why they are putting the embryos back after only 2 days and they said that they have done lots of research and testing and they haven't had any better / worse results doing it this way. They also did lots of experiments and in each case chose 2 embryos on day 2 that they thought they would put back, waited until day 5 and the same 2 embryos they chose to start with were the ones they would have chosen on day 5. So they said it was, in their opinion, better to try and pop them in earlier. 

We were also told a few weeks ago that they are reluctant to put more than one embryo back in, unless there were less than 4 embryos to choose from, then they would put 2 back in. 
I found out today that my AMH results were 5, which they were concerned with as at my age (30) it should be much higher, they said if I was 40 then that would have made more sense. They are hoping that I respond to the drugs and produce some eggs. 
This was a bolt out the blue for me as Ive always been told I may be slightly polycystic (which I now know to be total rubbish!!). I was worried about OHSS, but with levels of 5, that is highly unlikely, I never thought to worry that I wouldn't have enough eggs!!!! Wish they did this test a lot earlier. 
Anyway the nurse said that the likelyhood of them having to put 2 embryos back on ET day is higher than we thought, as they think I may only produce a few eggs, although when they scanned a week or so ago I had 10 follicules waiting, so who knows....such a waiting game!

Roll on the 17th when I start injecting and the 17th sept for ER.

Does anyone else know their AMH results?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still at the hotel. My flight leaves tonight. I can't wait to go home!!!

ZAS4 Congrats on getting all your dates. As far as your AMH level, I'm assuming they are going by a different scale than the US. I have an AMH of 5.1 and they said that was really good especially for my age (36). My original RE just wanted it to be a 1 or above. Those test are never really accurate as to how you're going to respond. For my last IUI I did 5 days of Femera and 5 days of Gonal f using only one 300 iu pen and I had 5 huge follicles. For this Mini IVF I took a lot more meds and still only had 5 follicles. Try to relax. It's a process for sure.


----------



## smurfy

ZAS4 said:


> Yay Flutter! So encouraging and exciting!
> Sorry I havent posted in a while, there wasn't much to report until yesterday!!!!
> 
> We went to the clinic to learn how to do injections and find out about dates. I start Buserelin next Sunday then have a scan booked for the 4th sept, ER booked for the 17th sept.
> I asked why they are putting the embryos back after only 2 days and they said that they have done lots of research and testing and they haven't had any better / worse results doing it this way. They also did lots of experiments and in each case chose 2 embryos on day 2 that they thought they would put back, waited until day 5 and the same 2 embryos they chose to start with were the ones they would have chosen on day 5. So they said it was, in their opinion, better to try and pop them in earlier.
> 
> We were also told a few weeks ago that they are reluctant to put more than one embryo back in, unless there were less than 4 embryos to choose from, then they would put 2 back in.
> I found out today that my AMH results were 5, which they were concerned with as at my age (30) it should be much higher, they said if I was 40 then that would have made more sense. They are hoping that I respond to the drugs and produce some eggs.
> This was a bolt out the blue for me as Ive always been told I may be slightly polycystic (which I now know to be total rubbish!!). I was worried about OHSS, but with levels of 5, that is highly unlikely, I never thought to worry that I wouldn't have enough eggs!!!! Wish they did this test a lot earlier.
> Anyway the nurse said that the likelyhood of them having to put 2 embryos back on ET day is higher than we thought, as they think I may only produce a few eggs, although when they scanned a week or so ago I had 10 follicules waiting, so who knows....such a waiting game!
> 
> Roll on the 17th when I start injecting and the 17th sept for ER.
> 
> Does anyone else know their AMH results?

Your getting closer to start, my amh is 30 and I am 37. The key for amh test in Ivf is to determine the level of stims, so you will be on a higher dose which is probably what you need. I assume they will scan you 2 or 3 times to ensure meds are working, I was scanned Monday and then again on a Wednesday and they kept me on the same med. even though I was on low stims and follicles looked ok on the wed as I had 14 it then went up to 29 on the Friday, I developed mild OHSS. It is such a difficult process as the last couple of days can really push things along, so don't feel too alarmed on your first scan. Good luck x


----------



## beaglemom

Beneathmywing - I remember you from an IUI thread...sorry they did not work out for you.

Fluterby - I remember you, too.

I will catch up on this thread maybe tonight. I am on my 3rd IUI with my RE. If this one is a no, we will be moving to IVF. I just have not decided if I want to wait until January for various reasons. I test on Thursday...so hopefully it will be a positive.

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Beneathmywing - I remember you from an IUI thread...sorry they did not work out for you.
> 
> Fluterby - I remember you, too.
> 
> I will catch up on this thread maybe tonight. I am on my 3rd IUI with my RE. If this one is a no, we will be moving to IVF. I just have not decided if I want to wait until January for various reasons. I test on Thursday...so hopefully it will be a positive.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies!

Hii :wave: I remember you too.

Hoping IUI #3 brings you your bfp and you won't need to move on to Ivf. fx!!


----------



## Drearystar

I have been on my stim meds for 5 days now. I had a ultrasound and bloodwork today. On Monday my estrogen was 34 and today it was 159! This shows the medicine is working and I do not have to increase the dose, yay! I have 15 small follicles and 1 measuring 12. I have to go again sunday. They said everything is looking great and they think the small ones are beginning to grow. I only have one ovary so this is encouraging.


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> I have been on my stim meds for 5 days now. I had a ultrasound and bloodwork today. On Monday my estrogen was 34 and today it was 159! This shows the medicine is working and I do not have to increase the dose, yay! I have 15 small follicles and 1 measuring 12. I have to go again sunday. They said everything is looking great and they think the small ones are beginning to grow. I only have one ovary so this is encouraging.

Great news!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Started Lupron yesterday Transfer is less than a month now!


----------



## fluterby429

Everyone's moving right along now!!


----------



## fluterby429

My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen


----------



## beaglemom

fluterby429 said:


> My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen

That's awesome!


----------



## ZAS4

Super news Flutter xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen

Yay!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fluter, just want to say good luck!! Hoping to see your BFP soon :D


----------



## Drearystar

I have my HCG trigger shot tonight, pre op tomorrow and egg retrieval Friday! I am so excited! 
I am also a little annoyed, I hope it's ok if I vent... I was told I needed a Lupron trigger from the beginning. The local specialty pharmacy that I was told to use does not have the facility to make compound medicines. So, this particular shot had to come from Texas (I am in Georgia). The pharmacy said this shot only has a shelf life of 8 days. I didn't know when I would need it so I told them over and over not to send it. I was worried about getting it too soon and it expiring before I needed it. Well, they sent it anyway. I was on the phone complaining to them. They said they would have to listen to the calls and find out where the break in communication was. I found out I would need it before it expires so it seemed to work out. I went to my appointment today and my re said I am not going to need that shot after all. I just need to use the HCG alone. So after all my worrying, going back and forth and self paying for this medicine, cause my insurance doesn't cover compound medicine, I find out I don't even need it! :-(


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> I have my HCG trigger shot tonight, pre op tomorrow and egg retrieval Friday! I am so excited!
> I am also a little annoyed, I hope it's ok if I vent... I was told I needed a Lupron trigger from the beginning. The local specialty pharmacy that I was told to use does not have the facility to make compound medicines. So, this particular shot had to come from Texas (I am in Georgia). The pharmacy said this shot only has a shelf life of 8 days. I didn't know when I would need it so I told them over and over not to send it. I was worried about getting it too soon and it expiring before I needed it. Well, they sent it anyway. I was on the phone complaining to them. They said they would have to listen to the calls and find out where the break in communication was. I found out I would need it before it expires so it seemed to work out. I went to my appointment today and my re said I am not going to need that shot after all. I just need to use the HCG alone. So after all my worrying, going back and forth and self paying for this medicine, cause my insurance doesn't cover compound medicine, I find out I don't even need it! :-(

Oh, my I'm sorry for all that worrying!! Not only do we have to worry about the whole process, but then the insurance and paying part of it as well. Can be so so stressful.

Anyhoo, very excited for you!!! ER is so soon. Fx!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh the fun trigger shot. Do you take it IM or SC?

Idk if this is my trigger still showing or not. The one that says 6dp3dt is from 5am the other is from 4pm today. I don't see any difference. Last time
I could hardly see a line at this point and later that day it went negative. This is so frustrating. I wish I never started poas'n
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ZAS4

Flutter, I'm sure I can see a feint line? Maybe leave it a day then test again? I can't even imagine how youre feeling, I got all my meds yesterday and am starting to feel like its all real and the positiveness is starting to wobble, am so worried that I won't produce many eggs. 
I'm starting to worry about doing the injections, does the needle go right in, or just a little bit? I can't remember what they said! 
Any one else starting meds in the next few days??
Xxxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Drearystar said:


> I have my HCG trigger shot tonight, pre op tomorrow and egg retrieval Friday! I am so excited!
> I am also a little annoyed, I hope it's ok if I vent... I was told I needed a Lupron trigger from the beginning. The local specialty pharmacy that I was told to use does not have the facility to make compound medicines. So, this particular shot had to come from Texas (I am in Georgia). The pharmacy said this shot only has a shelf life of 8 days. I didn't know when I would need it so I told them over and over not to send it. I was worried about getting it too soon and it expiring before I needed it. Well, they sent it anyway. I was on the phone complaining to them. They said they would have to listen to the calls and find out where the break in communication was. I found out I would need it before it expires so it seemed to work out. I went to my appointment today and my re said I am not going to need that shot after all. I just need to use the HCG alone. So after all my worrying, going back and forth and self paying for this medicine, cause my insurance doesn't cover compound medicine, I find out I don't even need it! :-(


So sorry about your struggles with getting it (and not needing it)! I am in Georgia too. Which clinic are you using?


----------



## Drearystar

melissaelaine said:


> Drearystar said:
> 
> 
> I have my HCG trigger shot tonight, pre op tomorrow and egg retrieval Friday! I am so excited!
> I am also a little annoyed, I hope it's ok if I vent... I was told I needed a Lupron trigger from the beginning. The local specialty pharmacy that I was told to use does not have the facility to make compound medicines. So, this particular shot had to come from Texas (I am in Georgia). The pharmacy said this shot only has a shelf life of 8 days. I didn't know when I would need it so I told them over and over not to send it. I was worried about getting it too soon and it expiring before I needed it. Well, they sent it anyway. I was on the phone complaining to them. They said they would have to listen to the calls and find out where the break in communication was. I found out I would need it before it expires so it seemed to work out. I went to my appointment today and my re said I am not going to need that shot after all. I just need to use the HCG alone. So after all my worrying, going back and forth and self paying for this medicine, cause my insurance doesn't cover compound medicine, I find out I don't even need it! :-(
> 
> 
> So sorry about your struggles with getting it (and not needing it)! I am in Georgia too. Which clinic are you using?Click to expand...

Hi Melissa,

I am using ACRM. I wish you the best of luck through this process. I felt completely overwhelmed, especially when I saw that big box of medicine. The needle does have to go all the way in. I numb the area with an ice pack before injecting. It really doesn't hurt. You'll do fine! I have my retrieval in the morning and transfer Monday. We will all get through it and it will be worth every minute!


----------



## fluterby429

I think my bfp is real
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fluterby429

The one with writing is yesterday morning and the other is today at 11am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beaglemom

I can't see it on the cheap tests, but the frer def seem to be getting darker.


----------



## melissaelaine

Drearystar said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drearystar said:
> 
> 
> I have my HCG trigger shot tonight, pre op tomorrow and egg retrieval Friday! I am so excited!
> I am also a little annoyed, I hope it's ok if I vent... I was told I needed a Lupron trigger from the beginning. The local specialty pharmacy that I was told to use does not have the facility to make compound medicines. So, this particular shot had to come from Texas (I am in Georgia). The pharmacy said this shot only has a shelf life of 8 days. I didn't know when I would need it so I told them over and over not to send it. I was worried about getting it too soon and it expiring before I needed it. Well, they sent it anyway. I was on the phone complaining to them. They said they would have to listen to the calls and find out where the break in communication was. I found out I would need it before it expires so it seemed to work out. I went to my appointment today and my re said I am not going to need that shot after all. I just need to use the HCG alone. So after all my worrying, going back and forth and self paying for this medicine, cause my insurance doesn't cover compound medicine, I find out I don't even need it! :-(
> 
> 
> So sorry about your struggles with getting it (and not needing it)! I am in Georgia too. Which clinic are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Melissa,
> 
> I am using ACRM. I wish you the best of luck through this process. I felt completely overwhelmed, especially when I saw that big box of medicine. The needle does have to go all the way in. I numb the area with an ice pack before injecting. It really doesn't hurt. You'll do fine! I have my retrieval in the morning and transfer Monday. We will all get through it and it will be worth every minute!Click to expand...

I'm at RBA. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## melissaelaine

Just go an update from my DH's appointment. It didn't go so well.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Just go an update from my DH's appointment. It didn't go so well.

Oh, no.. what happen?


----------



## melissaelaine

beneathmywing said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> Just go an update from my DH's appointment. It didn't go so well.
> 
> Oh, no.. what happen?Click to expand...

There's an update in my journal. But, his numbers were abysmally low. I was hoping they would be up some. But, no luck. So we'll have to do a tese procedures to try to get some sperm.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh no I'm sorry. What do they have to do to get more? I'm clueless about that stuff


----------



## melissaelaine

fluterby429 said:


> Oh no I'm sorry. What do they have to do to get more? I'm clueless about that stuff

Thanks, Fluter. My journal has more info, but his numbers have been up and down. Never very high, but luckily, he has always had something there. He has low t and we've been working to try to get that up. This last round of medicine didn't seem to help at all. So, he is going to switch back to the prior meds he was on and hope for some success by the time we do the retrieval. But, they're going to do a tese procedure, which means they will try to get sperm direct from the testicals. They'll do it the same day as my ER.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry. What do they have to do to get more? I'm clueless about that stuff
> 
> Thanks, Fluter. My journal has more info, but his numbers have been up and down. Never very high, but luckily, he has always had something there. He has low t and we've been working to try to get that up. This last round of medicine didn't seem to help at all. So, he is going to switch back to the prior meds he was on and hope for some success by the time we do the retrieval. But, they're going to do a tese procedure, which means they will try to get sperm direct from the testicals. They'll do it the same day as my ER.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you and DH are going through this. Praying it all goes well and they can get the sperm they need through the procedure. Keeping my fx real tight for you ! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I hope the med change is what is needed


----------



## chimmi

Sorry to hear the Melissa :( fingers crossed it works for you. We have male infertility as well "abnormally" low they say. He's had three SAs now and no improvement on any if them, so they've been taking sample so store for back up. It's so frustrating that you can't do anything about it to help!

AF came last night (hurrah) so can finally get this show on the road (hopefully) and have my FSH levels tested on Monday and see what happens from there.. Exciting!


----------



## fluterby429

It's REAL!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## chimmi

Oh wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaaayyy Fluter! Congrats! H & H 9 months!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> It's REAL!!!

Yayayay!!! :happydance:


----------



## melissaelaine

Congratulations Fluter! I am beyond thrilled for you!!


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> It's REAL!!!

Wow great news the picture you've probably had in your head for years. You give us hope. Your process seems to have gone pretty quick take care x


----------



## beneathmywing

First bfp of the thread!! Fluterby send us all some of your baby dust :dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations x


----------



## fluterby429

This IVF process went quickly but my TTC journey started 3/2010. It's been a long road. 

I'm sending all my :dust: to you ladies


----------



## Drearystar

Firstly congrats to flutter. 
I am not feeling so great... I had my ER yesterday and they retrieved 14 eggs. The doc said that was very good for only having one ovary. I was excited. I just got the call from the embryologist. Only 7 eggs were mature and 7 immature. Of the 7 mature only 3 fertilized. I really can't believe it. I have to wait until Monday to know the quality. I just don't get it. This is it for me. If this doesn't work it's the end of the road. We can't afford to go through it again.


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> Firstly congrats to flutter.
> I am not feeling so great... I had my ER yesterday and they retrieved 14 eggs. The doc said that was very good for only having one ovary. I was excited. I just got the call from the embryologist. Only 7 eggs were mature and 7 immature. Of the 7 mature only 3 fertilized. I really can't believe it. I have to wait until Monday to know the quality. I just don't get it. This is it for me. If this doesn't work it's the end of the road. We can't afford to go through it again.

Praying for you that those three embies are perfect quality and you'll get your bfp!!! Stay positive and have faith! All will turn out well :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Dreamy - don't lose hope. I know it's annoying when people say it only takes one, but it's true. I did mini IVF and only had four eggs. I thought for sure I was done for. Luckily all four made it and I'm pregnant right now with idk how many and have two frosties. Hang in there. Treat yourself to something delicious and take care of yourself. You'll be surprised.


----------



## Drearystar

Beneathmywing and flutterby, Thank you for the thoughts, prayers and encouragement. I am trying to stay positive yet grounded. I hate this waiting game. I will know more Monday. I hope it's good news.


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> Beneathmywing and flutterby, Thank you for the thoughts, prayers and encouragement. I am trying to stay positive yet grounded. I hate this waiting game. I will know more Monday. I hope it's good news.

Fx for you!


----------



## ZAS4

Whooooooooo flutter, so happy for you, congratulations xxxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Hey all! I am going to be chatting with the nurse today to get my meds ordered. This is getting real! I also realized last night that I haven't been taking my DHEA supplements like my doctor recommended. I was taking them regularly, then we put everything on hold because my DH was getting his stuff figured out and I completely forgot to start taking them. I am a little disappointed with myself, but am trying to tell myself it will not make or break this cycle. I am going to mention it to the nurse when I talk to her. Are any of you all taking DHEA?


----------



## beneathmywing

Went in for an ultrasound today and my trial of transfer, which was a breeze! Good news, my cyst is GONE! I am really happy and so relieved and feeling a lot better going into this now. DH brought his specimen in as well for freezing. My baseline scan is Monday, hoping all is well then too so I can start stimming that Friday after! Getting close.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hey all! I am going to be chatting with the nurse today to get my meds ordered. This is getting real! I also realized last night that I haven't been taking my DHEA supplements like my doctor recommended. I was taking them regularly, then we put everything on hold because my DH was getting his stuff figured out and I completely forgot to start taking them. I am a little disappointed with myself, but am trying to tell myself it will not make or break this cycle. I am going to mention it to the nurse when I talk to her. Are any of you all taking DHEA?

It got really real for me today too!!! Not taking DHEA here, but definitely talk to the nurse about it.


----------



## Drearystar

Beneathmywing, I am so happy to hear the cyst is gone! 
I had my ET today. All three of my embryos growing normally. 
They transferred 2 and hope to freeze the third if it makes it to that stage.
I'm excited. Pregnancy test on the 30th!


----------



## fluterby429

Moving right along ladies!!

Congrats on good embies and having your transfer Dreamy!! Hope the 3rd makes it to freeze


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> Beneathmywing, I am so happy to hear the cyst is gone!
> I had my ET today. All three of my embryos growing normally.
> They transferred 2 and hope to freeze the third if it makes it to that stage.
> I'm excited. Pregnancy test on the 30th!

Thank you.. Yay for ET!!! =)


----------



## melissaelaine

Copying this from my journal. :-/

I went in this morning for my training only to discover that my clinic adopted a policy after my initial consult that refuses any anesthesiology on patients over a certain BMI. As I was doing the training, the nurse asked if I had done an anesthesiology consult yet. Well, this was new to me. So, she went to talk to them. And initially they refused to even do the consult because I am over that number. I threw a fit. We have been at this clinic for nearly a year and had never been told of this before! I was so upset. My DH was able to come and be with me. Thank God for someone so supportive as him!! 

Finally, the anesthesiology talked to me, but wouldn't budge. I told her that I did not understand - we had paid significant money for the initial procedures, I had ordered my meds, and was just now learning about this?? She went to talk to my RE who finally came out and gave me this option: do the ER without anesthesiology. 

At this point, I am ready to move forward. I am tired of delays. And frankly, I am trying to change jobs and just don't want to risk delaying and losing benefits. So, we are doing it. I am going to work my butt off to try to lose 12 pounds before the ER, knowing that will be even more difficult due to the meds. But I am going to try. And if I don't, I accept that I will be doing the ER without sedation. Am I crazy?


----------



## chimmi

They should definitely have told you before now!!! How long is it until ER??


----------



## melissaelaine

chimmi said:


> They should definitely have told you before now!!! How long is it until ER??

I haven't started stimming yet, but will start in the next 2-3 days most likely (depending on when my period starts). So, we are around 2 weeks out. That's a lot to lose in that amount of time. But, it's not unheard of for me as long as I am very diligent about what I eat. (I have a lot to work with, so initial losses for me can be pretty large.)


----------



## chimmi

Oh well good luck, I'm trying to lose some weight before we start. We've got about 7 weeks until anything starts, but luckily my BMI was 27 (it's probably gone up since our initial appointment) , but I would like to lose 10-14lbs as I'm definitely not slim!! I've made a calendar for the fridge counting down the days until then.. Argh
Xx


----------



## melissaelaine

chimmi said:


> Oh well good luck, I'm trying to lose some weight before we start. We've got about 7 weeks until anything starts, but luckily my BMI was 27 (it's probably gone up since our initial appointment) , but I would like to lose 10-14lbs as I'm definitely not slim!! I've made a calendar for the fridge counting down the days until then.. Argh
> Xx

I had always intended to. Just hadn't done it. I regret not doing so, but certainly was not expecting this. They should have done a better job of applying that policy to current patients before they have ordered meds...

Good luck on your weight loss journey!


----------



## chimmi

Oh well good luck, I'm trying to lose some weight before we start. We've got about 7 weeks until anything starts, but luckily my BMI was 27 (it's probably gone up since our initial appointment) , but I would like to lose 10-14lbs as I'm definitely not slim!! I've made a calendar for the fridge counting down the days until then.. Argh
Xx


----------



## fluterby429

Melissa that is crazy! I do know a lady that had her ER without anything. She said it wasn't pleasant. All I had was some gas to put me to sleep but it hurt when I woke up. I'm sure the pain won't be anything unbearable. 

I got my betas from yesterday. At 14dpo it's 197. Going in the morning for a second


----------



## fluterby429

Melissa that is crazy! I do know a lady that had her ER without anything. She said it wasn't pleasant. All I had was some gas to put me to sleep but it hurt when I woke up. I'm sure the pain won't be anything unbearable. 

I got my betas from yesterday. At 14dpo it's 197. Going in the morning for a second


----------



## moni77

Sneaking on here...Flutter congrats!! Melissa that is crazy - you should be able to lose half of that with water weight though. 

Dreary - we are in a similar position - I am only a few days behind you. I had 10 eggs retrieved on Sunday and was called on Monday and told that 7 were mature and only 3 fertilized....I have been freaking out since. Transfer is scheduled for Friday and they wont tell me anything more until then. Then I found this blog and you and Flutter have given me hope again!! Thank you! FXed for a calm PUPO experience for you.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine -- That is absurd..! I can't believe they didn't tell you this sooner!!!

fluterby -- awesome beta number!!!


----------



## Drearystar

Moni, I'm glad we were able to give you hope. I know how you're feeling and I was in the same boat. I didn't even know if my 3 embryos had survived until I was laying on the OR table for the ET. I was literally laying there when the embryologist came in and gave me the details. This process is so overwhelming and it really seems to me that the doctors could make it so much easier if they would give a little more information and guidance. I was a wreck but now I have 2 little embies growing inside of me. I should know tomorrow if my third makes it to freeze. I know yours will continue to grow and thrive. Sending thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks to everyone who has responded to my earlier post with kind words and encouragement.


----------



## ZAS4

Drearystar, wishing you all the luck xx
I've started my down reg, on day 4 now and I'm getting used to injecting, not as bad as I thought, but the Buserelin does sting for a while after!?! 
Has anyone had any side effects of Buserelin / down reg injections? I've had really bad stomach and been feeling so nauseous, however I was feeling sick 2days before taking the injections, so think its a bug and not the injections? Feeling better today, but still not 100%.
Any side effects to look out for or tips?
Xx


----------



## KatBar

Hi!

Hope you don't mind a new joiner to the thread.. I should be starting my first IVF with ICSI cycle in September, all things going well.


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope you don't mind a new joiner to the thread.. I should be starting my first IVF with ICSI cycle in September, all things going well.

Welcome hun!!!!


----------



## Drearystar

My third embryo's growth slowed and it did not make it to freeze. I am feeling sick.


----------



## fluterby429

ZA sorry yku are feeling bad. 

Dreary I'm sorry your little embie didn't make it :hug:

Ladies this is such a rough road. Is never wish it on my worst enemy. Because of all of my infertility issues and experiences, I decided to go back to school for nursing and my goal is to work in an infertility clinic one day. 

Welcome Kat

My beta from yesterday at 16dpo was 455 so it more this doubled!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> My third embryo's growth slowed and it did not make it to freeze. I am feeling sick.

Sorry it didn't make it, hun!!


----------



## melissaelaine

I am so sorry, Dreary!!! :hugs:


----------



## smurfy

Drearystar said:


> My third embryo's growth slowed and it did not make it to freeze. I am feeling sick.

so sorry it is really tough i know what your feeling we lost half from egg collection to 5 days freezing. Focus on the lovely 2 embroys you have.Good luck x


----------



## smurfy

Hope we are all. It feels like time is taking ages.

We have signed all our forms to have our embroys defrosted and we have started the cycle. It takes basically the same amount of time as a fresh cycle basically you mirror the timing of a fresh cycle with out the stimulation meds. The timetable is alot easier and you only need 2 scans. I start injections on 1 Sept for down reg and transfer looks to be taking place first week in October.

I am enjoying a couple of drinks whilst i can nothing crazy but after the fresh cycle and the recovery from OHSS it hasnt been much fun this year.

How is everyone coming along? 

x


----------



## fluterby429

Smurfy - Oct 1 will be here before you know it so enjoy a few drinks. I had two drinks during my stims. I felt there was no need to stress myself anymore than I already was.


----------



## beachcat

Hi Ladies, can I can join? Hope you don't mind this is long, but I can't talk to anyone about this except my husband. First time ivf, doing estrogen priming protocol because of my age (just turned 43). Husband's sperm is great. My fsh is normal 8.6, amh low at .93, first ultrasound Dr saw around 15 follicles and he gave me a 20% chance. 

I'm still not sure if I'm ready for a baby, but it's now or never for me, and my husband and I don't want to regret not trying. I started on estrogen patches every other day from 8/12 which made me bloat about 7 pounds, so I agree with you ladies that the bloat is real! I had period 8/16 and did baseline ultrasound/bw 8/17 and started 300 follistim, 150 menopur that night. 8/19 u/s where Dr said 5 follicles on each side, but it was still early. Gained another 3 lbs. 

My pants are super tight and I feel uncomfortable all over, so I've been very careful about eating more veggies, chicken, water and tons of low salt split pea soup. Then I read online that peas are a natural contraceptive and I got nervous-- but my Dr said he never heard that and I should be fine. Also taking a prenatal vitamin w/ dha,ubiquinol raspberry leaf tea.

Shots suck, but for me if I pinch and breathe, husband sticks me, then I let go of pinch and exhale as he pushes meds in--it's easier and less blood. Also, I've been looking for guided meditations on youtube and they help calm me down. So far I haven't bruised on stomach, but my arms are black and blue from all the blood draws.

Had day 6 stim u/s today & most likely will start ganarelix tomorrow. My lining is 8mm, Right side follies: 1 12mm, 2 11mm and 2-3 less than 10mm. Left side 7 less than 10mm. Dr thinks I will get 7 viable eggs, 8-10 if lucky. He thinks egg retrieval will be next thurs or fri. This is getting real...

Wishing you all lots of healthy eggs, few side effects and at the end, a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## chimmi

Good luck beachcat!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, beachcat!! Sending lots of luck your way!!!


----------



## Drearystar

Thanks Ladies for your kind words. 
Is anyone taking estrace tablets and PIO? This stuff is making me feel horrible. I am so tired and nauseous every day since I started taking them. My muscles are also sore from the PIO. I had my estradiol and progesterone checked yesterday and it is good! Thank the Lord I do not have to increase the dose! 

Wishing you the best beachcat!


----------



## fluterby429

Glad all is going well Dreary. 

Beachcat it's a crazy roller coaster. I hated the bloat. Mine went down a bit but now I'm in early stages of pregnancy and bloated from that so I guess I'm just stuck looking like a have a gut!!


----------



## ZAS4

Dreary, im sorry about being unable to freeze, but you have 2 good eggs in you, so am wishing you all the luck. 
Beachcat, welcome, just hang on in there, its a bumpy ride but it will be worth it!
Good luck everyone xx
I have done 6 x down reg injections and so far...feel fine (apart from the sickness at the start but that was a bug from the little darlings I look after!) got a basline scan on the 4th, so will hopefully start stimms then. AF arrived yesterday and its a killer this month, may be to do with the drugs?
xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck Dreary x


----------



## beachcat

Thanks all of you for being so welcoming!

Dreary, get lots of rest, wishing you a bfp :) 
Fluter, congrats on your pregnancy!
Zas, I think most definitely the drugs make AF more intense.

Did my 1st shot by myself in bathroom at work. I was all ready and heard people coming, got nervous and ran into a stall and jabbed myself with ganirelix. I was worried cause I read you have to inject ganirelix hard casue the needle is dull, but since I did it so fast, no pain at all. Now the site is bright red and burning, but the actual shot didn't hurt.


----------



## Phantom710

Drearystar said:


> Is anyone taking estrace tablets and PIO? This stuff is making me feel horrible.

I have started the tabs, PIO in about a week. I took it with my last surrogacy as well as the tabs and estrogen injection and I had horrible headaches. 



fluterby429 said:


> now I'm in early stages of pregnancy and bloated from that so I guess I'm just stuck looking like a have a gut!!

congrats!!

Welcome Beach!

Sorry I haven't been super active. Been so busy. I was fiddling around yesterday to calculate my due date if these ones stick and according to this pic, I was 2 days preg yesterday :) hahaha


----------



## beneathmywing

Phantom710 said:


> Drearystar said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking estrace tablets and PIO? This stuff is making me feel horrible.
> 
> I have started the tabs, PIO in about a week. I took it with my last surrogacy as well as the tabs and estrogen injection and I had horrible headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> now I'm in early stages of pregnancy and bloated from that so I guess I'm just stuck looking like a have a gut!!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats!!
> 
> Welcome Beach!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been super active. Been so busy. I was fiddling around yesterday to calculate my due date if these ones stick and according to this pic, I was 2 days preg yesterday :) hahaha
> 
> View attachment 796495Click to expand...

Aww yay!!! 3 days today.. remember PUPO!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Last day of BCP today!!! Woo hoo.. As much as the waiting sucked, it kind of went fast, and I cant believe I have my base scan tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> Last day of BCP today!!! Woo hoo.. As much as the waiting sucked, it kind of went fast, and I cant believe I have my base scan tomorrow!!!!!

Good luck with the scan. Hopefully you will start stimms soon :)


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Last day of BCP today!!! Woo hoo.. As much as the waiting sucked, it kind of went fast, and I cant believe I have my base scan tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the scan. Hopefully you will start stimms soon :)Click to expand...

Will be starting on Friday if I get the OK! =)


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Last day of BCP today!!! Woo hoo.. As much as the waiting sucked, it kind of went fast, and I cant believe I have my base scan tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the scan. Hopefully you will start stimms soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Will be starting on Friday if I get the OK! =)Click to expand...

That is the exciting part I think. I find it fascinating watching the follicles develop at scans x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Last day of BCP today!!! Woo hoo.. As much as the waiting sucked, it kind of went fast, and I cant believe I have my base scan tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the scan. Hopefully you will start stimms soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Will be starting on Friday if I get the OK! =)Click to expand...
> 
> That is the exciting part I think. I find it fascinating watching the follicles develop at scans xClick to expand...

I am excited its almost here, yet so extremely nervous and scared!! Just cant wait till its all over with!!!


----------



## moni77

Sorry for no frozen dreary but at least you got2 growing inside you!.

I only had one make it to transfer and it was not really ready. So doc is onlygiving usa 20% chance.


----------



## beachcat

beneath- yay for a start date, youtube guided meditations have helped me alot with nerves & this whole crazy process & to be nicer to my husband, lol

phantom- it's so cool you are helping people realize their dream

fluter--definitely become a ivf nurse. I've had some good ones and some that have no idea. A nurse who's been through ivf will be so valuable

moni-- all it takes is one. Rooting for you!

afm-- I go back Tues for bw and possible trigger. At us today, Dr said I had lining of 11 and 8 follies 10-15 size, but followup email said I had lining of 8 and 9 follies 11-15, so I'll take the extra egg!


----------



## fluterby429

BMW - it seems like you wait forever but then once your through the next step it seems like it came fast. Lol TTC is hurry up and wait. I can't wait to see my little bean/beans all snugged in now. It's surreal knowing I'm pregnant. I wake up everyday in awe 

Beachcat - woohoo on all the great follies. Drink lots of Gatorade and eat food with salt. It will help with OHSS that can set in even after ET.


----------



## beneathmywing

beachcat said:


> beneath- yay for a start date, youtube guided meditations have helped me alot with nerves & this whole crazy process & to be nicer to my husband, lol
> 
> phantom- it's so cool you are helping people realize their dream
> 
> fluter--definitely become a ivf nurse. I've had some good ones and some that have no idea. A nurse who's been through ivf will be so valuable
> 
> moni-- all it takes is one. Rooting for you!
> 
> afm-- I go back Tues for bw and possible trigger. At us today, Dr said I had lining of 11 and 8 follies 10-15 size, but followup email said I had lining of 8 and 9 follies 11-15, so I'll take the extra egg!

I will have to look into those meditations! Haha

Grow, follies grow!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> BMW - it seems like you wait forever but then once your through the next step it seems like it came fast. Lol TTC is hurry up and wait. I can't wait to see my little bean/beans all snugged in now. It's surreal knowing I'm pregnant. I wake up everyday in awe
> 
> Beachcat - woohoo on all the great follies. Drink lots of Gatorade and eat food with salt. It will help with OHSS that can set in even after ET.


My sister did ivf as well and tells me the same thing, once you start it'll fly by! She has beautiful two and a half twin girls first shot at ivf so the success stories like her and yourself definitely give me hope!!!! I can only imagine how you feel knowing those little beans or bean is growing inside you and cannot wait to feel that feeling!!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't. 

Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.


----------



## chimmi

melissaelaine said:


> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing wait so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.

Think of it as a positive (that's what I'm trying to do as we are waiting six weeks til we start)
Think of it as more time to lose weight/get fit = preparing your body better for what's to come..! 
And what will be will be. It will go super fast anyway.xx


----------



## Drearystar

melissaelaine said:


> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.

So sorry to hear this. I know all the waiting is tough but maybe this happened for a reason. I bet the time will go by faster than you think. Good luck!


----------



## Drearystar

I have found this very interesting and it's helping me get through the 2ww. You'll find below how your embryo is growing each day for a 3-day transfer and a 5-day transfer.

3-Day Transfer 

One 
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 

Two 
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 

Three 
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Four 
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Five 
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Six 
Implantation continues 

Seven 
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Eight 
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Nine 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Ten 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Eleven 
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 



5-Day Transfer 

One 
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Two 
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Three 
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Four 
Implantation continues 

Five 
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Six 
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Seven 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Eight 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Nine 
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.

Sorry to hear this!! The waiting game really does suck, but it'll be here faster than you think!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Baseline scan went well today!! Got blood work done so now I have to wait for the nurse to call me with results and let me know my med dosage instructions! One of the nurses shows dh and I how to do the needles. I am doing menopur and barvelle which both need to be mixed. I was hoping at least one was in pen form, but once i do it a few times im sure I'll get the hang of mixing. Dh actually said it was easy and he'd take care of that for me!! The needle isn't that big either so seeing it made me feel better. Can't believe its almost here!! 

Edit:
Got the OK! Nurse called and I am actually starting on Friday!!! 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle, which is crazy, but whatever works!!! Hope Friday comes fast or I'm going to die of anxiety lol now waiting on the meds to come in.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay BMW!!!


----------



## beachcat

melissaelaine said:


> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.

Sorry you have to wait, but Chimmi is right to take this as a positive-that this gives you more time to prepare your body, take the right supplements, etc so you will be fully ready for your baby :) 

Dreary, thanks for the chart-- hope to be using it soon. What day are you on?

BMW--so your adventure is about to start! DH does all my shots, and I technically could do it, but I like the feeling that we are doing this together as a team


----------



## KatBar

beneathmywing said:


> Baseline scan went well today!! Got blood work done so now I have to wait for the nurse to call me with results and let me know my med dosage instructions! One of the nurses shows dh and I how to do the needles. I am doing menopur and barvelle which both need to be mixed. I was hoping at least one was in pen form, but once i do it a few times im sure I'll get the hang of mixing. Dh actually said it was easy and he'd take care of that for me!! The needle isn't that big either so seeing it made me feel better. Can't believe its almost here!!
> 
> Edit:
> Got the OK! Nurse called and I am actually starting on Friday!!! 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle, which is crazy, but whatever works!!! Hope Friday comes fast or I'm going to die of anxiety lol now waiting on the meds to come in.

Yay for the scan going well! :)

I actually was watching a Youtube clip last night of a girl mixing her meds - I think she is on exactly what you are. If you want to search her, her Youtube name is Amanda36. I think she is probably only like a week ahead of you.


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Baseline scan went well today!! Got blood work done so now I have to wait for the nurse to call me with results and let me know my med dosage instructions! One of the nurses shows dh and I how to do the needles. I am doing menopur and barvelle which both need to be mixed. I was hoping at least one was in pen form, but once i do it a few times im sure I'll get the hang of mixing. Dh actually said it was easy and he'd take care of that for me!! The needle isn't that big either so seeing it made me feel better. Can't believe its almost here!!
> 
> Edit:
> Got the OK! Nurse called and I am actually starting on Friday!!! 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle, which is crazy, but whatever works!!! Hope Friday comes fast or I'm going to die of anxiety lol now waiting on the meds to come in.
> 
> Yay for the scan going well! :)
> 
> I actually was watching a Youtube clip last night of a girl mixing her meds - I think she is on exactly what you are. If you want to search her, her Youtube name is Amanda36. I think she is probably only like a week ahead of you.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will look her up =)


----------



## Drearystar

beneathmywing said:


> Baseline scan went well today!! Got blood work done so now I have to wait for the nurse to call me with results and let me know my med dosage instructions! One of the nurses shows dh and I how to do the needles. I am doing menopur and barvelle which both need to be mixed. I was hoping at least one was in pen form, but once i do it a few times im sure I'll get the hang of mixing. Dh actually said it was easy and he'd take care of that for me!! The needle isn't that big either so seeing it made me feel better. Can't believe its almost here!!
> 
> Edit:
> Got the OK! Nurse called and I am actually starting on Friday!!! 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle, which is crazy, but whatever works!!! Hope Friday comes fast or I'm going to die of anxiety lol now waiting on the meds to come in.

I'm glad it went well. I was on a similar protocol. I took 3 vials of Bravelle and 1 of menopur. You'll get used to the mixing. Allow yourself plenty of time the first night but after a couple days you'll have it down! Good luck!


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Baseline scan went well today!! Got blood work done so now I have to wait for the nurse to call me with results and let me know my med dosage instructions! One of the nurses shows dh and I how to do the needles. I am doing menopur and barvelle which both need to be mixed. I was hoping at least one was in pen form, but once i do it a few times im sure I'll get the hang of mixing. Dh actually said it was easy and he'd take care of that for me!! The needle isn't that big either so seeing it made me feel better. Can't believe its almost here!!
> 
> Edit:
> Got the OK! Nurse called and I am actually starting on Friday!!! 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle, which is crazy, but whatever works!!! Hope Friday comes fast or I'm going to die of anxiety lol now waiting on the meds to come in.
> 
> I'm glad it went well. I was on a similar protocol. I took 3 vials of Bravelle and 1 of menopur. You'll get used to the mixing. Allow yourself plenty of time the first night but after a couple days you'll have it down! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you =) I will probably leave hubby in charge of mixing! lol


----------



## Drearystar

beachcat said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, but Chimmi is right to take this as a positive-that this gives you more time to prepare your body, take the right supplements, etc so you will be fully ready for your baby :)
> 
> Dreary, thanks for the chart-- hope to be using it soon. What day are you on?
> 
> BMW--so your adventure is about to start! DH does all my shots, and I technically could do it, but I like the feeling that we are doing this together as a teamClick to expand...

You're welcome. Today was day 7 for me after a 3 day transfer. I have my pregnancy test Saturday. I can't wait but I'm nervous too.


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> beachcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, but Chimmi is right to take this as a positive-that this gives you more time to prepare your body, take the right supplements, etc so you will be fully ready for your baby :)
> 
> Dreary, thanks for the chart-- hope to be using it soon. What day are you on?
> 
> BMW--so your adventure is about to start! DH does all my shots, and I technically could do it, but I like the feeling that we are doing this together as a teamClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. Today was day 7 for me after a 3 day transfer. I have my pregnancy test Saturday. I can't wait but I'm nervous too.Click to expand...


Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Drearystar said:


> beachcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Well, it's official. I am sitting out this cycle. I am not very happy about it, but we got a call last week that my DH's doctor is going to be out around the time of my ER when DH needed to have his TESE done to get sperm. So, after considering a variety of alternatives, we decided to sit out a month. I am focusing on losing weight so that I can get the sedation and am also preparing myself in case I don't.
> 
> Of course, my AF came late this month. I am always very regular and expected to start last Thursday or Friday. It finally started in full over night. But we even bought a pg test yesterday on the chance that a miracle had happened. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, but Chimmi is right to take this as a positive-that this gives you more time to prepare your body, take the right supplements, etc so you will be fully ready for your baby :)
> 
> Dreary, thanks for the chart-- hope to be using it soon. What day are you on?
> 
> BMW--so your adventure is about to start! DH does all my shots, and I technically could do it, but I like the feeling that we are doing this together as a teamClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. Today was day 7 for me after a 3 day transfer. I have my pregnancy test Saturday. I can't wait but I'm nervous too.Click to expand...

Good luck :flower:


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, 
I am now on day 8 of taking down reg, In true British style I am now starting to worry, I have NO symptoms, if anything my husband said I have been nicer on the drugs (I think that also has a lot to do with the fact I am on annual holiday so have no stress and lie ins!!!!) 
I am due to start taking Gonal F in 9 days, so there is still time for some symptoms, but I have had AF and although day 1 was bad, its been ok, just normal. 
Anyone else not had any symptoms? xxxx


----------



## DoxieLove

This is my first time posting, but I have been lurking for awhile now. I am starting Gonal F and Menopur injections this Friday. I am excited and terrified at the same time. This will be my first (and hopefully last) IVF cycle. I have been following this thread and it is comforting to know that there are others going through the same things at the same time and can understand the struggle.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> This is my first time posting, but I have been lurking for awhile now. I am starting Gonal F and Menopur injections this Friday. I am excited and terrified at the same time. This will be my first (and hopefully last) IVF cycle. I have been following this thread and it is comforting to know that there are others going through the same things at the same time and can understand the struggle.

Welcome hun! Glad you decided to join us =)

I'm starting injections Friday, too! Yay for being cycle buddies and hopefully bump buddies soon!!!! I'll be on Menopur and Bravelle. I too am excited and so so terrified. I got my meds in tonight and I am just ready to start! Few more days. Hope this is our first and last IVF and we get our bfps!!! Fx.


----------



## DoxieLove

I saw that you were starting your injections on Friday too. Yay for cycle buddies! I got my meds in the mail earlier today as well. I am scared of needles but I will have to get over that pretty fast. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## fluterby429

It's good to have cycle buddies! Don't be afraid of the needles. They are really easy. The Gonal f is super easy the menopur is kinda sucky but not horrible. Good luck ladies


----------



## fluterby429

So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I saw that you were starting your injections on Friday too. Yay for cycle buddies! I got my meds in the mail earlier today as well. I am scared of needles but I will have to get over that pretty fast. Wishing you lots of luck!

I dont like needles either, but I've gotten so used to getting blood work done and all that it doesn't bother me as much. Plus these needles are pretty small. I think once we do one or two we will be okay!!

I was happy to see I got the progesterone vaginal gels with my meds yesterday instead of the oil injections! So that made my night really lol


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

Oh no!!! I'm hoping they are just complete morons and had no idea what they were talking about. Hope you get some clarity and good news from the OB!!!!


----------



## Drearystar

DoxieLove said:


> I saw that you were starting your injections on Friday too. Yay for cycle buddies! I got my meds in the mail earlier today as well. I am scared of needles but I will have to get over that pretty fast. Wishing you lots of luck!

I was so nervous before I did my first injection that I was shaking. It was really overwhelming to me to see that big box of meds and needles. You'll be fine after the first few times. It is not as bad as you think it will be. It doesn't hurt. Make sure to ice the area before injecting to numb it. If you feel you can't do it then get your DH or a friend to do it for you. You'll be surprised how quickly you get used to it. Good luck!


----------



## Drearystar

fluterby429 said:


> So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

flutter, I am so sorry to hear about this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I think they probably are morons. I hope it is all cleared up soon so you do not have to worry anymore.


----------



## beachcat

fluterby429 said:


> So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

I am so sorry you have to experience this stress, praying for you.


----------



## melissaelaine

fluterby429 said:


> So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

Thinking about you, fluter and hoping everything is ok!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hope you're ok flutter and get another scan to confirm things x


----------



## DoxieLove

fluterby429 said:


> So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

Oh no! I hope they are wrong and everything is fine. Think positive thoughts.


----------



## DoxieLove

So I went for a follicular ultrasound today and blood work before I start stims. I got a call from my coordinator that my uterine lining is too thick at the present time. My labs were fine. I had to have a uterine polyp removed several weeks ago that they found on sonohysterogram and I guess there is some concern about this area in my uterus as well. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another sonohysterogram. At this point, I'm doubting that they are going to let me start the injections on Friday, but I don't want to proceed if my body is not ready. Trying to stay positive. 
I have been on the birth control pill for 5 weeks and they did not want me to take the inactive pills so I have not had a period. I took my last pill last night so I am hoping that if my period will start, the lining will shed a little and I will be good to go. Hoping for no more procedures.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> So I went for a follicular ultrasound today and blood work before I start stims. I got a call from my coordinator that my uterine lining is too thick at the present time. My labs were fine. I had to have a uterine polyp removed several weeks ago that they found on sonohysterogram and I guess there is some concern about this area in my uterus as well. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another sonohysterogram. At this point, I'm doubting that they are going to let me start the injections on Friday, but I don't want to proceed if my body is not ready. Trying to stay positive.
> I have been on the birth control pill for 5 weeks and they did not want me to take the inactive pills so I have not had a period. I took my last pill last night so I am hoping that if my period will start, the lining will shed a little and I will be good to go. Hoping for no more procedures.

Hope the sonohysterogram goes well tomorrow and you can start stims Friday!!!! fx for you!

It's odd how different every office is. I stopped bcp on Sunday, I was on it for three weeks and my baseline was Monday. I know a lot of people go in for a baseline when they get their period.. but I don't have to go in when I get my period. They said I will get a period, but I haven't gotten one yet. I was going to give the office a ring tomorrow and see if it's okay to stim Friday even if I don't get my period. I've read around that it's okay, but just want to make sure!


----------



## DoxieLove

beneathmywing said:


> DoxieLove said:
> 
> 
> So I went for a follicular ultrasound today and blood work before I start stims. I got a call from my coordinator that my uterine lining is too thick at the present time. My labs were fine. I had to have a uterine polyp removed several weeks ago that they found on sonohysterogram and I guess there is some concern about this area in my uterus as well. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another sonohysterogram. At this point, I'm doubting that they are going to let me start the injections on Friday, but I don't want to proceed if my body is not ready. Trying to stay positive.
> I have been on the birth control pill for 5 weeks and they did not want me to take the inactive pills so I have not had a period. I took my last pill last night so I am hoping that if my period will start, the lining will shed a little and I will be good to go. Hoping for no more procedures.
> 
> Hope the sonohysterogram goes well tomorrow and you can start stims Friday!!!! fx for you!
> 
> It's odd how different every office is. I stopped bcp on Sunday, I was on it for three weeks and my baseline was Monday. I know a lot of people go in for a baseline when they get their period.. but I don't have to go in when I get my period. They said I will get a period, but I haven't gotten one yet. I was going to give the office a ring tomorrow and see if it's okay to stim Friday even if I don't get my period. I've read around that it's okay, but just want to make sure!Click to expand...

I guess your lining must have looked good on ultrasound which is a good thing. I'm not surprised my lining is thick since I have been on the pill for 5 weeks without a period to shed the lining. When I do get my period, it will probably be hell! 
I would def. given them a ring just to make sure you are good to go.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoxieLove said:
> 
> 
> So I went for a follicular ultrasound today and blood work before I start stims. I got a call from my coordinator that my uterine lining is too thick at the present time. My labs were fine. I had to have a uterine polyp removed several weeks ago that they found on sonohysterogram and I guess there is some concern about this area in my uterus as well. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another sonohysterogram. At this point, I'm doubting that they are going to let me start the injections on Friday, but I don't want to proceed if my body is not ready. Trying to stay positive.
> I have been on the birth control pill for 5 weeks and they did not want me to take the inactive pills so I have not had a period. I took my last pill last night so I am hoping that if my period will start, the lining will shed a little and I will be good to go. Hoping for no more procedures.
> 
> Hope the sonohysterogram goes well tomorrow and you can start stims Friday!!!! fx for you!
> 
> It's odd how different every office is. I stopped bcp on Sunday, I was on it for three weeks and my baseline was Monday. I know a lot of people go in for a baseline when they get their period.. but I don't have to go in when I get my period. They said I will get a period, but I haven't gotten one yet. I was going to give the office a ring tomorrow and see if it's okay to stim Friday even if I don't get my period. I've read around that it's okay, but just want to make sure!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess your lining must have looked good on ultrasound which is a good thing. I'm not surprised my lining is thick since I have been on the pill for 5 weeks without a period to shed the lining. When I do get my period, it will probably be hell!
> I would def. given them a ring just to make sure you are good to go.Click to expand...



UGH.. hell periods are NOT fun!

I definitely will.. I just checked my cervix when I showered and it's reallll low so maybe it will show tomorrow, plus I've had my before af headache for two days now. The doctor didn't even mention af on Monday to me at all and I totally forgot to ask! lol


----------



## melissaelaine

beneathmywing said:


> DoxieLove said:
> 
> 
> So I went for a follicular ultrasound today and blood work before I start stims. I got a call from my coordinator that my uterine lining is too thick at the present time. My labs were fine. I had to have a uterine polyp removed several weeks ago that they found on sonohysterogram and I guess there is some concern about this area in my uterus as well. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another sonohysterogram. At this point, I'm doubting that they are going to let me start the injections on Friday, but I don't want to proceed if my body is not ready. Trying to stay positive.
> I have been on the birth control pill for 5 weeks and they did not want me to take the inactive pills so I have not had a period. I took my last pill last night so I am hoping that if my period will start, the lining will shed a little and I will be good to go. Hoping for no more procedures.
> 
> Hope the sonohysterogram goes well tomorrow and you can start stims Friday!!!! fx for you!
> 
> It's odd how different every office is. I stopped bcp on Sunday, I was on it for three weeks and my baseline was Monday. I know a lot of people go in for a baseline when they get their period.. but I don't have to go in when I get my period. They said I will get a period, but I haven't gotten one yet. I was going to give the office a ring tomorrow and see if it's okay to stim Friday even if I don't get my period. I've read around that it's okay, but just want to make sure!Click to expand...

I agree that it is interesting how every place is different! My doctor doesn't want me to use bcp before I start stimming. It was an option when we found out that DH's doctor wouldn't be in town for my ER/DH's tese, but the doctor was concerned that putting me on bcp would make me understimulate, given my AMH levels.


----------



## smurfy

Yes all very different, my period came a week late so they sent me home for another week to continue down regulation once it started the lining was all good, but my clinic would not let me start stims until this had happened. I hope you all get your periods soon x


----------



## beneathmywing

They told me based on blood work and my baseline scan I was ready to start Friday! hm.. no mention of af. I called the IVF nurse and left her a message so lets see what she says!


----------



## beneathmywing

Didnt get a call back yet, but just started spotting! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo for AF

Not woohoo for angry AF. Lol sorry girl hope it passes soon


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Woohoo for AF
> 
> Not woohoo for angry AF. Lol sorry girl hope it passes soon

I'm happy it's here.. I was worried I wouldnt get it and something would go wrong! lol


----------



## DoxieLove

Still no period here. 
I went for a sonohysterogram today and found out that the polyp that was supposed to be removed is still in there. In other words, they put me under and did a surgery for nothing. They took out healthy uterine tissue instead of the polyp. I am a little upset about this. 
They are letting me proceed with injections starting tomorrow morning. They haven't told me what we are doing about this polyp yet. I know it has to be removed before embryo transfer, but I don't know when we are going to do it. 
I can't believe I went in for surgery to have the polyp removed and it is actually still in there. The polyp is what was making my uterine lining look thick on the regular ultrasound. 
Uh.. disgusted.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Still no period here.
> I went for a sonohysterogram today and found out that the polyp that was supposed to be removed is still in there. In other words, they put me under and did a surgery for nothing. They took out healthy uterine tissue instead of the polyp. I am a little upset about this.
> They are letting me proceed with injections starting tomorrow morning. They haven't told me what we are doing about this polyp yet. I know it has to be removed before embryo transfer, but I don't know when we are going to do it.
> I can't believe I went in for surgery to have the polyp removed and it is actually still in there. The polyp is what was making my uterine lining look thick on the regular ultrasound.
> Uh.. disgusted.


what?! that is insane. I'm so so sorry!!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

DoxieLove said:


> Still no period here.
> I went for a sonohysterogram today and found out that the polyp that was supposed to be removed is still in there. In other words, they put me under and did a surgery for nothing. They took out healthy uterine tissue instead of the polyp. I am a little upset about this.
> They are letting me proceed with injections starting tomorrow morning. They haven't told me what we are doing about this polyp yet. I know it has to be removed before embryo transfer, but I don't know when we are going to do it.
> I can't believe I went in for surgery to have the polyp removed and it is actually still in there. The polyp is what was making my uterine lining look thick on the regular ultrasound.
> Uh.. disgusted.

That is horrible!! Is it possible there was another polyp that developed? Either way, I am so sorry!!


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry girl that's just sucky.


----------



## BabyDancing13

That's awful Doxie. Hope you make a formal complaint and they offer to resolve it for you x


----------



## beneathmywing

First night of stims done!! Took dh about 15 mins to mix both meds. Wanted to make sure we got it just right. He did the injections for me thank God. He always said he wouldn't be able to do it so I'm really glad he did. Makes me love him so much more. It wasn't so bad. Menopur did sting a little but thats pretty much it!!


----------



## DoxieLove

That is horrible!! Is it possible there was another polyp that developed? Either way, I am so sorry!![/QUOTE]

No. The Dr. admitted that the polyp was the same one. It was the same size and in the same location as the other one. She apologized and said she was embarrassed as she has never had this happen before. It will work out.


----------



## DoxieLove

beneathmywing said:


> First night of stims done!! Took dh about 15 mins to mix both meds. Wanted to make sure we got it just right. He did the injections for me thank God. He always said he wouldn't be able to do it so I'm really glad he did. Makes me love him so much more. It wasn't so bad. Menopur did sting a little but thats pretty much it!!

Yay! You made it! 
I did an injection this morning and then one tonight. I agree, the Menopur did sting. I thought my husband would do the injections but I ended up wanting to give them myself. I was really scared with the first one, but it wasn't so bad.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> First night of stims done!! Took dh about 15 mins to mix both meds. Wanted to make sure we got it just right. He did the injections for me thank God. He always said he wouldn't be able to do it so I'm really glad he did. Makes me love him so much more. It wasn't so bad. Menopur did sting a little but thats pretty much it!!
> 
> Yay! You made it!
> I did an injection this morning and then one tonight. I agree, the Menopur did sting. I thought my husband would do the injections but I ended up wanting to give them myself. I was really scared with the first one, but it wasn't so bad.Click to expand...

Yayay!!!! We survived our first day of stims!!! So proud of us :) go you for having the guts to do it yourself. I don't know if I can. I didn't look.. I just told dh to do it and do it fast so I didn't have time to hesitate loll


----------



## Drearystar

Yesterday was the worst day of my life. I had my BETA and it was BFN. I really don't understand this. I am only 32 and I had 2 perfect embryos. My uterus is perfect. I did everything right. I had no complications. I rested. I had no bleeding or severe cramping. I was sure I was pregnant. So I spent yesterday crying and screaming. Why is it that the scum of the earth can have baby after baby but I can't. I am the only one in my entire family both sides who has infertility. I just cannot believe it failed.


----------



## fluterby429

:hugs: Dreary I'm so sorry him. I know how emotionally, financially and physically exhausting IVF/infertility is. Do you have frosties (sorry I don't remember)? Rant all you want we are here


----------



## KatBar

Sorry about the BFN Drearystar :(. Thats horrible to go all through that and come out with nothing at the end. I think I remember you saying that you didnt have any embies make it to frost either, which just adds to the disappointment and pain.

Is this your first cycle with IVF? I know this doesnt exactly help emotionally, but weve been told its basically a 45% chance to fall pregnant through an IVF cycle (for your average couple going through IVF  not specific to our issues). Obviously that means there is still a 55% chance that it wont work out. So your BFN doesnt mean you did anything wrong, or should have done anything differently, or that you are in any way undeserving of your own baby. However, I would be feeling exactly the same as you, so I completely understanding your feelings.

Big BIG hugs!!! Take care of yourself and rest up.
:hugs:


----------



## DoxieLove

So sorry to hear this Drearystar. You have every right to feel angry and frustrated.


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm so sorry about the BFN, dreary :hugs: we are all here for you!!!


----------



## Drearystar

flutter, no, my last embryo did not make it to freeze. That makes it even more difficult to deal with. If I go for round two I have to start over! 

katbar, yes, this was my first IVF. I have heard those statistics but not from my doctor. My RE said the statistics for their clinic give me a 60% chance. This is part of the reason I really couldn't see it not working out. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and for listening. I am supposed to get a call from my care team today to set up a follow up with the RE to discuss next steps. I was only able to do this IVF because my insurance paid for it and the medicine. But it has a lifetime limit. We have to check how much benefit is left but if it's not enough we won't be able to try for a round two. I am not sure I want to anyway because it's too much to go through for nothing. Why would it be any different the next time? I will ask my RE if and what they would do differently.


----------



## beneathmywing

Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(


----------



## moni77

I started out with 6 at the first scan and ended up with 10...its still early.


----------



## beneathmywing

moni77 said:


> I started out with 6 at the first scan and ended up with 10...its still early.

Hope more pop up! Did they end up raising your stim dosage or no?


----------



## moni77

No I stayed the same throughout.


----------



## beneathmywing

moni77 said:


> No I stayed the same throughout.

Ok.. they upped my Menopur to three vials instead of two. Hopefully that'll make a difference.


----------



## fluterby429

Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off. 

BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off.
> 
> BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.

Thanks, hun. It's just tough when you others with 20plus eggs. I know everyone is different and responds differently. Hoping the eggs I do have will be all I need!!!!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off.
> 
> BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.
> 
> Thanks, hun. It's just tough when you others with 20plus eggs. I know everyone is different and responds differently. Hoping the eggs I do have will be all I need!!!!Click to expand...

Understand it is good they have increased your dose now, but also from my mid scan to final my follicles doubled, at the beginning I was worried. Always quality over quantity. Do they plan to do ICSI or standard IVF?


----------



## moni77

So my 20% embryo made it - beta confirmed pregnancy! I am shocked!


----------



## beneathmywing

moni77 said:


> So my 20% embryo made it - beta confirmed pregnancy! I am shocked!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off.
> 
> BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.
> 
> Thanks, hun. It's just tough when you others with 20plus eggs. I know everyone is different and responds differently. Hoping the eggs I do have will be all I need!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Understand it is good they have increased your dose now, but also from my mid scan to final my follicles doubled, at the beginning I was worried. Always quality over quantity. Do they plan to do ICSI or standard IVF?Click to expand...


Hope that's my case, too!

Not sure if they'll be doing ICSI. They said they'll decide once it's time to decide. We shall see.


----------



## DoxieLove

moni77 said:


> So my 20% embryo made it - beta confirmed pregnancy! I am shocked!

Congrats!


----------



## DoxieLove

beneathmywing said:


> Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(

I think you will get more follies as the next several days go by! I agree though, quality over quantity. 
I will have been on stims for 5 1/2 days when I have my ultrasound done tomorrow so I don't think they expected to see much until now.


----------



## KatBar

Dreary &#8211; :(. I really hope it is just that you guys got unlucky this time and that it&#8217;s not because of some other &#8216;unknown&#8217; issue. I know it sucks either way, and nothing can really make it better. It&#8217;s always easier looking from the outside in on this, but I know that if I end up in a similar position after our IVF/ICSI cycle, I will be feeling very much the same as you are now. I really hope you guys do give it another shot, and that it can be covered to help you out. 

BNW &#8211; Aw, I can totally get your disappointment :(. I fear that I won&#8217;t have enough follies once we start too, so appreciate where you are coming from. I have seen so many different situation with eggs (Ie: Heaps collected, but not much fertilised. Not many collected but all fertilising. Average amount collected, most fertilising but then not many making it to 5days etc etc), but I know it doesn&#8217;t make a difference to hear all this when you&#8217;re the one going through it. Got my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out fine and you&#8217;re successful regardless of how many eggs collected.

Moni77 &#8211; Congrats!! Hope it&#8217;s a happy and healthy 9 month&#8217;s for you :).


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(
> 
> I think you will get more follies as the next several days go by! I agree though, quality over quantity.
> I will have been on stims for 5 1/2 days when I have my ultrasound done tomorrow so I don't think they expected to see much until now.Click to expand...

Hope I see some more on Thursday's scan.. Good luck tomorrow. Fx!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Hey BMW - how did you know you were likely to have Low Ovarian Reserve? My AMH was low - 1.3 I think. Is that how you knew too?


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hey BMW - how did you know you were likely to have Low Ovarian Reserve? My AMH was low - 1.3 I think. Is that how you knew too?

They never checked my AMH .. but my FSH is high. Not super high, but higher than it should be at my age.


----------



## fluterby429

I accidentally unsibscribed. So adding myself back. Ooops


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off.
> 
> BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.
> 
> Thanks, hun. It's just tough when you others with 20plus eggs. I know everyone is different and responds differently. Hoping the eggs I do have will be all I need!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Understand it is good they have increased your dose now, but also from my mid scan to final my follicles doubled, at the beginning I was worried. Always quality over quantity. Do they plan to do ICSI or standard IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope that's my case, too!
> 
> Not sure if they'll be doing ICSI. They said they'll decide once it's time to decide. We shall see.Click to expand...

Yes for us we had to do ICSI because of husband low count, by doing ICSI we had 90 percent fertilisation rate of the eggs they collected. I understand if there is a low number of eggs they may suggest. Defo ask if the clinic has higher success rate for fertilisation with ICSI, one of my friends pushed for it in the end, but deco worth getting the stats. Good luck


----------



## fluterby429

We did ICSI. My place does it on all of them. It's standard practice. I assume it's because it's a mini IVF. And just a few eggs is all you get normally. I do know of a lady that go 21 eggs from a mini cycle there but still only ended up with 4 embryos


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Dreary - there is a program called Compassionate Care you can apply for. It provides a reduction in cost of certain meds like Gonal f and a certain brand of hcg trigger. You might want to look into it. I used it for my last IVF and was able to save 75% off.
> 
> BMW don't worry about eggs. Usually people have more at the end. However, I have become a believer in quality over quantity. More times than not I've read a lady got a large number of eggs but they only ebed up with maybe 4 or 5 good ones. I only had 4 (mini IVF) and 4 of mine were top quality. Two transferred and two made it to freeze.
> 
> Thanks, hun. It's just tough when you others with 20plus eggs. I know everyone is different and responds differently. Hoping the eggs I do have will be all I need!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Understand it is good they have increased your dose now, but also from my mid scan to final my follicles doubled, at the beginning I was worried. Always quality over quantity. Do they plan to do ICSI or standard IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope that's my case, too!
> 
> Not sure if they'll be doing ICSI. They said they'll decide once it's time to decide. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes for us we had to do ICSI because of husband low count, by doing ICSI we had 90 percent fertilisation rate of the eggs they collected. I understand if there is a low number of eggs they may suggest. Defo ask if the clinic has higher success rate for fertilisation with ICSI, one of my friends pushed for it in the end, but deco worth getting the stats. Good luckClick to expand...

ICSI and assisted hatching was included in the prize so I had to pay for it and if it wasn't used they'd give us back the money. At this time I'll do whatever if it means more of a success rate.. I paid for it already anyway! I definitely will ask and I'm sure they will suggest it when the time comes.


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Dreary  :(. I really hope it is just that you guys got unlucky this time and that its not because of some other unknown issue. I know it sucks either way, and nothing can really make it better. Its always easier looking from the outside in on this, but I know that if I end up in a similar position after our IVF/ICSI cycle, I will be feeling very much the same as you are now. I really hope you guys do give it another shot, and that it can be covered to help you out.
> 
> BNW  Aw, I can totally get your disappointment :(. I fear that I wont have enough follies once we start too, so appreciate where you are coming from. I have seen so many different situation with eggs (Ie: Heaps collected, but not much fertilised. Not many collected but all fertilising. Average amount collected, most fertilising but then not many making it to 5days etc etc), but I know it doesnt make a difference to hear all this when youre the one going through it. Got my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out fine and youre successful regardless of how many eggs collected.
> 
> Moni77  Congrats!! Hope its a happy and healthy 9 months for you :).

Thanks hun!! Hope it turns out good too!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

moni77 said:


> So my 20% embryo made it - beta confirmed pregnancy! I am shocked!

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

moni77 said:


> So my 20% embryo made it - beta confirmed pregnancy! I am shocked!

Congrats!!! That's awesome


----------



## beneathmywing

Still only five follies at today's scan.. I was really hoping to see one or two more in there, but I have to focus on the good and be happy that they are at least growing. Next scan will probably be Saturday. Just taking it a day at a time!!


----------



## fluterby429

That's a great attitude!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> That's a great attitude!

I read up a lot on my protocol. I'm doing antagonist. Apparently it's known for less eggs but better quality and better success rates. Reading positive stuff on it made me feel a lot better!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I'm also on antagonist protocol! I read that you also have less if a chance havng OHSS with it. 5 eggs are better than none! It's no use having 40 eggs if only 5 can be fertilized. Hang in there BMW!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I'm also on antagonist protocol! I read that you also have less if a chance havng OHSS with it. 5 eggs are better than none! It's no use having 40 eggs if only 5 can be fertilized. Hang in there BMW!

Thanks hun!! So true. Hoping my five follies grow nice and strong for me!!! Fx.


----------



## beneathmywing

Nurse called me. Keeping dosage of meds the same this time and starting Ganirelex in the morning tomorrow. Next scan is saturday. I asked the doctor today how much longer he thinks ill be stimming for and he said a week! :/ I'm going to ask again on Saturday since it will be a different doctor and see what he/she says.


----------



## fluterby429

It's soo long. I feel for you ladies. I'm glad I did the mini and didn't stim that long


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: Do you know how big your follicles are? I read that the follicles grow 1 to 2 mm a day while stimming. I think most places like to have at least 1 follicle at around the 18 mm mark with others at least 14mm, but that is just what I have read.


----------



## DoxieLove

DoxieLove said:


> BMW: Do you know how big your follicles are? I read that the follicles grow 1 to 2 mm a day while stimming. I think most places like to have at least 1 follicle at around the 18 mm mark with others at least 14mm, but that is just what I have read.

They want the follicles that size to do the egg retrieval, that is.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> BMW: Do you know how big your follicles are? I read that the follicles grow 1 to 2 mm a day while stimming. I think most places like to have at least 1 follicle at around the 18 mm mark with others at least 14mm, but that is just what I have read.

Not sure. My doctor doesn't give me details.. doesn't talk much, and I always forget to ask! 

Nurse called me with blood results and told me to start my Ganirelex tomorrow. I've read they start that when at least one follie is a 14 so I guess it was around 12 today if that's the case.


----------



## DoxieLove

Well that's encouraging then. Hopefully you won't really have another week of stims. I haven't started Ganirelix yet. I'm hoping soon. Getting pretty sore from all these shots and Menopur burns!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Well that's encouraging then. Hopefully you won't really have another week of stims. I haven't started Ganirelix yet. I'm hoping soon. Getting pretty sore from all these shots and Menopur burns!!!

I hope it's not another week!! I'm sore as well and both the Menopur and Bravelle sucks for me lol I did the ganirelix injection myself just now because dh leaves too early for work. It doesn't hurt at all! I didn't feel it going in and you don't feel a burn or pain or anything when pushing the medicine in. It does ache a little afterwards, but overall the best injection yet! I cant even believe I worked up the nerve to do that myself!!!! Ahhh


----------



## DoxieLove

Awesome! See, it's not too bad giving the shots to yourself.


----------



## DoxieLove

I have found that if I mix the Menopur 15 minutes ahead of time, put ice on the injection site for 10 minutes and then push really slow, the injection doesn't hurt


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I have found that if I mix the Menopur 15 minutes ahead of time, put ice on the injection site for 10 minutes and then push really slow, the injection doesn't hurt

I ice it the site as well.. It doesn't burn so bad but it still sucks lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Had another scan this morning. My five follies are holding on!!! Three are 14-15 mm and two are 11-12. Doctor said I am making progress. Lining is good. He said 2-3 more days of stims and estimated retrevial is Thursday, but could be Wednesday or Friday. I asked if any more follies could pop up and he said its possible, but he thinks it'll be the five. I need to be okay with that and just believe my bean is in there!!!


----------



## fluterby429

5 is a great number. I had 5 follies but only 4 worthy eggs. Be a believer, because I sure didn't have high hopes and here I am still feeling so blessed and in disbelief


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> 5 is a great number. I had 5 follies but only 4 worthy eggs. Be a believer, because I sure didn't have high hopes and here I am still feeling so blessed and in disbelief

You are my inspiration!!!! So happy for you and hope I can join you soon :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Nurse called today and upped my menopur from three vials to four also now. Next scan is Monday!!


----------



## KatBar

Woo, not long til retrival BNW!! Hope all 5 follies have brilliant eggies and they all fertilise :D!!


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Woo, not long til retrival BNW!! Hope all 5 follies have brilliant eggies and they all fertilise :D!!

That would be amazing! I hope so toooo.


----------



## beneathmywing

Had my scan this morning. Four follies are ready to go! Ranging from 16-21 mm, one is a little behind, but can still catch up!! Doctor said I have two or three other real small ones she doesn't think will grow, but they take everything out on ER day they see because you never know! Depending on blood work im either triggering tonight or tomorrow night! I'll know by this afternoon.


----------



## fluterby429

Baby on the left beating heart and all, yolk on the right. Measuring a day ahead at 7w1d due date 4/26/15. Can not for sure confirm only one because my uterus is so tilted she could barely get these pictures. I assume one, but I won't know for sure until 12 week maybe?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moni77

Yay BMW!! 

And yay Flutter! Beautiful pic!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Baby on the left beating heart and all, yolk on the right. Measuring a day ahead at 7w1d due date 4/26/15. Can not for sure confirm only one because my uterus is so tilted she could barely get these pictures. I assume one, but I won't know for sure until 12 week maybe?

How amazing!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

BMW you're moving right along. Can't wait for all the real fun to begin for you


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> Baby on the left beating heart and all, yolk on the right. Measuring a day ahead at 7w1d due date 4/26/15. Can not for sure confirm only one because my uterus is so tilted she could barely get these pictures. I assume one, but I won't know for sure until 12 week maybe?

Amazing so exciting, congratulations again x


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> BMW you're moving right along. Can't wait for all the real fun to begin for you

Thank you!!! Got the call and triggering tonight. ER on Wednesday. EEEEK!!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> BMW you're moving right along. Can't wait for all the real fun to begin for you
> 
> Thank you!!! Got the call and triggering tonight. ER on Wednesday. EEEEK!!Click to expand...

Great news make sure you eat extra well, I was told extra protein really helps quality of eggs. Not long now x


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> BMW you're moving right along. Can't wait for all the real fun to begin for you
> 
> Thank you!!! Got the call and triggering tonight. ER on Wednesday. EEEEK!!Click to expand...
> 
> Great news make sure you eat extra well, I was told extra protein really helps quality of eggs. Not long now xClick to expand...

Yes!!!


----------



## KatBar

Yay for triggering BNW!!! Oh gosh, I feel so excited for you hehe :D! Got my fingers crossed that all four eggie's (and maybe some bonus ones) are going to be great!

Fluterby that's exciting there could be two!! Lovely scan pic either way :).


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!!! So exciting


----------



## ZAS4

Hi Ladies, 
I haven't posted in a while, have been really busy! 
Congratulations monni, brilliant news! 
Amazing picture flutter, reading the posts had me worried!
So update: I am now on day 5 of stimms, injections are going OK and only side effects are the odd head ache and hot flashes mainly at night, so I am pleased. Although 3 days ago I got cystitis and have now been put on antibiotics as well as doing down reg and stimms injections!! 
Have a scan Thur to check the follies! At my last scan they could see 9 follies waiting to mature, so hopefully they all mature as my egg reserve is low, but I would be really pleased with 9 good ones!! 
We will hopefully be having egg retrieval on Wednesday next week!!!!! Its all becoming a bit real!! X


----------



## Drearystar

Ok, I had my follow up consultation today. My RE said that because of my high AMH level (13) they were worried about over stimulating my ovary. She thought my last protocol of 3 vials Bravelle and 1 menopur was borderline too much. Well, my ovary "acted older?" and tolerated the medicine more than anticipated. They did ICSI on all 7 of my mature eggs (7 were immature) and only 3 fertilized. They have no way of knowing why but suspect something was wrong with the sperm or the eggs. It is thought that my 2 transferred embryos simply stopped growing possibly due to an abnormality. I had a "beautiful" embryo 8-2 and a "good" one 7-3 and they still didn't make it. So, she said due to my age and the fact that my husband and I already have a child together she really thinks we should try again. She wants to increase the stims to 4 vials Bravelle and 2 menopur keeping my on the antagonist protocol. She wants me to continue metformin, prenatal vitamins and add DHEA, CoQ10 growth hormones. My RE hopes this would create energy for the eggs, help cell division and chromosome division. The hope is also that the increased stims will create more mature eggs and better embryos. This time they would wait until day 5 transfer and that way they can see how they grow and if in fact they stop growing. 
I don't know what to do. I have been in a very deep dark hole full of anger, sadness and disappointment. I am a Christian but have been mad at God! Part of me wants to try again but if it fails I don't know if I could deal with it. I can take the physical strain but the emotional one...I just don't know.


----------



## ZAS4

Aww dreary, sound like they have a plan though, but I'm guessing all of that will cost a fortune? What does your husband think? Thinking of you xx

I have a question / slight panic...

On day 5 of stimms and I have a tugging / full balloon / pain like feeling around my right ovary and a duller on the left ovary. I have had this sensation before on Chlomid, and am wondering, is it me actually growing eggs, or could there be something wrong? Cyst? I've not been told I've had a cyst in the past but I'm worried my follicules are just ballooning with water? Can this happen? Got a scan on Thursday, but want to prepare myself for there being no eggs! (although they did see 9 follicules waiting, I'm scared the whole process will go wrong) anyone else feel anything in the ovary area whilst on stimms?


----------



## moni77

ZA - it is probably just the growing follies. If you continue with sharp pain you should call/email your doc though.

Dreary - it sounds like a good plan - hopefully you guys will come to a decision that you are happy with.


----------



## fluterby429

Dreary I say go for it, so you'll have no regrets and what if's. Sometimes meds need tweaking and round one is trial and error


----------



## beneathmywing

All went well today!!! They had said it was six eggs retrieved but when they counted it was seven, guess one was hiding. The nurse was like lucky number seven. Seven is my favorite number and I hope it is lucky!! Now the dreaded wait till tomorrow ahhhh


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> All went well today!!! They had said it was six eggs retrieved but when they counted it was seven, guess one was hiding. The nurse was like lucky number seven. Seven is my favorite number and I hope it is lucky!! Now the dreaded wait till tomorrow ahhhh

great news, hope your feeling ok. I was so tired after EC I think it was the emotional rollercoaster getting to that point.

Have a nice restful evening and get your strength up for tomorrow x


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> All went well today!!! They had said it was six eggs retrieved but when they counted it was seven, guess one was hiding. The nurse was like lucky number seven. Seven is my favorite number and I hope it is lucky!! Now the dreaded wait till tomorrow ahhhh
> 
> great news, hope your feeling ok. I was so tired after EC I think it was the emotional rollercoaster getting to that point.
> 
> Have a nice restful evening and get your strength up for tomorrow xClick to expand...

Thank you! I am actually not feeling so bad, just tired still. Going to rest the rest of the day.


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome! See it went better than you expected. Drink plenty of fluid and eat salty food to keep from getting OHSS.


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Awesome! See it went better than you expected. Drink plenty of fluid and eat salty food to keep from getting OHSS.

Thank you hun!! Will do.


----------



## BabyDancing13

BMW- Great news re: retrieval. Keeping everything crossed all fertilise x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> BMW- Great news re: retrieval. Keeping everything crossed all fertilise x

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ZAS4

Hi Ladies, 
Just had my 2nd to last scan before ER on Wednesday next week. At the last scan they could see 9 follicles waiting at the last scan. Started stimms on Friday last week so been on them 7 days now and the scan showed that my left ovary hasn't responded at all!!!!! There were 6 follies waiting on that side measuring all below 10, so no idea whats going on there. 
My right side has got 4 eggs, measuring 15.5, 14.5, 13 and 11. They will hopefully continue growing. 
I'm gutted there aren't more, had a cry most of the way home and think I have pulled myself together now, 4 is an ok number and we knew because my AMH levels are low that I wouldn't produce lots of eggs (but I hadn't really come to terms with that). I just really hope the eggs I've got they managed to retrieve and they all fertalize. 
I asked the nurse the probabilities of fertilization and she said they would hope that 2 hopefully 3 will fertilize and brilliant if all 4 do. The next question was can they put 2 back in? (UK have started stopping more than 1 egg transfer unless you have limited numbers or quality isn't that good) She said that they will decide on the day, but they may still only put 1 back in if its a grade A, however, if they do put 2 back in, and there is only 1 embryo left they don't really like freezing one, because the success rates of defrosting just 1 isn't great. 

I suppose I will just have to wish the 4 eggs I have keep growing and then they all fertilize!


----------



## beneathmywing

Got the call.. four out of my seven embies fertilized!!! Keep growing for me embies, keep growing!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay BMW!!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> Got the call.. four out of my seven embies fertilized!!! Keep growing for me embies, keep growing!!!

excellant news i suppose it is awaiting game if you do day 3 or 5 transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Got the call.. four out of my seven embies fertilized!!! Keep growing for me embies, keep growing!!!
> 
> excellent news i suppose it is awaiting game if you do day 3 or 5 transfer?Click to expand...

Yes.. they told me most likely day 3, but I will get more info on tomorrow's call.


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome news. I'd expect a 3 day transfer. They usually do 3 day when there are less embies so they don't risk losing them. Best to be in a natural environment IMO. 

So happy for you. How many will you transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Awesome news. I'd expect a 3 day transfer. They usually do 3 day when there are less embies so they don't risk losing them. Best to be in a natural environment IMO.
> 
> So happy for you. How many will you transfer?

That makes sense!! 

DH and I want to transfer two.. Well see what the doctor says and if they let us. He had said during our consult that for my age they'd transfer one. We'll see how it goes!!


----------



## Drearystar

ZAS4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just had my 2nd to last scan before ER on Wednesday next week. At the last scan they could see 9 follicles waiting at the last scan. Started stimms on Friday last week so been on them 7 days now and the scan showed that my left ovary hasn't responded at all!!!!! There were 6 follies waiting on that side measuring all below 10, so no idea whats going on there.
> My right side has got 4 eggs, measuring 15.5, 14.5, 13 and 11. They will hopefully continue growing.
> I'm gutted there aren't more, had a cry most of the way home and think I have pulled myself together now, 4 is an ok number and we knew because my AMH levels are low that I wouldn't produce lots of eggs (but I hadn't really come to terms with that). I just really hope the eggs I've got they managed to retrieve and they all fertalize.
> I asked the nurse the probabilities of fertilization and she said they would hope that 2 hopefully 3 will fertilize and brilliant if all 4 do. The next question was can they put 2 back in? (UK have started stopping more than 1 egg transfer unless you have limited numbers or quality isn't that good) She said that they will decide on the day, but they may still only put 1 back in if its a grade A, however, if they do put 2 back in, and there is only 1 embryo left they don't really like freezing one, because the success rates of defrosting just 1 isn't great.
> 
> I suppose I will just have to wish the 4 eggs I have keep growing and then they all fertilize!

I'm sorry about your left ovary. I only have one ovary. One functioning is all you need. I bet your follicles will continue to grow and you'll end up with more eggs than you think. It's amazing how fast they can grow in a small amount of time. Good luck.


----------



## melissaelaine

Just popping in! I've been traveling like crazy for work, but have been tying to read even when not posting! Thinking of everyone in the thick of it. If all goes according to plan, I should be starting stims next week. And the weight loss is still going well! Even though I have been traveling the last two weeks, I have kept losing a little bit of weight.


----------



## beneathmywing

Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow!! All four embies are still growing for me!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow!! All four embies are still growing for me!!!!

Good luck. 1 or 2? ;) x


----------



## melissaelaine

beneathmywing said:


> Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow!! All four embies are still growing for me!!!!

That's so exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow!! All four embies are still growing for me!!!!
> 
> Good luck. 1 or 2? ;) xClick to expand...

I asked the nurse when we decide on that and she said we will go over everything in the morning. Dh and I want to transfer two if they let us!!


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow!! All four embies are still growing for me!!!!
> 
> That's so exciting!! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## fluterby429

How exciting and awesome! I told you 4 is the magic number lol


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> How exciting and awesome! I told you 4 is the magic number lol

:) yay!!


----------



## fluterby429

Checking in


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Checking in

Two 8-cell embyros were transfered!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Checking in
> 
> Two 8-cell embyros were transfered!!!Click to expand...

Good luck xx


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Checking in
> 
> Two 8-cell embyros were transfered!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Checking in
> 
> Two 8-cell embyros were transfered!!!Click to expand...

Great news have been checking in to see how you got on. How where they with the 1 or 2 to be transferred? Take it easy and have a relaxing weekend x


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo


----------



## moni77

Yay!


----------



## beneathmywing

Here's a pic of my embabies!!

https://i60.tinypic.com/hv5mpg.jpg


----------



## fluterby429

They look good


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Good luck darling girl!!!

X


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Good luck darling girl!!!
> 
> X

Thank you!!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Beautiful!! Best of luck to you!

I should start stimming this week, as soon as AF arrives. I was unusually late last month, and am curious if the same thing will happen.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Beautiful!! Best of luck to you!
> 
> I should start stimming this week, as soon as AF arrives. I was unusually late last month, and am curious if the same thing will happen.

Hope af shows right on time so you can get started!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I can't wait to see the BFP's pop up on here in the coming weeks!!!

BMW - yours is next


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I can't wait to see the BFP's pop up on here in the coming weeks!!!
> 
> BMW - yours is next

I hope so!!!!! I'm still debating if I want to wait until my beta or poas!! I don't know if I can wait till the 25th lol


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv been stalking this thread for few weeks now,haven't dared post till now but I'm 20 years old and my partner has low sperm count and abnormalities and I have no confirmed problems. Well we have been trying for what I would estimate at near to 4years and have had no success so got recommend for treatment in Dec 2012. 
After all the investigations we started treatment on the 29th on July and have just got to egg collection yesterday. At egg collection I was informed that they only retrieved 2eggs disappointed but as iv seen quality over quantity. Well iv just received the best news been that both eggs fertilised and were looking at a 3day transfer. I know I'm not a regular in this thread but I just wanted to share a brief outline of my story to date, as I dnt have anyone else but my partner to talk to and good luck to the girlies in this thread with their treatments xx


----------



## DoxieLove

Good news 19yrOldGirl! Wishing you the best! 

Beneath...I know what you mean about the poas thing. I'm def. Going to test before beta on Tuesday. Probably Sunday or Monday. I'm terrified! I would rather know ahead of time though.


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOld- Welcome!!! So sorry you have to go through this so young!!! Sending lots of luck your way and praying your sticky bean(s) are those embies!!

Doxie - Yeah, Idk how long I want to hold off until. Definitely want to test before the beta, I think. I'm pretty scared, but like you said I think I rather know beforehand.


----------



## Drearystar

wishing everyone the best of luck.
I found out that I used all my fertility medication benefit. I am trying to compare costs and see if I can afford the medication if I decide to try again. I use bravelle and menopur. Has anyone self paid for these medications? What pharmacy did you use?
Thanks.


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> wishing everyone the best of luck.
> I found out that I used all my fertility medication benefit. I am trying to compare costs and see if I can afford the medication if I decide to try again. I use bravelle and menopur. Has anyone self paid for these medications? What pharmacy did you use?
> Thanks.

I self paid for bravelle and menopur. I used kraupner pharmacy. I'm in New York, they are in New York also and I used to be able to order and get a delivery the same day.


----------



## fluterby429

If you are going to test before beta make sure you test out the trigger and use the same brand of test each time


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> If you are going to test before beta make sure you test out the trigger and use the same brand of test each time

Tomorrow night will be ten days after my trigger, do you think if would still be in my system?


----------



## fluterby429

I could be. I had it show on a FRER at 11 dpt before. More than likely it won't. I got my bfp at 6dp3dt so roughly 11dpt. I wasn't convinced because I had used dollar tree test to test out trigger but was noticing it never went away. It would be so faint that I thought for sure by the next morning it would be gone but it started coming back. I took 3 days worth of FRER's before I was sure it was real


----------



## beneathmywing

My other two embies didnt make it to freeze.. I'm pretty bummed :(


----------



## moni77

You have 2 great ones incubating inside you!! That is the important thing!


----------



## beneathmywing

moni77 said:


> You have 2 great ones incubating inside you!! That is the important thing!

I know I keep telling myself that!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yup just think you have the best in there and they are in the best place they could be!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Yup just think you have the best in there and they are in the best place they could be!

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So when ya going to test? I can't wait lol


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> So when ya going to test? I can't wait lol

Lol! I didnt have time to go get tests last night to test this morning so if I'm home early from work today I will go buy some and start testing tomorrow! I'll be 5dp3dt tomorrow, way too early, but just want to see if the trigger is still in my system.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, FX! Can't wait to see your BFP!

Dreary, I have to self paid everything. I will be using walgreen specialty pharmacy for my antagonist procedure. Meds cost is around 3k and walgreen is the cheapest for me


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, FX! Can't wait to see your BFP!
> 
> Dreary, I have to self paid everything. I will be using walgreen specialty pharmacy for my antagonist procedure. Meds cost is around 3k and walgreen is the cheapest for me

Thank you!!! Fx!!


----------



## Drearystar

beneathmywing said:


> My other two embies didnt make it to freeze.. I'm pretty bummed :(

I'm sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is to get that call. Praying the ones inside you are thriving!


----------



## Drearystar

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, FX! Can't wait to see your BFP!
> 
> Dreary, I have to self paid everything. I will be using walgreen specialty pharmacy for my antagonist procedure. Meds cost is around 3k and walgreen is the cheapest for me

Ilovetomatoes, Thank you. It is crazy how much the meds cost.


----------



## fluterby429

I got my first good bfp on FRER at 6dp3dt


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I got my first good bfp on FRER at 6dp3dt

Ohh exciting!!! I bought frers today so will be testing in the am!!


----------



## fluterby429

See :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> See :)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

So this morning's test was positive.. And I wouldn't even consider it faint. I'm guessing it's still the trigger???


----------



## DoxieLove

I think the trigger should be out of your system after about 10 days. Maybe there are twins and that is why it is so dark already. So excited for you!!


----------



## beneathmywing

It's not so dark, but definitely not a squinter... I was ten days past trigger last night at 11. I guess I'll wait till tomorrow's test and I can tell from there!! Here's the test. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2gubd5h.jpg


----------



## melissaelaine

beneathmywing said:


> It's not so dark, but definitely not a squinter... I was ten days past trigger last night at 11. I guess I'll wait till tomorrow's test and I can tell from there!! Here's the test.
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2gubd5h.jpg

I see a line!! Do you think the HCG from the trigger is gone? Is this your BFP??

AF is here full flow! First Lupron injection tonight, Lupron and Follistim in the morning and then 8:40 a.m. appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> I see a line!! Do you think the HCG from the trigger is gone? Is this your BFP??
> 
> AF is here full flow! First Lupron injection tonight, Lupron and Follistim in the morning and then 8:40 a.m. appointment tomorrow morning.

I'm hoping the trigger is out but I guess I won't really know till tomorrow when I have another test to compare it to!!! 

Yayyy for finally getting started !!! Sending lots of luck your way =)


----------



## DoxieLove

Fingers crossed for you!! I'm hoping this is it!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I'm hoping this is it!

Hope so!!!


----------



## fluterby429

OMG I hope it gets darker!!! I think I could've got a + that early too but I was still scared of trigger since I had it at 11 days after. I can't wait for more tests


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> OMG I hope it gets darker!!! I think I could've got a + that early too but I was still scared of trigger since I had it at 11 days after. I can't wait for more tests

Eeeeeek!!!! I really hope its not the trigger!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

This is your test enhanced!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> This is your test enhanced!

That's more why it looks like in person! Hope it's real!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yeah my test were better in person than in pic and this enhanced makes it look better


----------



## BabyDancing13

How exciting- hope to see it get darker! x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> How exciting- hope to see it get darker! x

Fx!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: I Tested to see if my trigger was gone and it is. I also triggered on the 8th so hopefully this is your bfp. I'm going to wait a few days to test now that I know the trigger is gone.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> BMW: I Tested to see if my trigger was gone and it is. I also triggered on the 8th so hopefully this is your bfp. I'm going to wait a few days to test now that I know the trigger is gone.

What did you trigger with? I did Novarel 10,000 units. I know they say every body is different with when the trigger leaves your system!!! Hope you get your bfp next time you test!!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

I triggered with the same thing. I bet you can't wait until tomorrow.....


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I triggered with the same thing. I bet you can't wait until tomorrow.....

Ahhh! I am patiently waiting.......... lol I think I will go to bed soon!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Today's test looks lighter/darker than yesterday's depending on the lighting and it's really hard to see on pictures, but there's not much difference. Not sure what to think at this point. Only time will tell!!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## melissaelaine

I can definitely still see it!! It is hard to tell if it is darker, but it is still there!

I had my first monitoring appointment and everything looked ok. 7 follicles in right ovary and 6 on left. I think that is a little low, but not crazy low. My lining was thin like they expected. No fibroids or any other issues. So looking good! I keep going with the plan and go back on Wednesday.


----------



## fluterby429

Here ya go enhanced. I think you have a bfp on your hands. There is not much difference in my lines between each day but by the next day I could tell when they were lined up. I was using dollar test to test out my trigger and never got a true negative. They got super faint almost gone and then just got darker and on 6dp3dt I used the frer for the first time. 

Melissa you don't want anymore than that. You don't want OHSS. Quality over quantity has had the best results from what I've seen. FX'd for you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DoxieLove

Yep. Looking like a bfp to me!


----------



## fluterby429

This is mine I posted earlier enhanced. See barely see any difference. I'm so excited for you!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'd say that's a line getting dark tbh, iv seen tests on other threads that I'm sat looking at and think no I cant even see the line but I really can on that picture. I'd say you have a BFP and good luck &#127808;


----------



## star25

Hi beneath, I couldn't see lines properly on my phone on other thread but can see them better on enhanced pic and today's looks darker, that must be a bfp now, sure looks llike one!


----------



## moni77

Looking good BMW!!!

Nice follies Melissa!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Here ya go enhanced. I think you have a bfp on your hands. There is not much difference in my lines between each day but by the next day I could tell when they were lined up. I was using dollar test to test out my trigger and never got a true negative. They got super faint almost gone and then just got darker and on 6dp3dt I used the frer for the first time.
> 
> Melissa you don't want anymore than that. You don't want OHSS. Quality over quantity has had the best results from what I've seen. FX'd for you

You are seriously the best!!!!! I can so see it darker in this pic and see how yours wasn't that much darker either. What day was your test then significantly darker? I feel like I can't believe it until I see a real difference lol....


----------



## fluterby429

I can't find the pic with them all lined up by I knew by 8dp3dt because I did a digi that morning and got the words! I lined them all up here. Yes I still have them, don't judge me lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fluterby429

Mine enhanced
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I can't find the pic with them all lined up by I knew by 8dp3dt because I did a digi that morning and got the words! I lined them all up here. Yes I still have them, don't judge me lol

Ohhh okay so by 9dp3dt i should see a much darker line!! Fx!!! Lollll I'll be keeping mine too no worries :)


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, just had my transfer today, they managed to retrieve 10 eggs, 6 survived getting cleaned ready for ICSI and we're mature and 5 made it to fertilizing! 
Of those 5 this morning 2 died off, one was a grade D and 2 were grade B's. They have transfered 2 grade B's today! Am so excited but have some cramping/tired womb muscles anyone else get that? X


----------



## ZAS4

Btw BMW tests look so good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, just had my transfer today, they managed to retrieve 10 eggs, 6 survived getting cleaned ready for ICSI and we're mature and 5 made it to fertilizing!
> Of those 5 this morning 2 died off, one was a grade D and 2 were grade B's. They have transfered 2 grade B's today! Am so excited but have some cramping/tired womb muscles anyone else get that? X


Yay!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, just had my transfer today, they managed to retrieve 10 eggs, 6 survived getting cleaned ready for ICSI and we're mature and 5 made it to fertilizing!
> Of those 5 this morning 2 died off, one was a grade D and 2 were grade B's. They have transfered 2 grade B's today! Am so excited but have some cramping/tired womb muscles anyone else get that? X

Congrats. Cramping is normal. Just rest today


----------



## beneathmywing

Looks like those lines weren't a bfp.. Line was lighter today :( guessing that stupid trigger is still in my system!! I am not happy.


----------



## DoxieLove

Sorry to hear that :( It is still early. 
I know if shouldn't have, but I tested this morning (5dp5dt) and it was negative.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Sorry to hear that :( It is still early.
> I know if shouldn't have, but I tested this morning (5dp5dt) and it was negative.

I knew better not to excited.. It just sucks. At least we know any line we get from here on out is the real thing. Praying for us both!!


----------



## fluterby429

Ugh are you sure? I hate the trigger. It happened to me and was still showing at 11-12pt. It sucked


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Ugh are you sure? I hate the trigger. It happened to me and was still showing at 11-12pt. It sucked

Yes, here it is.. 11 pm tonight will be 12dpt. Go awayy!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2866.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## fluterby429

Ugh that stinks. Well you've still got plenty of time for it to come back


----------



## ZAS4

Hi girls,
thank you flutter for reassuring me, however cramps have got worse this evening and back ache (but only feels a bit more than mild period pain) I only just went to the loo and noticed a brown discharge/bleed wasn't loads but just wondering if this is right? I had ET yesterday so am 1dp3det please someone reassure me! X


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Ugh that stinks. Well you've still got plenty of time for it to come back

I hope it does :(


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi girls,
> thank you flutter for reassuring me, however cramps have got worse this evening and back ache (but only feels a bit more than mild period pain) I only just went to the loo and noticed a brown discharge/bleed wasn't loads but just wondering if this is right? I had ET yesterday so am 1dp3det please someone reassure me! X

Not sure what it can be... Does your doctors office have an emergency number you can call on weekends just so you get some peice of mind?


----------



## fluterby429

I've heard other ladies say they had spotting and cramps. I had some mild cramps but no spotting. Everyone is different. Hang in there


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry ladies I've been MIA. 

BMW, I hope that your BFP shows up super soon, I would be like you and want to be testing!!!

I had EC today, decided to be put under for it, good choice! We got 19 eggs. Not sure re fert rate yet, find out tomorrow but fingers crossed.

Annoyed, sad and disappointed though as we aren't doing a fresh transfer, but a freeze all instead due to risk of OHSS and better success rates doing the frozen. I so wanted to be pregnant in two weeks but looks like a couple more periods for me, yay. I'm so sad about it but happy we got 19. Hope we don't have to do another fresh cycle depending on fert rates and survival of our embies x


----------



## fluterby429

Waiting sucks!!!
But it's for the best really. 19 is a lot! Rest up. You've got a lot of potential babies


----------



## Ostara84

ZAS4 said:


> Hi girls,
> thank you flutter for reassuring me, however cramps have got worse this evening and back ache (but only feels a bit more than mild period pain) I only just went to the loo and noticed a brown discharge/bleed wasn't loads but just wondering if this is right? I had ET yesterday so am 1dp3det please someone reassure me! X

Hi Zas, I'm 4dp5dt and I had some spotting the day after transfer. I've had cramps too. My transfer wasn't exactly straight forward - they had to use a clip (torture device) to hold my cervix in place - and they warned me that if I had spotting, it would be from the clip and speculum, not from my uterus. Even if you didn't have to have the clip, I think you need to remember that your cervix is not used to be prodded and having a catheter shoved through it. If it was just a little bit of brown spotting, I really wouldn't worry!

I've had cramps too. My clinic said I would probably feel like my period was coming during the tww and they said this is normal. I would think, after a 3dt, maybe you're having some left over cramps from the egg collection? I was still feeling really uncomfortable all the way up to day 5. Try not to worry, but if you are worried, give your clinic a call - I'm sure it's all normal - your body has been put through a lot recently!! Be kind to yourself :) x


----------



## Ostara84

BMW, I'm sorry to hear that your positive test was probably still the trigger :( there's still time for that second line to come back and, like you said, at least you'll know it's the real thing! I have everything crossed for you!

Doxie, the perils of early testing, eh? I'm trying not to test early... I don't know how long that will last! I tested on Friday, which was 2dp5dt, and it was negative, so at least I know my trigger shot has gone. Part of me really wants to test, but the rational part of me knows it's too early (I'll be 5dp5dt tomorrow) and a negative would only upset me. I'm feeling fairly positive at the moment and don't want anything to ruin that just yet!


----------



## Ostara84

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Sorry ladies I've been MIA.
> 
> BMW, I hope that your BFP shows up super soon, I would be like you and want to be testing!!!
> 
> I had EC today, decided to be put under for it, good choice! We got 19 eggs. Not sure re fert rate yet, find out tomorrow but fingers crossed.
> 
> Annoyed, sad and disappointed though as we aren't doing a fresh transfer, but a freeze all instead due to risk of OHSS and better success rates doing the frozen. I so wanted to be pregnant in two weeks but looks like a couple more periods for me, yay. I'm so sad about it but happy we got 19. Hope we don't have to do another fresh cycle depending on fert rates and survival of our embies x

Congratulations on getting 19 eggs! Fingers crossed you get a good fertilisation rate and lots of lovely embryos to freeze! I'm sorry to hear you're not doing a fresh transfer, but OHSS isn't nice, especially if you get a bfp! I can imagine how disappointing it is though :( I thought we might have to skip a fresh transfer as well, because my lining was thinner than it should be :( I was devastated at the thought of going through all that and not doing a transfer at the end of it! We did decide to do the transfer in the end, but it was really unsure for a couple of days, so I can see why you're feeling sad :( just focus on those embryos :) I hope you get good news! X


----------



## Ostara84

Sorry for all the posts, ladies! It was the only way I could keep up! Lol.

AFM, I'm feeling very tired. The progesterone is making me very sleepy, but I'm having trouble sleeping, which is just not funny. I'm also having really vivid dreams! I wake up genuinely not knowing what's real and what isn't.

My boobs hurt, my back hurts, I'm getting weird sensations in my tummy, almost like a poking/pulling sensation around my ovaries. I guess they're still delicate after the egg collection! I swing from super positive to sobbing into my pillow in the blink of an eye! One minute, I feel absolutely certain that it's worked and that our perfect little blastocyst will overcome our thin lining hurdle and the next minute, I feel certain that it hasn't worked and I'll never be a mum. I don't even like writing that down, it feels so negative! But it's how I feel sometimes.

I'm ok so far today. Trying to stay positive! Only one more week until my OTD!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## ZAS4

Ostara84 said:


> Sorry for all the posts, ladies! It was the only way I could keep up! Lol.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very tired. The progesterone is making me very sleepy, but I'm having trouble sleeping, which is just not funny. I'm also having really vivid dreams! I wake up genuinely not knowing what's real and what isn't.
> 
> My boobs hurt, my back hurts, I'm getting weird sensations in my tummy, almost like a poking/pulling sensation around my ovaries. I guess they're still delicate after the egg collection! I swing from super positive to sobbing into my pillow in the blink of an eye! One minute, I feel absolutely certain that it's worked and that our perfect little blastocyst will overcome our thin lining hurdle and the next minute, I feel certain that it hasn't worked and I'll never be a mum. I don't even like writing that down, it feels so negative! But it's how I feel sometimes.
> 
> I'm ok so far today. Trying to stay positive! Only one more week until my OTD!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x

Feeling exactly the same with regards to emotional state, crying a lot easier and I've been fine throughout all the treatment so far!! Hang on in there xx


----------



## fluterby429

Ostara84 said:


> Sorry for all the posts, ladies! It was the only way I could keep up! Lol.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very tired. The progesterone is making me very sleepy, but I'm having trouble sleeping, which is just not funny. I'm also having really vivid dreams! I wake up genuinely not knowing what's real and what isn't.
> 
> My boobs hurt, my back hurts, I'm getting weird sensations in my tummy, almost like a poking/pulling sensation around my ovaries. I guess they're still delicate after the egg collection! I swing from super positive to sobbing into my pillow in the blink of an eye! One minute, I feel absolutely certain that it's worked and that our perfect little blastocyst will overcome our thin lining hurdle and the next minute, I feel certain that it hasn't worked and I'll never be a mum. I don't even like writing that down, it feels so negative! But it's how I feel sometimes.
> 
> I'm ok so far today. Trying to stay positive! Only one more week until my OTD!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x

I had very vivid scary dreams and still do!


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all - trying to catch up with everyone! We were traveling this weekend. You are all in my thoughts. I have a quick question.

I have a question-

I went to do my follistim this morning and realized that I had not injected everything I drew out last night. I am doing 225 units and somehow managed to leave around 50 units in the pen without injecting it. I decided to give myself about half of the 50 units with my morning shot, but called the nurse to see if I should give myself the rest. I am waiting to hear back. Have I really screwed up?? I am so upset!!


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby -- great number of eggs hun!!! sorry you have to wait for a frozen transfer, but at least you are giving your body a rest and it will be here before you know it!!

ostara -- the progesterone makes me very sleepy too!! I can sleep alllll day long. I feel the same way emotionally too.. I cried majority of the day yesterday. First my close friend calls me telling me she's prego with her second! She knows what I'm going through and I think it's really rude of her to call me the week of my beta. I was so upset that threw off my whole day. I am happy for her, but really? life isn't fair.



AFM -- I think I'm still playing battle of the trigger shot. This is insane. I feel like I still see a faint faint line this morning unless I am starting to see things. I am now 13 1/2 days past trigger!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2917.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_2916.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ostara84

People can be so insensitive, BMW. Sometimes, I think they can't win, though. I mean, I had a similar situation - a friend of mine told me she was pregnant the week before I started ivf and it really upset me... But then I thought about it and wondered when I thought would have been a better time for her to tell me... And couldn't think of one! Lol. I felt like it was insensitive of her to tell me when she knew what I was going through, but it would have been hurt if she hadn't told me or if I'd found out from someone else too. It's horrible whenever you get that kind of news, isn't it :( you're happy for her... But it makes you feel sad for yourself because it just highlights that someone else has what you want :( life really isn't fair :(

As for your tests... I'm afraid I can't see the lines, but I've said before, I very rarely see very faint lines when people post pics - I don't know whether it's because I view the forum on my iPad. I think I can see maybe the faintest line on the 8dp test if I zoom in and squint at it, but I can't see anything on the 9dp tests, so I reckon your trigger has finally gone! Of course, someone else will probably come along and say they can see the line on all three tests - I really am useless at seeing them lol x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 -- Yeah, it probably would have hurt just as much no matter when she told me, but she told me on the day that I was already pretty down and emotional so it just made it that much worse. 

I guess everyone's eyes see different things. Someone else told me they see it on the 9dp test and not the 8dp test.. I see a faint line on both tests in person, it's just hard to see in pictures, I think. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Ostara84

You're right, BMW - I think different screens pick up things differently. I'm notorious for not seeing lines that other people see without any trouble! And a picture on a screen is very different to looking at something in person. Hopefully tomorrow's test will have a darker line and then you'll know for sure xx


----------



## fluterby429

Ok you know I enhanced your pics. I sees line on the 9 but not the 8. It's hard bc I'm on my phone and it's a little blurry. Try putting a ring close to the lines so the camera can focus better. But here's the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Ok you know I enhanced your pics. I sees line on the 9 but not the 8. It's hard bc I'm on my phone and it's a little blurry. Try putting a ring close to the lines so the camera can focus better. But here's the pic

It's very faint. Idk what to think anymore! I think the trigger is out to get me honestly.. I feel like throwing my tests out the window and waiting till Thursday! Errrrr


----------



## fluterby429

I think your trigger should def be gone so I'm hoping to see a slightly darker line tomorrow if you test!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> I think your trigger should def be gone so I'm hoping to see a slightly darker line tomorrow if you test!

It'll be 14dt tonight... if it's still the trigger I may have just broken a record, I think. Insane. Please get darker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Exactly!!!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies, another BFN this morning :( 6dp5dt. Feel like it's over for me this cycle :( I know it's still early, but I think it's unlikely that I'll get a positive now :(


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, this 2WW is driving me insaine! I can't concentrate on anythhing for longer than 15minutes, every twinge I wonder if that implantation arghhhhhhhhh 10 more days to go until blood test! X


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, this 2WW is driving me insaine! I can't concentrate on anythhing for longer than 15minutes, every twinge I wonder if that implantation arghhhhhhhhh 10 more days to go until blood test! X

I know how you feel, trust me!


----------



## beneathmywing

Fluterby -- work your magic!!!!!! lol. I tried to focus in on pics.. sorry if it's still blurry. It's so hard to see light lines in pics, but 10dt3dt today seems darker to me and I dont have to squint as hard as yesterday's test! Not keeping my hopes up. eerrrrrrr.

Edit -- don't mind the chipped nail polish lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2940.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_2942.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## fluterby429

Here ya go. I think the view of the one by itself is too dark but I'll post it too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## fluterby429

And this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Here ya go. I think the view of the one by itself is too dark but I'll post it too

Do you think it's darker?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm seeing a line on that test still
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## fluterby429

Yes it looks darker today. I'm so hopeful for you


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Yes it looks darker today. I'm so hopeful for you

Looks darker to me too!! Fx!!! Is it Thursday yet????


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:flower: I'm starting my 1st ivf and hope you don't mind if I jump in and ask a question. I started a new thread asking but then thought to ask you all as you are just a step ahead of me... 

I will be starting all my ivf meds October 1st I'm currently taking BCP. I'm changing jobs on October 19th and of course was told I will need ultrasound and labs on October 20th. I'm trying to decide how to handle the situation with my new job but was wondering how many times you had to go back for ultrasounds and labs before they had you come in for egg retrieval???
Currently they said I will have baseline Ultrasound on October 9th, just labs on October 15th, then ultrasound and labs on October 17th and 20th and depending on my body I may have extras needed in the days that follow....


----------



## Ostara84

BMW, I still can't see it and I think the fact that I'm the only one who can't see it proves that it's something to do with my iPad/iPhone! Lol! Maybe I need someone to point a big red arrow at the line! Lol

I'd be surprised if it was still the trigger,Hun. What is it now? 14 days post trigger? I haven't read any stories about women with left over trigger in their system that long after the shot. I think if you're getting a second line now, it must be your bfp! I think the reason it's so faint is that it's still really early. Fingers crossed it will get darker tomorrow and that your beta confirms it on Thursday :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> BMW, I still can't see it and I think the fact that I'm the only one who can't see it proves that it's something to do with my iPad/iPhone! Lol! Maybe I need someone to point a big red arrow at the line! Lol
> 
> I'd be surprised if it was still the trigger,Hun. What is it now? 14 days post trigger? I haven't read any stories about women with left over trigger in their system that long after the shot. I think if you're getting a second line now, it must be your bfp! I think the reason it's so faint is that it's still really early. Fingers crossed it will get darker tomorrow and that your beta confirms it on Thursday :)

Lol!!! Yeah I can't really see it on my laptop but I can on my phone. It's weird. Its 14 and a half days past trigger! If it is still the trigger playin games with me it must really hate me. Fortunately it's almost Thursday and I can find out the outcome for real really soon!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: I'm starting my 1st ivf and hope you don't mind if I jump in and ask a question. I started a new thread asking but then thought to ask you all as you are just a step ahead of me...
> 
> I will be starting all my ivf meds October 1st I'm currently taking BCP. I'm changing jobs on October 19th and of course was told I will need ultrasound and labs on October 20th. I'm trying to decide how to handle the situation with my new job but was wondering how many times you had to go back for ultrasounds and labs before they had you come in for egg retrieval???
> Currently they said I will have baseline Ultrasound on October 9th, just labs on October 15th, then ultrasound and labs on October 17th and 20th and depending on my body I may have extras needed in the days that follow....

I went in about seven times I believe including the baseline, but i stimmed for 12 days. It depends on how long you stim for!! Good luck on your first ivf hun, hoping its first and last!!!


----------



## star25

Beneath I can see the lines and bottom one does look darker, plus I'm on my phone and I cant see limes on my phone usually unless they're quite dark, it looks vert promising :) x


----------



## Savasanna

Just popping in to say that I swear I can see a line on your 10dp, beneath!! Especially in the inverted one. I'm also SO hopeful for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

Fx ladies!!!!! It's been a very emotional few days!!


----------



## melissaelaine

I have had trouble seeing the lines to be honest. But, after I adjusted the contrast on my screen, I think I see something on today's test. I am really holding out hope for you!!

So, ladies, I am bruising pretty bad with my injections. Did you all have any problems like that? My first bruise was pretty light, but I have a bruise that popped up yesterday that is big and a dark purple. I've been icing it and will start applying heat tomorrow, but man does it look bad. 

I go back tomorrow for a monitoring appointment! I am looking forward to seeing how the follies are progressing.


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> I have had trouble seeing the lines to be honest. But, after I adjusted the contrast on my screen, I think I see something on today's test. I am really holding out hope for you!!
> 
> So, ladies, I am bruising pretty bad with my injections. Did you all have any problems like that? My first bruise was pretty light, but I have a bruise that popped up yesterday that is big and a dark purple. I've been icing it and will start applying heat tomorrow, but man does it look bad.
> 
> I go back tomorrow for a monitoring appointment! I am looking forward to seeing how the follies are progressing.

Thanks hun!! 

I bruised pretty bad towards the end as well. I guess it's normal as your skin is getting more sensitive and might be poking tougher skin. 

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I can see it getting darker on 10 DPO w/o enhancement! Super excited for you. Flutterdid a good job w/ the enhancement :). FX it gets darker in a couple of days. Yaaayyy


----------



## moni77

BTW - I can see the line on todays test!

JKB - I had scans every other day for a week and then daily for 3 days at the end. Luckily my RE's monitoring hours are 7:30 - 9am so I was able to get in and out and still get to work on time. Plan on taking off the day of the retrieval and probably the day of transfer as well. Good luck!! 

Melissa - I noticed I would bruise more when I didn't go straight in and out...not sure if that will help. The bruises I did get lasted a long time.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

:coffee: :coffee: :dohh:


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine said:


> :coffee: :coffee: :dohh:

I feel the same way, hun!!!! The waiting is the worst, isn't it? errrr. :wacko:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yep. We've never really stood a chance of getting pregnant before, DH's sperm is so low from an op he had as a child. Now there might be a 25% chance it's time to get serious. Need to stop googling to prevent boredom though ;-)


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine said:


> Yep. We've never really stood a chance of getting pregnant before, DH's sperm is so low from an op he had as a child. Now there might be a 25% chance it's time to get serious. Need to stop googling to prevent boredom though ;-)

Praying for you!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks for the help girls:kiss: unfortunately I work at the hospital and my shift starts at 6:35 and ultrasound times are 6:30-8. Maybe I will be ready early and won't have to repeat them a lot.

Good luck girls! Fingers crossed


----------



## Drearystar

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: I'm starting my 1st ivf and hope you don't mind if I jump in and ask a question. I started a new thread asking but then thought to ask you all as you are just a step ahead of me...
> 
> I will be starting all my ivf meds October 1st I'm currently taking BCP. I'm changing jobs on October 19th and of course was told I will need ultrasound and labs on October 20th. I'm trying to decide how to handle the situation with my new job but was wondering how many times you had to go back for ultrasounds and labs before they had you come in for egg retrieval???
> Currently they said I will have baseline Ultrasound on October 9th, just labs on October 15th, then ultrasound and labs on October 17th and 20th and depending on my body I may have extras needed in the days that follow....

I went in 7 times including pre-op. Blood tests and u/s on 8/4/14, 8/7/14, 8/8/14, 8/10/14, 8/12/14, 8/13/14 pre-op 8/14/14 and retrieval was 8/15/14. I did stims for 9 days.


----------



## ZAS4

LoveSunshine said:


> :coffee: :coffee: :dohh:

Im the same!!!!! Although test on the 3rd, this waiting is killing me!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's horrendous :-( feel so sad today, convinced it hasn't worked and we're going to have to go through it all again :-(


----------



## fluterby429

Love - why do you feel that way? 

BMW - I'm waiting lol


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Love - why do you feel that way?
> 
> BMW - I'm waiting lol

It's over for me. Started spotting last night and it's heavier this morning and no line on a frer. Yep, that's just my luck. I am completely broken. :cry::cry:


----------



## DoxieLove

So sorry Beneath. I know how you feel. Full fledge period for me today.


----------



## LoveSunshine

So so sorry girls :-( sending more :hugs: xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

fluterby429 said:


> Love - why do you feel that way?
> 
> BMW - I'm waiting lol

I have no idea! Wish I didn't. Feel so bloated this afternoon, my tummy is huge!


----------



## Ostara84

I'm so sorry girls :( I think I'll be joining you shortly.

I hope you're both ok. Not today, but soon. It's not over, not really - you will both be mums one day. Hopefully soon!

Have either of you heard a song called I Believe by Steve Carlson and Rosalee? If not, I really recommend you google it and check out the video on YouTube. Steve Carlson is an amazing singer/songwriter and a lovely guy (not too bad to look at either) and this song was written for a fertility clinic in the US called Sher Fertility. It's a beautiful song and I listen to it every day.


----------



## fluterby429

BMW - I'm so very sorry sweetie. I was so hopeful for you. After 4 1/2 yrs TTC I can sympathize with you completely. However, don't give up! I had to learn that lesson and I'm glad I did. Take the time you need to mentally and emotionally heal but get back at it and make a new plan of action. :hugs:

Love - I felt so bloated and gross for a long time after IVF, and then I was pg so bloated again as soon as the IVF bloat left. Hang in there. It's a roller coaster for sure

Ostara - you stay + too lady!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW & Doxie, so sorry to hear the bad news. Massive :hugs:.


----------



## Drearystar

:hugs:BMW and Doxie

I am so sorry! I know what you're going through. It is much more devastating than can be imagined! I am sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## melissaelaine

BMW and Doxie- I am so brokenhearted for both of you!! Lots of hugs! I really hope that you all take some time to heal and that you can get some answers.

Love - Keep holding on!!

I went in today for my first true monitoring appointment. The doctor seemed really pleased with my progress. I have 8 measurable follicles, 3 of which are over 1.4 mm (is that the right measurement??). The other 5 are smaller, but the doctor said he expects to get 8-12 eggs based on what he is seeing so far. He and the nurse both seemed pleased. The doctor thinks the ER will be on Monday or Tuesday! Exciting stuff!

ETA - I think the 1.4 was in cm, so it was really 3 over 14mm (the other 5 were between 10mm and 13mm).


----------



## fluterby429

Melissa yeah 1.4 cm is better lol. Yay for you girl! I know you're excited.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 -- Ostara, I hope you don't join me and Doxie. As hopeful as I was, something inside me just knew it didn't work and it hurts so much knowing I was right. It's going to take a while for me to pick myself up again. I've cried the whole day, and they just won't stop falling. 

I listened to the song you recommended -- so beautiful.


----------



## moni77

So sorry BMW and Doxie... :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

:hugs: BMW and Doxie


----------



## smurfy

beneathmywing said:


> Ostara84 -- Ostara, I hope you don't join me and Doxie. As hopeful as I was, something inside me just knew it didn't work and it hurts so much knowing I was right. It's going to take a while for me to pick myself up again. I've cried the whole day, and they just won't stop falling.
> 
> I listened to the song you recommended -- so beautiful.

So so sorry for you I have been looking out for your progress each day and was excited for you. It will take some time to get over it, make sure you rest and gradually you will get better and look back on how IVF did get you so far. Take care of you xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh no... I am so very sorry :( I'm heartbroken on your behalf xoxox


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Ostara84 -- Ostara, I hope you don't join me and Doxie. As hopeful as I was, something inside me just knew it didn't work and it hurts so much knowing I was right. It's going to take a while for me to pick myself up again. I've cried the whole day, and they just won't stop falling.
> 
> I listened to the song you recommended -- so beautiful.
> 
> So so sorry for you I have been looking out for your progress each day and was excited for you. It will take some time to get over it, make sure you rest and gradually you will get better and look back on how IVF did get you so far. Take care of you xxClick to expand...

Thanks. This really hit me hard. I know it's going to take a while, but I will just be stronger and fight harder for the next round.


----------



## melissaelaine

:hug: How are you doing today, BMW?


I had another monitoring appointment today. I was up to 9 measurable follicles (over 10mm). My biggest one from yesterday's appointment was 17mm, but didn't grow any today. I had one that jumped from 14mm to 19mm, but the nurse said that might just be a smaller follicle next to it, obscuring it. I had 2 others that were 14mm or more, plus 5 that were between 10mm and 14mm. The nurse still thinks I will trigger on Saturday or Sunday with an ER on Monday or Tuesday! 

On the weight loss front, I am 1 pound away from where I need to be, but am starting a juice cleanse today, so I am pretty positive that I will get there! If only I could get on the scale at the office without any clothes on! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> :hug: How are you doing today, BMW?
> 
> 
> I had another monitoring appointment today. I was up to 9 measurable follicles (over 10mm). My biggest one from yesterday's appointment was 17mm, but didn't grow any today. I had one that jumped from 14mm to 19mm, but the nurse said that might just be a smaller follicle next to it, obscuring it. I had 2 others that were 14mm or more, plus 5 that were between 10mm and 14mm. The nurse still thinks I will trigger on Saturday or Sunday with an ER on Monday or Tuesday!
> 
> On the weight loss front, I am 1 pound away from where I need to be, but am starting a juice cleanse today, so I am pretty positive that I will get there! If only I could get on the scale at the office without any clothes on! :)

Not too great. Went in for my beta. Now waitin for the call telling me what I already know. It won't make it hurt any less..

Looks like you have a good amount of follies, fx for you!! ER will be here before you know it ;)


----------



## beneathmywing

Got my confirmed BFN :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

:hugs: BMW so sorry


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry BMW :-( :hugs:


----------



## Drearystar

beneathmywing said:


> Got my confirmed BFN :cry:

BMW-
I know from experience that it is difficult to think positively at this stage, but I think you will feel better once you have your follow up consultation. I thought I would leave feeling more upset but my doctor had a new and improved plan and was very confident that my dream is still within reach. I left feeling some hope again. I believe this will be your experience too. Just be honest about how you feel, asks questions and don't feel pressured to make any decisions yet. I'm thinking of you and praying for you during this difficult time of grief. It really is a great loss. Let me know if I can help. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Drearystar said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Got my confirmed BFN :cry:
> 
> BMW-
> I know from experience that it is difficult to think positively at this stage, but I think you will feel better once you have your follow up consultation. I thought I would leave feeling more upset but my doctor had a new and improved plan and was very confident that my dream is still within reach. I left feeling some hope again. I believe this will be your experience too. Just be honest about how you feel, asks questions and don't feel pressured to make any decisions yet. I'm thinking of you and praying for you during this difficult time of grief. It really is a great loss. Let me know if I can help. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much, hun. A part of me wants answers like tomorrow, but I think I need some time. I need time to heal. I do hope I leave that appointment feeling positive because it's so hard to feel that way right now. I feel like it's over even though I know it's not necessarily true. Everything seemed to go so well, it just hurts to fall in that percentage of failure instead of success.


----------



## Ostara84

9dp5dt. BFN. not surprised, but still devastated :( I think it's safe to say there's no hope that it will miraculously change to positive now.

I feel terrible today. My heart is broken. Even yesterday, I was thinking "there's still hope - it might be positive tomorrow" but I can't fool myself anymore. As if to rub salt in the wound, I'm cramping badly. Feels like my period is on it's way and it's angry with me. Makes sense, I'm angry with me too :(


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> 9dp5dt. BFN. not surprised, but still devastated :( I think it's safe to say there's no hope that it will miraculously change to positive now.
> 
> I feel terrible today. My heart is broken. Even yesterday, I was thinking "there's still hope - it might be positive tomorrow" but I can't fool myself anymore. As if to rub salt in the wound, I'm cramping badly. Feels like my period is on it's way and it's angry with me. Makes sense, I'm angry with me too :(

I'm sorry hun. I had hope until the last day too and that's why it hurts so much. I know exactly what you're going through because I'm going through it and it does hurt. I don't know why things happen in life and it's so so so unfair but we have to stay strong somehow and like evryone has been telling me the past few days I will tell you. You will get there. It isn't over. I'm here if you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Ostara84

Thanks Hun x


----------



## melissaelaine

I am thinking of you, Ostara! I can only imagine the pain you are going through. But don't be angry at yourself! Be kind to yourself and let yourself heal!

Here is my daily update: 10 measurable follicles today. 7 were over 14mm - of those, 2 were between 20 and 21mm, 2 were 16 mm and I forget the rest. I think there was an 18mm? And then there are 3 others that are between 10mm and 14mm. My weight was under where I need it to be and I think the surgery center is going to do the anesthesia! That's a good thing, since my left ovary is pretty deep. That sounds so painful. 

I may trigger tonight. If not tonight then tomorrow!


----------



## fluterby429

Ostar I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:

Melissa idk how ladies do it without some anesthesia. I had gas so I was out for it. I was sore when I woke up. Sounds like you've got some great follies. Not long and the real fun begins


----------



## melissaelaine

Thanks, Fluter! I met with the surgery center and I have been cleared! Assuming I don't gain any weight between now and the ER! What a relief.


----------



## melissaelaine

I got the call from the Doctor earlier today - I trigger tonight at 9:00. ER on Sunday morning at 9.

On a sadder note, when I called my mom to tell her the news, she was crying. She told me that my SIL went in today for an ultrasound and that she lost the baby. I am so upset and cannot imagine what she is going through. My heart breaks for her. And now I feel so bad for all the hurt feelings I had as I was dealing with infertility and she was pregnant and complaining about it. This just goes to show us that life is so fragile and that any child is born ever is a miracle. My SIL was 4 months along, due in February.


----------



## DoxieLove

Things are getting exciting for you, melissaelaine! Sorry to hear about your SIL. That is tough.


----------



## melissaelaine

Just got home from my ER and it went well. They got 12 eggs! We won't know until tomorrow how many were mature/how many fertilized. But, even better news, they did not have to do the tese on my DH! They were able to get enough sperm from the ejaculate for the eggs! This is such good news because we thought they were going to have to do it to get enough sperm!

I am a little crampy, but not too bad. I had deep sedation anesthesia and didn't feel a thing or at least I don't remember feeling anything. The doctor said that I said hello to him and had some pain when they were getting to my left ovary. But, I certainly don't remember any of it. Thank God that I lost the weight and was able to get anesthesia!


----------



## fluterby429

woohooo!!!


----------



## ZAS4

Help ladies, 
I'm 11 days after egg collection and 9 days after egg transfer and I'm bleeding, fresh bright red blood!! Help, is this AF? My cycles used to be 25 days but they've messed up my cycle, so no idea. I don't have my blood test at the hospital until Friday so 5 days time!! X


----------



## DoxieLove

Have you tested yet? I'm thinking you should get a positive test. I hope this isn't AF


----------



## ZAS4

Doxielove I haven't tested yet, didn't even think too as I thought it would be too early! Also clinic told me not to test at all and wait until friday for a blood rest. I will ring the clinic tomorrow am to see what they think! So scary! X


----------



## DoxieLove

Yeah, best to check with your clinic. I do think it is very likely you would get a fairly accurate result if you did poas at this point...but probably best to hold out. I hope everything will be ok


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Help ladies,
> I'm 11 days after egg collection and 9 days after egg transfer and I'm bleeding, fresh bright red blood!! Help, is this AF? My cycles used to be 25 days but they've messed up my cycle, so no idea. I don't have my blood test at the hospital until Friday so 5 days time!! X

Praying it's not af for you, hun.. fx it's just implantation bleeding. Has it stopped any?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey Ladies,

I've been MIA. Have had our round, 19 eggs retrieved, with 14 fertilised and 9 frozen. We are doing a FET after AF shows up! Whenever that is! I am so keen to just even be PUPO, let alone the chance of this working. I'm allowing myself to get a bit excited. XO

ZAS I hope it's IB like BMW suggested?! 

X


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA. Have had our round, 19 eggs retrieved, with 14 fertilised and 9 frozen. We are doing a FET after AF shows up! Whenever that is! I am so keen to just even be PUPO, let alone the chance of this working. I'm allowing myself to get a bit excited. XO
> 
> ZAS I hope it's IB like BMW suggested?!
> 
> X

That's awesome, hun. I'm sure your baby/babies is in those frosties!!!


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, update! 
I feel so stupid, It wasn't period, I was infact bleeding from my bum!&#55357;&#56848;(also no. Reason why this should be happening!) I'm not sure what's more worrying! Its all stopped now.
However I did have cramps all evening and back ache, so going to take it easy today! X


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw bless you, hope everything is ok!


----------



## DoxieLove

Oh thank goodness ZAS4. I bet you are relieved!


----------



## smurfy

Hope your ok ZAS4, that is worrying. Make sure you rest today

I had my scan today which showed my lining at 9.7mm so they are happy we have FET scheduled for next Wed 8th Oct, so will start cycolgest twice a day from Friday, can't believe it now. Feeling really nervous, they said anything over 8mm was good for transfer - did any of you find it increased from your last scan to the day of transfer?

When did any of your decide to transfer 2 ? based on quality or anything like that? thanks


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all! We just got our fertilization report from the nurse. Of my 12 eggs all 12 for mature and they did ICSI on all 12. Of those 12, we have 7 embryos. I am a little concerned about the fertilization rate given that we did ICSI. The percentages typically higher with ICSI. So that makes me a little concerned that there might be an underlying problem with my eggs or the sperm. But hopefully anything that develops further will be okay. We are still in a waiting game, and will learn more tomorrow.


----------



## melissaelaine

smurfy said:


> Hope your ok ZAS4, that is worrying. Make sure you rest today
> 
> I had my scan today which showed my lining at 9.7mm so they are happy we have FET scheduled for next Wed 8th Oct, so will start cycolgest twice a day from Friday, can't believe it now. Feeling really nervous, they said anything over 8mm was good for transfer - did any of you find it increased from your last scan to the day of transfer?
> 
> When did any of your decide to transfer 2 ? based on quality or anything like that? thanks

I haven't done the transfer yet so I'm not sure about the lining questions that you have. I am interested in hearing from others about how they decided to transfer to. I am facing that same question myself potentially.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey I got 5 eggs, 3 of which fertilised and only one was good enough to put back so I'd say 7 is pretty good!


----------



## melissaelaine

Thanks, Love! We have had such major issues with DH's sperm that I am so paranoid that it's a sign of something else. But you're right! We're thrilled that we have 7! And are praying hard that they keep dividing!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Oh, and love, congrats on the BFP!! That line is definitely there. Fingers crossed that it's a sticky!!


----------



## DoxieLove

7 embryos is great news! Fingers crossed that you get some good quality blasts to transfer! I'm pulling for you!


----------



## DoxieLove

That's exciting Smurfy! Not long now.


----------



## fluterby429

I think 7 is a great number. I did mini-ivf and only had 4 eggs. All 4 fertilized with ICSI, we transferred two Grade A 8 cell embryos. Once stuck! The other two made it blastocyst stage and were frozen. As far as lining, I think your sounds good. I had some issues with IUI where my lining would get almost too thick at 11mm or so. 

I'm so excited to see another success story on this thread!!!

Ok so last night dh and I dtd and as soon as it was over we realized we were both covered in blood! We were terrified. It was a lot. I had to get in the bath and wash off and so did he. We rushed to the ER. I bled for the next 3 hours. Thank goodness that my labs were good, cervix was closed and the u/s showed my little bean dancing all around with a HR of 158bpm and measuring 4 days ahead at 10w4d. Needless to say we will not be having sex for quite some time. Dh is terrified to even think about it


----------



## LoveSunshine

melissaelaine said:


> Oh, and love, congrats on the BFP!! That line is definitely there. Fingers crossed that it's a sticky!!

Thanks Melissa! Will test again tomorrow and keep checking ;-)


----------



## LoveSunshine

fluterby429 said:


> I think 7 is a great number. I did mini-ivf and only had 4 eggs. All 4 fertilized with ICSI, we transferred two Grade A 8 cell embryos. Once stuck! The other two made it blastocyst stage and were frozen. As far as lining, I think your sounds good. I had some issues with IUI where my lining would get almost too thick at 11mm or so.
> 
> I'm so excited to see another success story on this thread!!!
> 
> Ok so last night dh and I dtd and as soon as it was over we realized we were both covered in blood! We were terrified. It was a lot. I had to get in the bath and wash off and so did he. We rushed to the ER. I bled for the next 3 hours. Thank goodness that my labs were good, cervix was closed and the u/s showed my little bean dancing all around with a HR of 158bpm and measuring 4 days ahead at 10w4d. Needless to say we will not be having sex for quite some time. Dh is terrified to even think about it

Sheesh kabab, that sounds terrifying! Glad all is ok xx


----------



## smurfy

fluterby429 said:


> I think 7 is a great number. I did mini-ivf and only had 4 eggs. All 4 fertilized with ICSI, we transferred two Grade A 8 cell embryos. Once stuck! The other two made it blastocyst stage and were frozen. As far as lining, I think your sounds good. I had some issues with IUI where my lining would get almost too thick at 11mm or so.
> 
> I'm so excited to see another success story on this thread!!!
> 
> Ok so last night dh and I dtd and as soon as it was over we realized we were both covered in blood! We were terrified. It was a lot. I had to get in the bath and wash off and so did he. We rushed to the ER. I bled for the next 3 hours. Thank goodness that my labs were good, cervix was closed and the u/s showed my little bean dancing all around with a HR of 158bpm and measuring 4 days ahead at 10w4d. Needless to say we will not be having sex for quite some time. Dh is terrified to even think about it

Wow that is scary glad your all ok and you got a chance to see the bean take care x


----------



## fluterby429

Did I miss a pregnancy test post? I love looking at them!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mine maybe?? I'm doing another one tomorrow so will post then


----------



## fluterby429

I must have missed it is it on this thread? I looked back a couple of pages. Exciting


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well this is it from this morning


----------



## melissaelaine

Love- it's still there!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Congrats sunshine that is an amazing line x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaaah is this really happening?? Doesn't seem real!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

That's exactly how I felt its so hard to not let that line take over your mind, I'd defo say that this is happen for you and enjoy I know I am x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not enjoying feeling sick lol, it'll get even worse at 3pm for some reason! Can't complain tho


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Awww bless you, is there anything that ease's it. Lucky enough iv not felt sick yet but I'm expecting it. 
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not sure yet, I keep thinking it's all in my head.


----------



## fluterby429

:happydance:OMG YAY!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

I am so excited for you ladies!!! :happydance:

I am freaking out a little because my nurse hasn't called yet with our embryo report. It is still really early (just after 9:00 a.m.), but she called around 8:30 yesterday. So of course I have convinced myself that she is saving the bad news calls for the end.... If I can't stand this waiting period, how will I ever get through the tww??

ETA - She just called and I somehow accidentally hit the facetime button on my iphone and disconnected her.... waiting for her to call back.

ETA again - Just talked to the nurse and there is no embryo report today because they don't look at them every day (don't like to disturb them). So all of that anticipation for nothing. We set up a tentative transfer for tomorrow at 1:00, but she said it will likely be a day 5 transfer. We'll know more tomorrow. 

So now I have to decide how this impacts my plans to travel home on Friday. As I mentioned, my brother and his wife lost their unborn baby this week. She was 20 weeks along and the loss has shocked the family. They are planning to do a memorial service for him and they want me to be there, unless of course it creates any risk. I asked the nurse about it and she said that it shouldn't be an issue as long as I drink plenty of water and stop every 2 hours to walk for 5-10 minutes. I am sure she is right and I really want to be there to support my family. But, I am a little concerned about chancing it. What do you all think?


----------



## smurfy

melissaelaine said:


> I am so excited for you ladies!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am freaking out a little because my nurse hasn't called yet with our embryo report. It is still really early (just after 9:00 a.m.), but she called around 8:30 yesterday. So of course I have convinced myself that she is saving the bad news calls for the end.... If I can't stand this waiting period, how will I ever get through the tww??
> 
> ETA - She just called and I somehow accidentally hit the facetime button on my iphone and disconnected her.... waiting for her to call back.
> 
> ETA again - Just talked to the nurse and there is no embryo report today because they don't look at them every day (don't like to disturb them). So all of that anticipation for nothing. We set up a tentative transfer for tomorrow at 1:00, but she said it will likely be a day 5 transfer. We'll know more tomorrow.
> 
> So now I have to decide how this impacts my plans to travel home on Friday. As I mentioned, my brother and his wife lost their unborn baby this week. She was 20 weeks along and the loss has shocked the family. They are planning to do a memorial service for him and they want me to be there, unless of course it creates any risk. I asked the nurse about it and she said that it shouldn't be an issue as long as I drink plenty of water and stop every 2 hours to walk for 5-10 minutes. I am sure she is right and I really want to be there to support my family. But, I am a little concerned about chancing it. What do you all think?

Hey it's all coming along well. I wouldn't chance it so if you got to day 5 it will be Friday? I know they say don't over rest but from what i am being told for 24 hrs you should take it very easy, the journey and the event will be emotional maybe you could say doctor doesn't want you to travel. Very sorry for your brother that is so hard take care x


----------



## smurfy

LoveSunshine said:


> I'm not sure yet, I keep thinking it's all in my head.

That is great news so happy take care x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I say take it easy and I would be actually pleased they don't do daily reports on the progress as my clinic didn't either and I got a top quality blast transfered at day 5. I only retrieved 2eggs and both made it to day 5 and i feel that the reason they done so well was down to them not having daily checks. 

And now here I am with a positive test and a beta of 44 &#128513;

Dreading my repeat bloods tmoz but hey iv got the will power to push it to the back of my head for the time being, I'm feeling positive that this is my first time miracle using ivf with icsi.
I have felt so clumsy and forgetful today and just generally not with it, hoping their good signs.
Sunshine iv felt sick all night since about 7pm and its now 9.25pm here I haven't even managed a full meal &#128532; and I'm starving ergh. 
Good luck to everyone else waiting on results of which day transfer and what ever not.


----------



## moni77

After my transfer I took a short nap and then we took a 3 hour drive to the inlaws house. I did not drive at all and reclined the seat a bit - but doc said no issues with the trip. Good luck to you!!


----------



## fluterby429

I wasn't told how many survived until transfer day. I was so nervous. 
They don't like to disturb them. 

Good luck with your repeat beta. I'm sure all is fine and dandy


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Down here we get fert reports, so day one to let us know how many fertilised, then day 3 and then day 5/6 so they don't disturb them too too much :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Worst bloods iv had took ever, couldn't find the vain to draw blood so been stabbed numerous times and I hate needles x


----------



## DoxieLove

Awe...that sucks 19. I feel you though.. my veins are terrible to find. They usually ended up getting blood from my hand which hurts like hell. Really hoping for good news for you today


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

They called and told me to come back the sample they got wasn't good enough, when do these needles stop lol x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Noooooooo! Aw you poor thing!!


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> They called and told me to come back the sample they got wasn't good enough, when do these needles stop lol x

Oh noo!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I hate when they have to do it over and over. It hurts soo bad and I always bruise horribly. 

Here's baby today waving. Baby kept putting hands by face and sucking he/she's thumb. He/she liked to keep legs crossed, but we did get to see baby kick all around. The u/s was on a huge projector screen that covered a wall. We were able to watch for about 30 min. The heart beat was recorded (161bpm) and put in a stuffed animal. It was precious. My husband and daughter went with me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

The wave!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

That's beautiful fluterby. Congrats and I wish you all the luck in the world.

I do have to admit I am near enough in tears here but I will get my chance unfortunately for me my second beta actually came bck at half the first one of 44 so I'm actually losing my baby but hey ho shit happens. Obviously I'm upset hurt and annoyed that it all started well and now is declining but I still so pleased for everyone else and don't want people to feel they can't post because although I'm hurting, u girls succeeding will most certainly cheer me up loads. 

Have a happy and healthy time ahead wishing you all the best and keep updating us?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry :hugs: hang in there and know we are here if you need to vent. Were you taking progesterone by any chance?

I hope my post isn't hurting anyone. That's no my intentions. I've been on the side of seeing everyone else's bfp and babies born for over 4yrs so I'm not trying to be insensitive. I will not post anything further about my pregnancy here if it is hurtful to any of you. 




19yrOldGirl said:


> That's beautiful fluterby. Congrats and I wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> I do have to admit I am near enough in tears here but I will get my chance unfortunately for me my second beta actually came bck at half the first one of 44 so I'm actually losing my baby but hey ho shit happens. Obviously I'm upset hurt and annoyed that it all started well and now is declining but I still so pleased for everyone else and don't want people to feel they can't post because although I'm hurting, u girls succeeding will most certainly cheer me up loads.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy time ahead wishing you all the best and keep updating us?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww its not at all hurtful to me I find it fantastic if I'm not having my happiness just yet I wanna be wrapped up in someone else happiness im glad ur posting they are fantastic pictures and I love them, so cute and I want to know more as you progress. It helps funny enough when im thinking of others im not thinking of my own hurt so keep it coming please. I don't want you to ever feel you cant post cause im hoping you will &#128515; 

The same goes for all you girls if you read this im not at all bitter, this was my first attempt and hopefully a lot has been learnt from it so iv plenty more chances to come. Its all part of the journey. 

And yes I was taking progesterone, just wondering why you asked if I was taking it by any chance.


----------



## fluterby429

Low progesterone is a typical cause of miscarriages. That's why I asked


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I never new that my progesterone was actually only giving until the night before my first beta .. So I had none since Sunday could that be why its lead to this ? My clinic only give 15days worth. 

Don't ever feel like your upsetting me with posts btw that's not the case I don't want you to feel bad or like you cant post x


----------



## fluterby429

Hard to say but it could be. Some people have issues with it. I've been on progesterone since before ET and will be on it until week 12. It was a precaution


----------



## ZAS4

melissaelaine said:


> Hi all! We just got our fertilization report from the nurse. Of my 12 eggs all 12 for mature and they did ICSI on all 12. Of those 12, we have 7 embryos. I am a little concerned about the fertilization rate given that we did ICSI. The percentages typically higher with ICSI. So that makes me a little concerned that there might be an underlying problem with my eggs or the sperm. But hopefully anything that develops further will be okay. We are still in a waiting game, and will learn more tomorrow.

Hello, sorry just catching up on the thread. We also had ICSI and out of our 6 mature only 5 fertilized and 3 survived the night. I think thats normal, and the strong ones have survived, it only takes one! Keep thinking positively xx


----------



## ZAS4

melissaelaine said:


> I am so excited for you ladies!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am freaking out a little because my nurse hasn't called yet with our embryo report. It is still really early (just after 9:00 a.m.), but she called around 8:30 yesterday. So of course I have convinced myself that she is saving the bad news calls for the end.... If I can't stand this waiting period, how will I ever get through the tww??
> 
> ETA - She just called and I somehow accidentally hit the facetime button on my iphone and disconnected her.... waiting for her to call back.
> 
> ETA again - Just talked to the nurse and there is no embryo report today because they don't look at them every day (don't like to disturb them). So all of that anticipation for nothing. We set up a tentative transfer for tomorrow at 1:00, but she said it will likely be a day 5 transfer. We'll know more tomorrow.
> 
> So now I have to decide how this impacts my plans to travel home on Friday. As I mentioned, my brother and his wife lost their unborn baby this week. She was 20 weeks along and the loss has shocked the family. They are planning to do a memorial service for him and they want me to be there, unless of course it creates any risk. I asked the nurse about it and she said that it shouldn't be an issue as long as I drink plenty of water and stop every 2 hours to walk for 5-10 minutes. I am sure she is right and I really want to be there to support my family. But, I am a little concerned about chancing it. What do you all think?

Hey, personally I wouldn't go, I was so sleepy the day after transfer and sore, I wouldn't have been any use to any one, I do understand your predicament, the travelling would have possibly been ok, but you really need to rest. xx


----------



## ZAS4

Hi Ladies, 
19, so sorry to hear your news, hope you can find the strength to carry on and have another go?
Flutter I love your pics, keeps me hopeful!

I have my blood test tomorrow to find out if ICSI has worked!!!! SO SO scared. 
How often do they take blood tests? 
We have decided that if it isn't positive news then we will be going on the adoption register and starting the process in April. Half of me thinks it must have worked, am having cramps every day, today they are low down and more on the left side/back. 
I had 2 embryos transfered 14 days ago (the choice to transfer 2 was not down to me, was the clinic's choice as we only had 2 good embryos to use, in The UK they try and only transfer 1, unless you have really low numbers). 
Flutter I have also been on the progesterone gel since egg transfer, what a delight that is!! 

Did anyone else have cramps before they tested positive? Or could it just be period wanting to come? have had cramps every day now since around day 5 after egg collection (2 day transfer).
xxxx


----------



## Drearystar

19- I am so sorry. You seem to have a positive attitude though. You are handling it way better than I did! :hugs:

zas4- I am hoping you get your BFP. Some people cramp and some don't. I'm hoping it's good news in your case. 

This is where I am at the moment. I feel I need to give it one more try. If it fails this time then I am finished. I am trying to decide when to start round 2. I would like to wait but I have to do it before January to avoid paying my deductible again. I have given myself a headache trying to figure out the timing. I have a very irregular period so I have no idea when my periods will be. I have my in-laws coming all the way from England at the beginning of November to stay with us. They don't know about us doing ivf because they are not supportive. I can't handle going through the process with them here at the same time. I don't want to be doing this too close to Christmas because of all the stress that brings. I just want to make the right decision. :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Dreary I'm glad you've decided to give it another shot. I'd take birth control so you will know when your period will start.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I understand your timing troubles with the in laws as my own in laws are extremely unsupportive they dnt even like the fact were together, as me dealing with it I feel its the only way to be there is no point in pulling myself down too much when it is out of my hands tbh. 

My step mam actually gave me some wise words yesterday them been that life is like a marathon not a sprint. I think they actually make so much sense to me. 

I wish every girl in here all the luck in the world no matter what stage they are at xx


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, 
Well just found out that thats me out of the game, BFN via blood test. I wish you all the luck in the world and lots of baby dust. 
I am thankful that I am healthy have a wonderful husband and a beautiful home. We are going to go down the adoption route and have an amazing holiday. 
Adoption in the UK has sped up, so have to wait 6 months to apply then its 6 months until we would be accepted to adopt. 
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Zas :-( sending hugs xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm so sorry zas I knw the whole thing is not fair and I hope you pick yourself back up quickly and take the time to heal. Good luck with the adoption route. 

Sunshine sweetie how are you doing? How long till your next beta results are in?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not doing too well really, lots more blood today. I can call at 2.30 for the results (in 1.5 hours) but I'm not holding out much hope. Haven't even got enough pee in me for a stick. Feeling a bit hopeless to be honest.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Dnt give up on something that will make u smile so much. Try to keep distracted as much as possible and don't give up the hope until told otherwise. Good luck I hope the results are good x


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies I hate coming in here and reading all this sad news. 

ZA sorry about the negative beta but adoption is a beautiful thing and it should be an exacting time for you and your family. Congrats on moving forward with that!

Love - are you on progesterone?


----------



## LoveSunshine

No, they only gave me progesterone for 14 days and actually my progesterone result this morning was 35 so that's ok isn't it?

I just did a Clearblue Digital and it came up with Pregnant so that is giving me some hope because it only picks up at 50ml so that means my numbers should have gone up...


----------



## fluterby429

35 is good so yeah that's not the issue and it's good your digi came up. Let's just stay positive and keep off your feet!


----------



## LoveSunshine

My HCG result this afternoon was 67 (after 44 hours) and I am still bleeding...


----------



## melissaelaine

LoveSunshine said:


> My HCG result this afternoon was 67 (after 44 hours) and I am still bleeding...

:hug: What was your first beta?


----------



## LoveSunshine

39...


----------



## melissaelaine

I so hope that this is it for you!! What did your clinic say?


----------



## beneathmywing

*Drearystar *-- Happy to hear you found the strength in you to try again. DH and I still have to go to our follow-up with our RE on the 15th and will then decide depending on what he says when to go at it again or if I want to change RE's before doing so. I know choosing the timing is always hard as well. DH was no vacation left until January so I am debating if I should wait two more cycles before trying again that way he can take off for ER and ET. One day at a time, hun!!! I know how stressful it is.

*ZAS4* I'm sorry to hear about the BFN =( We have to be thankful for the things we do have in life as hard as things may seem. I wish you lots of luck in whatever decisions you and your DH make<3

*Lovesunshine* Did you tell your RE's office about the bleeding? I read so many stories on how woman bleed in early pregnancy and it's normal. Are you going through a pad?


----------



## LoveSunshine

No, I haven't yet, I rang the local emergency unit (it's all different here in a Norway, wish I was in England) and the doctor that called me back basically said I need to wait and see what happens.

The blood only seems to come out when I go to the loo, it doesn't come out when I'm sitting or lying so not getting through any pads at all.


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine said:


> No, I haven't yet, I rang the local emergency unit (it's all different here in a Norway, wish I was in England) and the doctor that called me back basically said I need to wait and see what happens.
> 
> The blood only seems to come out when I go to the loo, it doesn't come out when I'm sitting or lying so not getting through any pads at all.

Okay.. so let's keep our fingers crossed!! Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Love Sunshine, I really hope the bleeding comes to nothing XX I wish I could help, or that someone could alleviate your concerns!


----------



## Drearystar

Zas- I am so sorry! You are in my thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately a few of us know how you are feeling. Please feel free to vent and let us know if we can help. :hugs:

Flutter- I don't want to take birth control because I am hoping a miracle will happen naturally before I go for round 2! 

19- I'm sorry about your troubles with the in-laws. I hate that you can relate. The first thing my mother-in-law said to me when i met her (before I was even engaged to her son) was, "you know Paul doesn't have a lot of money?" I'll never forget that one.

Beneath- I hope your follow up goes well and that your RE will have a new plan for you. I think after your appointment you'll have a better idea of what to do and a renewed hope.

Lovesunshine- I hope it works out for you.When I was pregnant I had some bleeding too and then after a while it stopped. I now have a 7 year old healthy boy.

My period started saturday. I have decided to wait until my next cycle to try for round 2. I feel good about my decision. I think it is going to work out.


----------



## fluterby429

I can understand that. I hated to go on BCP but I knew I would know when my cycle would start plus I knew it would reset all my hormones and give me the best chance for everything to be aligned, but sometimes you just have to go with your gut.


----------



## Drearystar

flutter- my RE had me take bcp before my last ivf and will have me on them again when my next period starts. I just don't want to take them until then. I know why it's helpful to take them but the fact that I have been TTC for 4 years makes me feel so weird about taking a pill that stops pregnancy. I hate it.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh believe me I know! I had to take them to get rid of cysts after clomid and it was the worst! 

Did the Harmony test today. Should know if all genetics are good and baby gender in about a week or so!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Drearystar its awful thing to say its like you seriously reckon its about money... My partners mother has actually decided to turn around this weekend and say to my partner that he needs to get rid of me and find a new girl that can have his child. 
I seriously don't know how many times she has to be told its her son that is the problem not me. My partners has came to terms with the fact that his sperm is of a really poor quality and we have a less then 5% chance of natural but hey I support him and I don't hold it against him we work together to achieve a solution and that's the way it will always be, love always over comes any problems.


----------



## fluterby429

19yr that's a good way to look at it. Shame on his parents for being that way even if it was you who was infertile. That's just terrible. As far as his sperm have they said why it might be that way? There are supplements he can take to try and improve it


----------



## Drearystar

19yr- I'm really sorry about your in laws. That is a truly horrible thing to say to someone even though the infertility isn't on your part. I really don't know why people can't think before they speak. You have a great attitude and yes this can be over come. And as long as you have love you'll get through this together.


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, I'm back!!! My DH' grandad turned up the day after our BFN and said he was so sorry to hear the news. We had decided due to finances that we were only going to have 1 go at IVF (free on NHS) then go for adoption.
Anyway Poppa turned up and handed us an envelope of money enough for a second go!! So I have to wait for my next period and ring the clinic to start everything again!!!!

Also quick question for those who have had a BFN after IVF...were your periods all really light? Mine has been so light for the last 7 days, hardly enough for a pad a day! Any ideas? X


----------



## beneathmywing

ZAS4 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back!!! My DH' grandad turned up the day after our BFN and said he was so sorry to hear the news. We had decided due to finances that we were only going to have 1 go at IVF (free on NHS) then go for adoption.
> Anyway Poppa turned up and handed us an envelope of money enough for a second go!! So I have to wait for my next period and ring the clinic to start everything again!!!!
> 
> Also quick question for those who have had a BFN after IVF...were your periods all really light? Mine has been so light for the last 7 days, hardly enough for a pad a day! Any ideas? X

Wow!! That is an amazing thing for your granddad to do!!!! So touching.

My AF was short but pretty heavy the first two days. I guess everyone's body is different.


----------



## fluterby429

ZA that is amazing!!! If it wasn't for my MIL we wouldn't have been able to do our IVF. She let us borrow the money. Thankfully we paid her back this week as promised. 

Ladies I need your positive thoughts and or prayers. After a large hemorrhage where I also passed a blood clot the other night I was diagnosed with an SUbchorionic hematoma or SCH for short. They said it's small at 3 1/2 cm. I'm terrified. I'm on bed rest until school next Tues. I can go as long as there is no bright red bleeding. The entire ER trip was terrifying. The u/s tech was nice enough to sneak me a picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> ZA that is amazing!!! If it wasn't for my MIL we wouldn't have been able to do our IVF. She let us borrow the money. Thankfully we paid her back this week as promised.
> 
> Ladies I need your positive thoughts and or prayers. After a large hemorrhage where I also passed a blood clot the other night I was diagnosed with an SUbchorionic hematoma or SCH for short. They said it's small at 3 1/2 cm. I'm terrified. I'm on bed rest until school next Tues. I can go as long as there is no bright red bleeding. The entire ER trip was terrifying. The u/s tech was nice enough to sneak me a picture.

You and the baby are in my prayers, hun!! Sending positive vibes and hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## Drearystar

Flutter- I'm praying that the SCH dissolves on it's own. I have heard that they do or that the body reabsorbs them. I can't imagine how worried you are. You and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chimmi

Hi ladies! Haven't been on here for a while was waiting for my damn rubella immunity to kick in.. Had my results yeaterday and I'm immune (yay) AF is due today and got or appointment booked for next tuesdayfor our treatment plan/drugs!!!
Eek!! So excited now it's FINALLY going to start for us after 12 weeks of waiting..!
Hope all of you are ok, can't scroll back through all the posts on my tiny phone screen :(


----------



## melissaelaine

Good luck chimmi! Glad you're going to get started!


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome news Chimmi


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls!

Well, I had my follow up appointment tonight and I guess it went pretty well for the most part. He started off saying based upon my blood work showing an elevated fsh level it was confirmed that my ovaries don't have many eggs left in them (that was the sucky part) since I only produced 7 eggs this cycle, but to look at the bright side of things. Dh's sperm IS able to fertilize my eggs since 4 were fertilized. And yeah, I only had 7 eggs, but I DID produce follies, and they WERE growing! So that is all a good thing.

Out of my 4 eggs, 2 were transferred and the other 2 didn't make it because they were abnormal. SO the question is why didn't the other two implant? He says his best bet is because they were genetically defected. Then he told me putting all that aside, he's not ready to give up on me and thinks we should try again and this time it will be a little bit different. No BCP start, so I'd start stims on day 2 of my cycle and it will be straight to eight amps of meds, so highest dose of meds. He's hoping with this I can get maybe 10 eggs this time instead of the 7 last cycle.

So now it's really DH and I's decision because he said we can start next cycle if we want to (which literally will be in like 10 days!!! ahh) or wait till after the holidays because they are closed for three weeks in December for Christmas. This is so so hard!


----------



## fluterby429

Big decisions! I don't like that they close for 3 weeks. That's crazy but you should be through the cycle before then.


----------



## Ostara84

Glad you got some positive feedback from your follow up appointment, BMW. Any closer to a decision about when to try again?

We're hoping to start and FET cycle when my next period starts, which is due around 30 October. We were going to wait until the new year, but we booked our chat and plan for the 22nd to keep our options open. In the meantime, I did the Greek hidden infections tests and the results came back negative today, which I'm happy about, but part of me was kinda hoping it would find something we could blame my thin lining on. Since the tests came back negative, there's no real reason to wait, so we think we're going to go ahead with another try this side of Christmas, if the clinic can fit us in :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Glad you got some positive feedback from your follow up appointment, BMW. Any closer to a decision about when to try again?
> 
> We're hoping to start and FET cycle when my next period starts, which is due around 30 October. We were going to wait until the new year, but we booked our chat and plan for the 22nd to keep our options open. In the meantime, I did the Greek hidden infections tests and the results came back negative today, which I'm happy about, but part of me was kinda hoping it would find something we could blame my thin lining on. Since the tests came back negative, there's no real reason to wait, so we think we're going to go ahead with another try this side of Christmas, if the clinic can fit us in :)

Thanks, hun. I think we are going to go for it when AF shows, which should be end of next week unless some miracle happens. Looks like we will be close in cycles again =) How does the FET go? Great news that the hidden infections test was negative!!! Doctor thinks his best bet was the embyros were genetically abnormal because everything else looked great. Just need to find that right embyro!!!


----------



## Ostara84

I'm not completely sure how FET cycles go, because it's quite a bit different to my fresh cycle. I did short protocol, so no down regging, but with the FET, I'll have to down reg for two weeks, starting on the first day of my period. Then I'll have to take estrogen to increase my lining and progesterone and then I'll have the embryo transferred. I think it'll be about 6 weeks from start to OTD, but I'll know more after our chat and plan next week :)


----------



## DoxieLove

My FET will take about 6 weeks to get through. I have been on the birth control pill for 3 weeks. Tomorrow I start Lupron injections for about three weeks. I will also be on estrogen and progesterone for a couple of weeks. I will only have two monitoring appointments for an ultrasound and blood work (if all goes well) before the transfer.


----------



## DoxieLove

It is nice to see us getting back on our feet after last month's disappointment.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> My FET will take about 6 weeks to get through. I have been on the birth control pill for 3 weeks. Tomorrow I start Lupron injections for about three weeks. I will also be on estrogen and progesterone for a couple of weeks. I will only have two monitoring appointments for an ultrasound and blood work (if all goes well) before the transfer.

Yay!! Starting so soon. I will be on short protocol this time thank god no bcp! So it should go pretty fast.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm excited for you ladies


----------



## smurfy

Hi all, glad you guys are getting back on track for the next cycle. I am 12 days post transfer of 5 day blastocysts, when did you guys get your period I was not sure if I would get one due to the progesterone tablets. Test day tomorrow and now feel so sick. This IVF process is so cruel, we are all very strong people to even be going through this. Thanks


----------



## fluterby429

I can't say for the IVF process about AF but during IUI I got my period on time even while taking the profesterone. Hoping to see a BFP from you


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> Hi all, glad you guys are getting back on track for the next cycle. I am 12 days post transfer of 5 day blastocysts, when did you guys get your period I was not sure if I would get one due to the progesterone tablets. Test day tomorrow and now feel so sick. This IVF process is so cruel, we are all very strong people to even be going through this. Thanks

I was on Crinone and got my period on time also. Hope she doesn't show for you!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

I would have tested by now as you're technically 17dpo! Good luck x


----------



## smurfy

Hi all we'll I couldn't wait until tomorrow, I did 2 pregnancy tests they were positive BFP, the one from the clinic was a solid line and clear blue said 2 to 3 weeks gone. I can't believe it I have waited for nearly 4 years for that, loads of planning, tests, stress disappointment now this. Now I just need to keep pregnant thanks to all you on here. Thanks


----------



## beneathmywing

smurfy said:


> Hi all we'll I couldn't wait until tomorrow, I did 2 pregnancy tests they were positive BFP, the one from the clinic was a solid line and clear blue said 2 to 3 weeks gone. I can't believe it I have waited for nearly 4 years for that, loads of planning, tests, stress disappointment now this. Now I just need to keep pregnant thanks to all you on here. Thanks

Awesome news!!!!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Congrats Smurfy!!


----------



## fluterby429

Omg I'm so so so happy for you!!! Big congrats. Idk how you wait that long to test lol


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations smurfy x


----------

